# Cat-Fi



## Necrolic

Somebody mentioned it in Dog-Fi, so I figured I might as well start it up. Any cat owners here on Head-Fi?

 This is my Ragdoll/Himalayan cross, Dixie. Runt of the litter, she's fully grown in that and if you can't tell by the picture, she's tiny. I love her to death though.


----------



## mminutel

I don't have any pictures right now, but I am more of a cat man myself. I am not allowed to have one in my house, but my mom has plenty. They are all rescues from random a-holes dropping them off by our house.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I can't post photos from the phone, but I've got two cats. Both black and white kitties and they're sisters. I love them to pieces and am very much a cat person.

 Dogs are great, but cats are endlessly quirky and have loads of personality. It's not a big deal to get a dog to love you. Winning over a cat is something entirely different. Once you do, they're incredibly affectionate.

 Mine follow me around and don't pass up an opportunity to get attention.


----------



## mminutel

I haven't been able to explain why I am a cat person, but I think Uncle Erik hit the nail on the head with his statement. I rarely find a dog that will not immediately like me as long as I pet it. With cats, they are contrary and their affection has to be worked for.


----------



## Joelby

Our latest of three, Cloe:


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody mentioned it in Dog-Fi, so I figured I might as well start it up. Any cat owners here on Head-Fi?

 This is my Ragdoll/Himalayan cross, Dixie. Runt of the litter, she's fully grown in that and if you can't tell by the picture, she's tiny. I love her to death though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I actually do NOT like cats but that is one hell of a good looking moggy.


----------



## MomijiTMO

KITTIE




 [I like cats.]


----------



## punkaroo

I have two cats, Harry and Zoe. I love them to pieces! And they LOVE my record player, speakers...they use them as perches to look out the window. BRATS! But I love them regardless.

 Zoe is the smaller of the two. She doesn't meow so much, as she "PRRRRRR!" (chirps) all day long. She sounds like an Imperial Space Probe! The two of them follow my partner and I around the house all the time. And they love to sleep in our bed. Harry is a big baby, and Zoe is a princess who does bad things and gets away with it, because she's so darned cute.

 This pic was taken after feeding them teeny tiny pieces of catnip covered CHEESE! 






 Zoe likes to sit like a person on the couch, LOL






 Harry is a bit of an angry diva sometimes:


----------



## revolink24

I don't have any pictures at the moment but we've got a himalayan as well. I'll try to get some and post them later.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punkaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zoe likes to sit like a person on the couch, LOL




_

 

HAHAHAHA!

 And yeah my cat "loves" my speakers too, I've gone through 6 dustcovers since I got her.


----------



## LingLing1337

OP, your post makes me want to dig out pics of my family's Himalayan... white just like yours.


----------



## vhaarr

He's a Persian, our second one. The first one was 14-15 years old (in human years) when he passed away. This one is 10 now, and his name is Leo.

More photos of him coming during the holidays


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Dogs are great, but cats are endlessly quirky and have loads of personality. It's not a big deal to get a dog to love you. Winning over a cat is something entirely different. Once you do, they're incredibly affectionate.

 Mine follow me around and don't pass up an opportunity to get attention._

 

Uncle Eric nailed it. Feed a dog and he's your BFF. Cats, not so much. We have four at the moment. Much to our dismay, our Maine Coon, Cosmo (my avatar pic), has been diagnosed with lymphoma, as well as being FeLV positive. One of our other cats, Nicky, is also FeLV positive. The other two are negative, and are immunized, so we hope for the best.

 Cosmo pics:

 The day we brought him home, about five months











 Abby:






 Nicky, aka Little Guy:

 Adoption pic












 Shelby:

 Shelby came to us after having spent 49 weeks in a cage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first, she was mostly a loner, didn't groom at all, and had little or no contact with either us or the other cats. In the two years we've had her, she has blossomed amazingly well, and has become fairly affectionate. And she even grooms now.


----------



## punkaroo

Beerguy, your cats are beautiful!


----------



## rasmushorn

Our Holy Birman. She is a very social and friendly cat. The kids love it:


----------



## fatcat28037

23 year old Squeak





 2 year old rescue Mike




 3 year old rescue Joannie


----------



## Necrolic

23 years old?!


----------



## music_man

i run a sanctuary for abused/neglected animals. it's a wonderful forever home. it is beyond belief what some people do to poor animals.

 don't read this if you don't like sad stories!

 one in particular that really gets me. a cat i got at 5 years old after having been tormented in unimaginable ways. she never was happy. she was just plain misreable, her spirit was broken. not once did she use a litter box but we did not mind at all. then at 11 years old she got probably the rariest cancer a cat can get. what luck,huh? she lived 3 weeks after being diagnosed. she had a short misreable life due to real bad people. maybe she could had at least been happy for her 11 years. i tried to save her at all effort and cost but it was in gods hands.

 there are a lot of other terrible stories here. like a donkey from a rodeo. poor guy. we just try to make them as comfortable and happy as possible. of course we provide the most state of the art vetrinary care 24/7/365 as well.

 i am a vegan and animals mean the world to me. i just want to help them. of course i can't help nearly enough. please volunteer or donate to a reputable shelter when you can.

 i am surprised this post is only 2 pages. cat's are wonderful animals.

 music_man


----------



## krmathis

Some beautiful cats in here...


----------



## MrGreen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_23 years old?!_

 

We had a cat live to be 28 or so. It ended up being a real mess with epilepsy (seems common in old cats), ended up having a seizure near the pool and drowning during the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've got four cats, two of them are mine. [size=large] warning: I am a terrible photographer [/size]

 First here is the youngest, a very pretty girl cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Secondly, a male cat who is a *great* cat! I've been in the company of 8 or so cats over the years (mostly temporary look-afters) and he is by far my favourite cat. A real special one. Plus, he is [size=large]HUGE[/size]. As you can see he is really skinny, but he actually weighs 10 kg

 Here's a picture of him inside my old set of drawers. He used to sleep in a tiny shoe box in them in the corner... now if he wants to sleep in there i have to empty the whole drawer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Both are rescues, first was going to be dumped (her name is MIA, stands for missing in action because she got lost the first day we got her [she was asleep in my cupboad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]) second we got basically the day he was going to be put down (his name is maximus the destroyer).


----------



## ford2

I am afraid that to a non cat person they all look the same,just different colours.

 If they could be trained to stay in there owners yards there would be no problems.


----------



## music_man

the oldest living cat in the world recently won an award for longevity from animal planet. it was 32 at the time. this was a few years ago. i do not know if it is still alive. i hope it is. late teens is the norm for a tabby mix. 24 is not unheard of at all. 27 is maybe 10%.

 cats are more trainable than dogs. you just have to work a lot harder. we have one that will sit in an open window for days and never dare leave.

 music_man


----------



## Turb0Jugend

His name is Pjusken and is 6 months old


----------



## MrGreen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they could be trained to stay in there owners yards there would be no problems._

 

Our cats never leave the back yard. Its not like cats do anything bad anyway.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the oldest living cat in the world recently won an award for longevity from animal planet. it was 32 at the time._

 

If you're talking about a cat called grandpa it died at 34.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am afraid that to a non cat person they all look the same,just different colours.

 If they could be trained to stay in there owners yards there would be no problems._

 

Cats are far more trainable and reliable than dogs. Even if you choose to NOT train it to leave your yard, they will always come home, unlike dogs who can easily become lost.


----------



## music_man

oh man, grandpa died. that sucks. thats sad. well 34 is old. poor guy.

 music_man


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cats are far more trainable and reliable than dogs. Even if you choose to NOT train it to leave your yard, they will always come home, unlike dogs who can easily become lost._

 

Yes I agree they will go home to you,after using others backyards as a toilet,climbing all over any vehicles left outside,and trying there best to exterminate all other life forms.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrGreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Our cats never leave the back yard. Its not like cats do anything bad anyway.._

 



 Tell that to the millions of birds,marsupials and other life forms that they kill just for the fun of the hunt.


----------



## music_man

feral cats are more of a problem. what causes feral cats? hmmm. better not leave your kitty outdoors. spay or neuter them. sorry to preach.

 music_man


----------



## mminutel

Ugh... My mom is the "cat lady" of the neighborhood. Between our neighbor refusing to neuter their tom cat and people dropping them off up the road, we have eight or so cats outside that my mom feeds. Every cat that we have ever had has shown up at our house in poor health or been picked up along the interstate. My mom doesn't have the heart to take them to a shelter so they end up getting spayed/neutered and living outside. The most recent litter that showed up ended up living inside, much to the chagrin of my dad, but they are pretty much here to stay. There are three kittens and the mother cat. My mom says she can't bare to put them outside now. When I come home for the holidays, none of them will have anything to do with me unless I have some cheese or turkey.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fungus amongus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know what's wrong with ford2_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_he does not like cats! obviously._

 

The problem with cat overpopulation and their HUGE impact on wildlife and small songbirds in particular is well known and increasingly well documented.
 Recognizing such does not make one a "cat hater" or mean there is anything "wrong" with the person.

 Such statements on the contrary show a deficiency from those uttering them.


----------



## music_man

i didn't say he was a cat "hater". i am well aware of the feral cat problem. we trap/spay/neuter/release. feral cats have to remain feral. we do not beleive in euthanising them just because they are feral.

 if people would keep their cats indoors neuter/spay them, the feral population would not be as big as it is. the feral population was started by humans that don't care. cats are domestic animals.

 keeping them in the backyard and not keeping them in the home does not make one a responsible cat keeper. sorry. you are not really helping them even though you may mean the best.

 i am the director of a facility that homes hundreds. they are not in my house. or yard for that matter! this is because of people that "dumped" them or they "got lost".

 it is a huge problem. humans created it. we are doing our best to start to remedy it. along with other shelters around the globe.

 be a responsible cat owner. do not have more than you can physically and fianancially support,and keep them inside at all times.

 my pet cats in my home cost an average of $150 per month per cat to keep, and an hour a day each of personal attention. if you cannot afford that you are not doing the cat justice. that includes the best food,best litter and vet costs. i am sorry, not everyone belongs with that cute little kitty at the pet shop. if you are going to feed friskies do not have a cat! then that brings us to cat mills... the ones in the shelter obviously do not get that type of food and litter. however their vet bills can be surmountable. starting with spay/neuter. felv,fiv cats cost a lot to take care of which is the most common problem. also in part created by humans.

 of course a horse,properly taken care of costs $750 a month or so. not to mention the acre per horse. you should see what some people have done to a poor horse! go watch "animal cops" on animal planet.

 music_man


----------



## MrGreen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell that to the millions of birds,marsupials and other life forms that they kill just for the fun of the hunt._

 

This is an issue of feral cats which indeed is a huge suburban issue for various parts of the world.
 Domestic, well trained, neutered/spayed cats? Not really.
 I can't remember the last time our cats brought in a mouse or a bird, and yet I can clearly recall several birds crashing into our windows.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my pet cats in my home cost an average of $150 per month per cat to keep, and an hour a day each of personal attention._

 

No matter the cost, having a cat is a highly rewarding experience, and they offer you many years of great friendship; arguably the kind of friendship that people cannot provide.


----------



## mminutel

I am not trying to start an argument here, because, when I live somewhere that allows pets, I am going to keep my cat/dog inside, but do you believe what my mother is doing is wrong with spaying/neutering the strays that come around and then putting them back outside once they are healed is a problem? In the immediate area, there are no "no kill" shelters that accept cats. There used to be one a half an hour away that we volunteered at, but, sadly, it had to close due to lack of support and funding. Now all there is, that I am aware of, are pounds that will put them down within a week of no adoption.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrGreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is an issue of feral cats which indeed is a huge suburban issue for various parts of the world.
 Domestic, well trained, neutered/spayed cats? Not really.
 I can't remember the last time our cats brought in a mouse or a bird, and yet I can clearly recall several birds crashing into our windows. ._

 



 And where do you think all the feral cats come from.

 The sooner that animal conservation housing estates [no cats and no dogs ] become more widespread the better,if you have a dire need to play with something furry get a hamster.


----------



## music_man

mminutel, i think what you are doing is great. i did not mean to insult you. trap/spay/neuter/release is the best program for ferals. i don't know about feeding them though. what if you leave one day? it is still nice while you are there. i just hope someone can keep it up for you when you are not because they are becoming dependent on you. however, feeding them does lesson their threat to other wildlife. i am not one to judge in this situation. at least you are trying to help the matter.

 music_man


----------



## mminutel

music_man, you didn't insult me. A couple of the cats outside are not what I would consider to be feral cats. A few of them are very friendly and affectionate; they were just strays that my mom has grown to love. She considers them her cats, but she can't keep all of them in the house. We have a huge problem with people setting cats out, and you know as well as I do that you can't trust just anyone to adopt and the people that we trust do not want them. When we volunteered at the shelter, we had a paper miles long of people we couldn't adopt to because they were abusive or fed them to their bigger animals. Sad but true.

 We have relatives in the area. It isn't very often that my mom leaves the area, but, if she does, she has one of our relatives feed them. They pretty much stay under her outbuilding.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When we volunteered at the shelter, we had a paper miles long of people we couldn't adopt to because they were abusive or fed them to their bigger animals. Sad but true._

 

Fed cats to their bigger animals, or smaller animals like rabbits and guinea pigs?

 What kind of animal can you feed a cat to, a freaking bear?


----------



## mminutel

They were mainly feeding kittens to snakes.


----------



## music_man

why can't they come in inside? your landlord doesn't allow them or something or alergic?

 you don't have to say i was just wondering.

 music_man


----------



## boomana

If you want to talk about disliking cats or the problems they cause, start your own thread, but if you continue here, I'll know you're just trolling.


----------



## music_man

i hope you don't mean me! i love cats more than anything in the world. all animals actually. i am a vegan too. i spend most of my leftover income to help animals. i also volenter a lot of my time. i am on the board of directors of an animal shelter.
 if you meant me i am very sorry you got the very wrong idea!


 or did you mean ford2? please clarify!

 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

I would be very afraid to come home to *that* cat!


----------



## mminutel

Eh... For the longest time, my step-dad didn't allow them in the house at all just because he didn't like them. Now, he has softened up a bit in his older age. He still doesn't like them in there and wouldn't allow any more to be kept inside. The latest litter of kittens that showed up along our road were in pretty bad shape. A couple of them had warbles (botfly larvae) and were very malnourished so they were allowed to stay inside while they healed. My mom got too attached to them to put them outside so my step-dad just tolerates them.

 My landlord doesn't allow me to have them at my place or I would.


----------



## ford2

Looks like the picture of a man who has devoted his whole life to the well being of animals was to much for someone because he was wearing a hat made from a cat.

 Maybe we should censor all photo's of Davy Crockett or is it acceptable to have a Racoon hat.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 If you want to talk about disliking cats or the problems they cause, start your own thread, but if you continue here, I'll know you're just trolling._

 


 I would welcome you to call me a Troll face to face.


----------



## GreatDane

Some people really know how to fit in huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 My best little buddy Max:


----------



## mminutel

Showoff... I am sure your cat just happened to be sitting beside of your portable rig that just happened to be on your couch.


----------



## GreatDane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mminutel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Showoff... I am sure your cat just happened to be sitting beside of your portable rig that just happened to be on your couch. _

 






 He has better ears than me. That's an old pic...I no longer own the 5 G iPod or AE-2. Max is still alive and kickin'...after being close to death twice and then went missing for 5 days. An inside cat but give him 5 minutes outside within a 6' fence and he BOLTS.

 ...so I think that puts him at 6 lives to go. 

 Again from my Webshots album, this was Max as a kitten in Jan. 2007 I believe. He was rescued from a warehouse close to my work office after he was stranded for several days with no food/drink during the New Years holiday.


----------



## music_man

thats adorable.

 i have one himalayan kitty who has probably used more than 9 lives! he is super duper! he has had some serious problems. rushed to the er a number of times. he is fine now. 

 i take it ford2 was the one being called a troll. i thought boomana meant me. i had no idea why.

 the cat hat should be deleted and there are mods in this thread. that is disgusting.
 i don't mean to make enimies with you ford2 but you don't have to come in a cat lovers thread and start hating on them!

 edit: i guess the cat hat did get deleted. thank you! now "the cat in the hat" is perfectly welcome here if i must say so myself!

 music_man


----------



## music_man

i have a sacred birman that was terribly abused. she is not very happy. i try to comfort her. she loves to sit atop my sonus faber on the right side. it really messes up the sound but i simply will not remove her. i want her to do whatever makes her happy.

 i don't understand why someone buys a $1,500 cat, declaws them and then shows them the door. i guess bad is bad. she is safe now. if i could just help her understand that somehow. she is getting more friendly though. like other people said, you have to win a cats trust.

 music_man


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would welcome you to call me a Troll face to face._

 

And I would welcome you to get out of this thread.

 I'm sure you can find something better to do with your time than troll a cat lovers' thread.


----------



## BlindTiger

I was hoping for a cat for Christmas but my brother couldn't make it up.
 he just adopted a bi-color Persian who's so sweet. He slept right next to
 me when I was down there for Thanksgiving, No cat breath!
 He was an abandoned cat in either an evicted home or a foreclosed home.
 neglected, his hair was matted down but his new haircut makes him look cuter.
 I never knew Persians were so social and affectionate.


----------



## music_man

persians,himmys and the other derivative breeds are much different than tabby type cats. they are love bugs! they are the most affectionate creatures i have encountered.

 they are so sweet. unfortunately due to the breeding process they tend to not live nearly as long as tabby's. which breaks my heart.

 muisc_man


----------



## John2e

I have two Burmesse Male cats. They are exteremely smart. One cat knows about 8-10 tricks. When my Stereo system is on they always find the sweet spot right between the speakers and plop there until the music is over or until I put on Rap. 

 I am working on getting one trained for leash walks


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ford2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like the picture of a man who has devoted his whole life to the well being of animals was to much for someone because he was wearing a hat made from a cat.

 Maybe we should censor all photo's of Davy Crockett or is it acceptable to have a Racoon hat._

 

Please note this is Cat-fi a thread for the apreciation of cats. You need to start a new thread call it *******___ Bag Fi *and keep your posts in there also a picture of yourself would help. People can than identify D_ Bags by their apperance , something tells me you are real ugly. Please put the Davey Crockett post in there as well. You will undoubtably be recognized as the King of all D-Bags......


----------



## mminutel

Wow. Just stop fighting. It is over with. Move on.

 I think one of my mom's cats is learning to like me. I should have known one of them would come around within days of me leaving. It keeps jumping up on my lap one minute and running from me the next. It's a start, though. It was just up on my keyboard slapping at the mouse cursor whenever I would move it around.


----------



## Rossini

Love cats, love cat-fi, long may it last. 

 This might entertain you: 6 Adorable Cat Behaviors With Shockingly Evil Explanations | Cracked.com


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_persians,himmys and the other derivative breeds are much different than tabby type cats. they are love bugs! they are the most affectionate creatures i have encountered.

 they are so sweet. unfortunately due to the breeding process they tend to not live nearly as long as tabby's. which breaks my heart.

 muisc_man_

 

Not sure what you mean by "tabby type" cat, but tabby isn't a breed, it's a set of markings that can be different colors, and combined with solid colors. There are four main patterns, and tabby markings are accepted in many breed standards. All domestic cats carry the tabby gene, but if the gene is not expressed, the cat will be solid color. 

Tabby cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## music_man

i meant mixed breed cat's. "tabby" is a catch all term. i, for one should not have used it in that manner. you are correct in what you said. "color point" cats are the ones i meant tend to be more affectionate for whatever reason. of course that is not the rule either.

 my bunny has run of the house and one himmy sits in her cage all day lol.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

my super furry himmy got a haircut today. it did not physically hurt him in any way as far as i know(i can't ask him). he just sat there and let the groomer snip away. i know they do not normally need that, but he is "unusually" furry. even for a himmy. he was literly walking on his fur. he had "tails" on his paws. i realised he had second thoughts about his "new doo" when we arrived back home. i told him "you look very handsome, and smell nice too!". the thing is, this really hurt his feelings. he is very depressed right now. i told him "i am so sorry, i was only trying to help you". honestly, i feel worse then he does. he is such a spunky little guy it hurts me to see him all sad.

 i just felt like sharing this to get it off my chest,ok?

 music_man


----------



## Uncle Erik

One of the best things I've done with my cats is give them a heated basket.

 A few years back, I had a persnickety but adorable gray tabby (since lost to cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) who would never use any kind of bed or blanket I prepared for her.

 That is until I made the heated basket. I came across some $10 heating pads at Target and it occurred to me that one of those _might_ be accepted by the cat. So I bought one and spent another $10 or $15 on a wicker basket.

 I put the heating pad in the bottom of the basket and folded up a well-worn bath towel on top. I cranked up the heat and let it warm up for about an hour. Then I took the kitty and headed for the basket. She sensed that this was yet another lame attempt at making a bed for her. She was apprehensive until her paws hit the warmth.

 Then, she seemed happy. She stepped around, gave me an approving look, and settled in. And she stayed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The heated basket proved more popular than I expected. It also kept cat hair off the furniture! It has something like a cat tractor beam that just pulls them in.

 I run a heated basket for my two current cats and I've convinced others to try it. Heating pads make for happy cats and dramatically cut down on the hair issue. For $25 or so, it's completely worth it.


----------



## John2e

I picked up a heated bed for my cats and they love it. I got the medium dog size one so they can both fit as they are inseperable. Royal makes a very nice one

 They sleep on me or my wife at night though....


----------



## music_man

i have a heated bed. i highly recommend you get a actual cat or doggy heated bed. using heating pads can be very dangerous for several reaons. i don't mean to be a jerk. i know you mean well uncle erik. just please trust me on this. i killed my poor squirrel with a heating pad. i am very sad about that. i did not know the dangers of them then.

 please be safe than sorry. anyhow, a heated bed really does not cost more than a pad and wicker basket. plus some the heated baskets are very nice, warm and fuzzy for kitty.

 music_man


----------



## oqvist

I do have two cats. A mother and son and they couldn´t be more different both in physical appearance and mind.

 Mum is little and extremely lightweight... If you ever would manage to bath her. Which is of course impossible since she has quite a temperament there would be nothing left!

 Her son is at least twice the size and 4x as heavy at least if not eight times. He is not over weight though he has some fat on his bones I suppose.. She is on the edge all the time. A bit crazy and excentric which just got more accentuated on older days. Sometimes she just flees when she sees me. If I go up stairs she is the total other way she pretty much jumps at you instead. She really hate the guts out of her son. Maybe she is trying to push him out and get independent and get more and more frustrated that he won´t leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. On the other hand he surely jumps on her at times which lives a lot of fur flying when they go at eachother. Though with all her sneezing and acting she does deserve to get jumped once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She got a sister too but we kept the brother since mom and sister is said not go along that well together. Dunno if that worked out... 

 But we have separated the upper stores for her and the lower floor for him. Works really well since she really seem to need a safe heaven... He is a beer drinking sport watcher couldn´t care less about her ways as long as he get his beer (food) and sports though. Hunting/sleeping of course.

 He has just about no temper. As a youngster we once had a slightly accoustic 5 year old or something. I say accoustic because I don´t remember what exact letter combination he had but he carried the poor cat around on his belly for like 5 hours back and fourth and he couldn´t care less... His mom would never stand such abuse more then 30 seconds before there would be blood and children cry if they didn´t take her warning 15 seconds earlier seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He can´t even mjau right it just get peeps... I have never heard him sneeze ever! I am not sure he can sneeze either...

 How he actually manage to catch birds and rats, snakes and whatever he manage to get his hands on with his pace is beyond me. She is fast like lightning and even at her current age extremely agile so that I can see better. 

 As for the previous discussion our cats can go out as they please. Except for training them to use cat sand of course there is just no need here at the countryside anyway. They hate water and our neighbours are free to water hose them if they do something they shouldn´t do. That is pretty much the ultimate punishment... Always fun cleaning the car and threatening them a bit. Haven´t done anyone any harm even though the mother got shot by an air gun one time by some kid. 

 Just some years ago they had pretty much an entire forest to rule over. As of late there has been more houses built around us sadly which meant at least 3 other cats starting to fight for the territory. Put a bit more pressure on them it seems. The son is not quite as cool as he used to be. Sometimes he comes home with battle scars... One really ugly where he got several bulges on his neck and head. But they are strong animals quickly recover. 

 As for affectionate... Yes and no they are in their own way. Cats except for dogs are still wild at heart I think. If you give them food and shelter and treat them well they will more take advantage of you then love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... They are true individualists they put themselves first. Not like dogs that lead their masters every wink with little reflection. 

 As for birds killing yes I love birds and have done some bird watching. But I can´t be mad about cats doing what they are designed to. Think of the skill required. Mostly cats will have to do with the young or weak though so it´s not like they threaten the bird population that much! 

 I really don´t think those cats would have a better life in a department somewhere no matter how much love they would get or luxury items to kill time with. Okay with dogs they have since long lost their old instincts but cats should be allowed to have at least some minimum amount of freedom.


----------



## music_man

my kitty that got the haircut is feeling a little better thank the lord. he is licking all the loose fur though. i had to give him kitty malt to be safe.

 oqvist, is english not your first langauge? it is very hard to understand what you were trying to say. it's ok though, i know english is not the only langauge(duh)!

 music_man


----------



## oqvist

No it isn´t. Anything in particular you wonder about


----------



## music_man

no. i meant no offense. as i said, i understand this is a global community. it is just fine. i am glad you contribute here.

 i reread it several times and i understand what you said pretty good. at 3am with liquer in me i had a hard time understanding it, sorry. my fault. honestly your english is really very good for it not being your first language.

 the only thing i'd like to say to you is you shouldn't let the cat outside if he gets beat up by other cats. even if there is fresh air for him in the country. maybe when he gets older another animal(not even a cat) might kill him!

 don't worry about the english though, it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## oqvist

It´s their life their choice. It doesn´t happen that often I think they learn pretty much when to dodge and when to take the fight. When it´s not clear who is stronger it gets a fight I suppose. I am not forcing them out they go and come in as they choose.

 Heck they even go out when their is raining cats and docks and in -40 degree Celsius doesn´t stop them either. Luckilly they do have a lot of fur.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It´s their life their choice. It doesn´t happen that often I think they learn pretty much when to dodge and when to take the fight. When it´s not clear who is stronger it gets a fight I suppose. I am not forcing them out they go and come in as they choose.

 Heck they even go out when their is raining cats and docks and in -40 degree Celsius doesn´t stop them either. Luckilly they do have a lot of fur._

 

I have mixed feelings about this attitude.

 On one hand, it lets your cats, who are very independant animals, learn for themselves and live as they once did and fend for themselves.

 On the other hand, it is also potentially endangering their lives if they are getting in fights.


----------



## oqvist

Well I don´t think there is really any risk for the latter in this case. Cats are pretty much top predators over here since there are certainly no free running dogs around.

 It was worse when we had rabbits. 
 First we got a pair but they only cared about eachother. Let them run along inside several times but they where trained SAS soldiers in that they would make Houdini proud as how to escape... Eating through the wire of their cages or just jumping through the top part even if you put stones on top! They really didn´t fancy their home much even though they could tolerate you.

 One of them got hit by a car during one of their glorious escapes. The other rabbit actually stopped eating and died just days after... Obviously rabbits can feel sorrow and get depression too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got another rabbit a smallish and really curious one. She was nice and all. Letting her run outside she just got braver and braver and less inclined to let herself be carried inside too. Scared half to death by crows some time when we had the cage outside. Never after that of course. Man are those nasty creatures... Managed to fend off both a cat attack and a dog attack but that didn´t seem to become her the day after. Even though she was pretty close to a heart attack each time and you had to spoon feed her with water.

 Would perhaps let her spend all her day inside in her cage but she still wanted out and continue to dig the tunnels under our porch or eat our vegetables lol. Despite all drama she just made wider and wider circles and became more and more a nightmare to catch her for the night. She even refused to answer our calls in the end... Obviously didn´t like the life in captivity either. Of course something got her in the end. 
 But well that is a natural death for most rabbits I presume even though it ain´t fun.


----------



## music_man

oqvist, not for a domestic pet! are they your pets or wild animals? if they are pets then you should be more responsible by not subjecting them to "wild" issues!

 my bunny is kept inside as are all my other pets. she does not live in a cage. she can go anywhere she wants in the home and does no harm to herself or anything material. she uses the litterbox that the cats use. everyone is friends. you might want to follow my example. you are being very unkind in my opinion. a pet gets much different treatment than a wild animal imo!

 ultimately you will do as you please so we do not have to have an argument about this,ok?

 edit: the barn animals are not kept inside lol. they are however heavily protected with fencing and such(and of course a barn). i wouldn't subject anyone i love to being hurt or attacked in anyway.


 music_man


----------



## oqvist

If you have a kid would you let him live a life for you or for himself. Parents can be overprotecting I am trying hard not to. 

 In your environment you maybe have to protect them harder but here as mentioned apart from a cat fight here and there which seldom kills anyone no real danger. I have never experienced or heard of cats killing other cats they generally just come home with bruised ears or scars around the neck at worst. Not saying it happen often the mom is over 15 years now and seems to never been in a fight. Being shot one time by some ass hole but that was a one time deal thankfully. At younger age you often had to climb very high trees to get her down though lol. Her son has been in a few fights that left physical scars in his 10 years or so. Real danger is cars but they are luckily both very aware of that. 

 But the way I see it I love them to much to keep them 110 % safe but with a lesser life.
 As mentioned nothing stops them from being inside 24/7.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have a kid would you let him live a life for you or for himself. Parents can be overprotecting I am trying hard not to. 

 In your environment you maybe have to protect them harder but here as mentioned apart from a cat fight here and there which seldom kills anyone no real danger. I have never experienced or heard of cats killing other cats they generally just come home with bruised ears or scars around the neck at worst. Not saying it happen often the mom is over 15 years now and seems to never been in a fight. Being shot one time by some ass hole but that was a one time deal thankfully. At younger age you often had to climb very high trees to get her down though lol. Her son has been in a few fights that left physical scars in his 10 years or so. Real danger is cars but they are luckily both very aware of that. 

 But the way I see it I love them to much to keep them 110 % safe but with a lesser life.
 As mentioned nothing stops them from being inside 24/7._

 

Sure I'd let my kids live their life, to an extent, but I wouldn't just let them do whatever the hell they feel like. If I lived in a high crime neighborhood, or they were getting beat up at school, I'd be much more careful about what I allowed them to do, or switch them to another school.

 I wouldn't just let them keep going out and injuring themselves. I'm all for letting cats do their own thing, but to an extent. When the potential of them being injured is involved, it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Moebius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the best things I've done with my cats is give them a heated basket._

 

My cats prefer a natural heated surface - your lap. Or your chest, or your feet, or any other body part that presents a roughly horizontal surface.

 Around here, "I have a cat on me" is a valid excuse to ask someone else to do something for you.


----------



## John2e

yup

 I find them in the heated Pet bed when I get home. Other than that they are right by me. At night its under the covers, on my head above the pillow or on my cheast.

 Just taught one how to do a head butt on comand, this should be a hit at my superbowl party. If only he would wear a helmet....


----------



## music_man

i know this is off topic i hope no one minds. i just wanted to share i braided my yearling mare's mane and tail with beads. she looks sooo purdy now. i love all my pets!

 music_man


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i wish i could have a cat in the dorms, i freakin love my parents bengal, and i would steal it from them...


----------



## Oya?

10 years ago;












 Today;






 (Figured this could use a bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fatcat28037

Oya? beautiful kitty. Maine Coon?


----------



## El_Doug

saw the bump, and couldnt resist taking a photo of my cat, KimChi


----------



## Oya?

He's just a moggie actually (someone had an unwanted litter and was giving kittens away so we took one home). But maybe there's some of that mixed in somewhere!

 (El Doug, that's a gorgeous cat!)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fatcat28037* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oya? beautiful kitty. Maine Coon?_


----------



## Necrolic

Beautiful cats, both of you.

 Oya, yours was absolutely adorable as a kitten. Still is, but I just love kittens.


----------



## SpudHarris

Here's one of our beautiful Sadie....


----------



## music_man

i don't think she liked the flash lol.

 music_man


----------



## SpudHarris

Haha nah she squints her eyes like that all the time, like shes perminently sleepy. She's lovely, so affectionate.


----------



## d3adeyes

I love cats and had to put our 20 year old down last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he was quite a character too but in his later years all he wanted to to hang out and eat buffalo wings, our 3 year old tabby is quite a mess, I think he was dropped on his head a few times, he's just not really smart but funny. At 1 point we had 5 cats running around the house and each and every one had the most amazing personalities. 3 of them died by being run over and 2 from cancer. I think we will get an other in the spring, hope the dog can handle an other kitten in the house!


----------



## J W

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d3adeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love cats and had to put our 20 year old down last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he was quite a character too but in his later years all he wanted to to hang out and eat buffalo wings, our 3 year old tabby is quite a mess, I think he was dropped on his head a few times, he's just not really smart but funny. At 1 point we had 5 cats running around the house and each and every one had the most amazing personalities. 3 of them died by being run over and 2 from cancer. I think we will get an other in the spring, hope the dog can handle an other kitten in the house!_

 

I'm sorry to hear about your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 I love cats to tears, but it's incredibly difficult to bear when they pass on. It's their nature to die, however (as it is ours). .. . at least that's what I always tell myself.

 And good fortunes to your dog


----------



## Infoseeker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oya?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's just a moggie actually (someone had an unwanted litter and was giving kittens away so we took one home). But maybe there's some of that mixed in somewhere!

 (El Doug, that's a gorgeous cat!)_

 

I didn't know that word moggie; thanks for teaching me it!


----------



## music_man

i am sorry about your loss,d3adeyes. i don't mean to be a jerk at this time but try not to let anymore get run over. that is completely avoidable. like a fence or a leash! 

 i lost a 10yo cat last august. she had been terribly mistreated. never used a litterbox once but i loved her. then she got the most rare type of cancer a cat can get.
 she had a rotten short life except for the few years i tried to make it up to her. i sleep with her picture still. since she always slept on my bed.

 music_man


----------



## d3adeyes

well they just climbed the fences and they just loved to outdoors so it would be cruel to leave them chained, it was a risk and it didn't pay off well and 2 were in the same month and 1 fell asleep under the car so the neighbor never saw her. I always lived in the city and it's just something that can happen.


----------



## music_man

i am sorry for all your losses. it might be selfish but i do not let them outside unless i have them on a leash. i wouldn't want to lose them that way. i consider them domestic and not wild even if that serves my own best intrest better than theirs. i don't know.

 music_man


----------



## swbf2cheater

Oh my god how did i miss this topic. Her name is Katie, she is 4, she is a fatty and incredibly needy, if she could she would live ontop of my head. Her favorite playtoy happens to be my Sennheiser HD 485.


----------



## swbf2cheater




----------



## El_Doug




----------



## fatcat28037

Joannie asked me to bump this thread.


----------



## SleepyOne




----------



## stang

:3 cats ftw. dogs get annoying too easily lol. so does my cat I guess. she pushes open my bedroom door which has a door wedge slammed underneath it at 6am, expecting breakfast.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Never thought we would have a Cat-Fi thread as well over here.
  Well, meet my three bandits ...
   
  Louise: FV, we got her at about one to two weeks old, left to die on the street. She needed a lot of care and we had to raise her with a little milk bottle but now she's as strong as they get. The sweetest thing ever and while the smallest of the three she doesn't let anyone pick on her. If you can't find her she's probably hiding in the kitchen. Likes to sit in front of the computer. I mean right in front of the middle of the screen.
   

   
  Kira: Russian Blue. Royalty shows with this one.  But very kind of heart and helped raise the others all she could. Professional thief and hides in closets. Brings you the brush if you don't brush her on time and runs around with all kind of housekeeping attributes. Calls you when she needs to be caressed. Luckily, she's the boss of the pack.

   
  Naia: Original Siamese/Thai. Bandit and clown, can fly as well. Usually is the one who did something wrong but never seems to know anything about it. Runs very hard, a pity the brakes don't work ... Always comes sitting on the edge of the bath or gets into the shower with you. Eats twice as much as the others but doesn't gain an ounce. She had to wear that red suit when she got sterilised as she decided to take the threads out herself. She was as stiff as a wooden plank when wearing that ... man was life easy then.


----------



## Fantoon

Two Cats; Nala and Sixten. Will post pictures soon enough


----------



## oqvist

How do you keep your cats from jumping on your amplifiers? I have a crowdy room so I only have one placement and it´s by a window. So very attractive for the cats to jump upon... I can´t really cover them since they dissipate so much heat would preferr some other solution. They seem to be to old to care about my shouting ... I don´t dare to spook them to much when they are near my tubes either.... Was less of a problem when I only had more solid solid state amps.


----------



## Goku

My cat ran away and never came back. I think someone took him from me. They left a message that they have him but did not leave a number or an address


----------



## GreatDane

Max with his "I'm listening for MP3 artifacts" look.


----------



## Audio Jester

This is Lenny "Kravitz" *****
  I found him in a newspaper ad from a local cat rescue shelter.  Honestly, who in their right mind would ditch a maine coon?
  He is the greatest pet I have ever had, I feel very lucky to have found him.
   


  Rainy days are boring...

  Lenny is good at sleeping...
   
  There is also his arch-nemesis: Binx

  Binx is insane, seriously...he is.

  He is an Abyssinian.  He hates Lenny and Lenny hates him so they must be kept separate.  My family got Binx first and we thought another cat would help balance him out...  it didn't work.


----------



## stang

My 9 year old (in human years) tabby cat, Maddison.


----------



## swbf2cheater

teh' cute is making meh head splode


----------



## kutje

got my cat from a shelter. went there and he just jumped on my lap so i couldn't leave him behind of course. his name was Balthasar but is called Ben right now. when i first got him i lived with my father. He could go outside and really loved that. When my father got a dog ( teckel) Ben couldn't stand it and walked away..after 5 months i finally got him back via advertisements in the local supermarket..some months later he again ran away..to the same people he was earlier! the woman asked if she could keep him and after many hard nights i figured it would be better to let him..he decided this himself i tought! then after a year i had a dream about him..and that same day i got a phonecall from the new owner of Ben..if i wanted him back because she was moving abroad..and now we both live together..he can't go out anymore because i live in the middle of a town..but he seems to love the balcony at the moment..and he is a old one now..pic will follow later..and sorry for the english prrrr prrr


----------



## rusitnpiece

Here is my cat Sullivan (Sulli) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

  Shortly after I got him from Cats Protection.
   
   
   

  Look what the poor thing is wearing, he doesn't look impressed!
   

  What Cats Do Best!


----------



## lucozade

I have two cats british blues , they are brothers and look almost identical


----------



## james0195

My cats called Splash, got her and her sister Splish when they were kittens (splish is sadly now dead). We got them because she walked up to us when we walked passed her. She scratched me and my dad first time and apparently bullied all the other cats, people at the place were surprised we got her. She calmed down pretty quickly and is now the complete opposite.


----------



## lucozade

@kutje , lovely story You and Balthasar were ment to be together it seems ,and your english is very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





kutje said:


> got my cat from a shelter. went there and he just jumped on my lap so i couldn't leave him behind of course. his name was Balthasar but is called Ben right now. when i first got him i lived with my father. He could go outside and really loved that. When my father got a dog ( teckel) Ben couldn't stand it and walked away..after 5 months i finally got him back via advertisements in the local supermarket..some months later he again ran away..to the same people he was earlier! the woman asked if she could keep him and after many hard nights i figured it would be better to let him..he decided this himself i tought! then after a year i had a dream about him..and that same day i got a phonecall from the new owner of Ben..if i wanted him back because she was moving abroad..and now we both live together..he can't go out anymore because i live in the middle of a town..but he seems to love the balcony at the moment..and he is a old one now..pic will follow later..and sorry for the english prrrr prrr


----------



## clc77

Here's three of ours Yosei, Mango, and Puff N' Stuff (she puffs all her fur out when she's mad or playing)


----------



## clc77

And here's our fourth Monkey.

   
  Yosei and Mango again all 4 of them cuddle like this...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Thought I'd put up a shot of my new cat, Bob:
   

   
  He's been coming around for awhile and I've fed him, but had been awfully shy about being petted.  But in the past couple of weeks, he's become increasingly affectionate.  He's even passing over food for attention now.  He has a quirky habit of pressing his forehead against my leg and just standing there.  But now that he's always around, I think it's safe to count him with the other two.  He doesn't have a home anywhere else and seems very happy to have a home and some attention.
   
  Bob is the new garbage disposal, too.  The other cats are touchy and spoiled, often turning down leftovers.  Not Bob.  Any meat left out for him disappears fast.  It's great, since a lot of trimmings and scraps from meat used to go in the trash, but now I'll spend a few extra minutes pulling everything off the bones for him - almost zero waste.  He gets catfood, too, but prefers leftovers.
   
  Seems to have made a huge difference, because Bob's coat turned from dull and mousy to glossy and looking great.  He gets brushed regularly now.  I don't know where he came from, but is fixed and is in good health.  The next door neighbors are vets and they said he's fine.
   
  The next step will be an attempt at lapcat conversion.  Bob isn't keen on being picked up or held, but I hope he'll come around.  He'll get his own heated basket when it starts turning cold, too.


----------



## krankkall

My youngest daughter worked at a Cat Rescue.....and brought five of them home!
  The smallest cat weighs 6 pounds, full grown.
  The biggest cat (Maine Coon), makes the scale groan, at a whopping 23 pounds!!
  They ALL turned out to be 100% pure sweethearts.
  Even my two Shelties get along with them fine?
  The oldest cat, just turned 14, but you'd never know it by the way she runs and jumps!
  Yeah, the relatives think me and the Mrs. are CRAZY!
  But I'd rather be happy-n'-crazy, than sad-n'-sane.......................................................
   
  Steve


----------



## stang

@ Uncle Erik That's very nice for you to look after Bob like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My cat dislikes being picked up/held. She squirms in my arms. All my friends cat's love being held and love all that attention


----------



## MegaMushroom

No real clue what she is, but she is about 14-15 years old now.


----------



## soozieq

Your cat isn't a real cat unless he does* this*....
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4&feature=bulletin
   
  ... and this...
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg&feature=related
   
  ... and mine does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Some gorgeous cats in this thread by the way. I'll have to get my one scrubbed up good so he doesn't let the thread down


----------



## lucozade

he,he, cats are so cute ain't they soozie ? mine behave just like the cat in them youtube vids , I have the holes in my 3 piece suite to prove it ,the little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s
  
  Quote: 





soozieq said:


> Your cat isn't a real cat unless he does* this*....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4&feature=bulletin
> 
> ...


----------



## Planar_head

I've been debating whether or not to post pics of my cat, but I shall hold out no longer! Her name is Missy.









  Color's very nearly the same in the pictures, you're not missing out much. She's very small, approximately 5.5 lbs. Was a stray a long time ago, but now is a full time house cat.


----------



## stang

Naww cute eyes


----------



## soozieq

Quote: 





lucozade said:


> he,he, cats are so cute ain't they soozie ? mine behave just like the cat in them youtube vids , I have the holes in my 3 piece suite to prove it ,the little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes luco, cats are really cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Holes in your 3-piece suite? You're lucky. I have more perforations in me than a Tetley tea bag! He uses me as his backup scratching post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Here he is doing the splits and giving his bum a good summer airing.
   

   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   
  Making himself look long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
   
  First date with his rodent girlfriend...
   

   
   
   
  His toy collection over eleven years!
   

   
   
   
  And his expanded avatar.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





stang said:


> @ Uncle Erik That's very nice for you to look after Bob like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 my oldest cat is the same. She has to decide where she will be and looks for a way down.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Thought I'd put up a shot of my new cat, Bob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, Bob looks just like this cat our family had a few years ago. And funnily enough they got him in much the same way when he started coming around the house as a stray, begging for food. Except he was a tiny guy then, well under a year. So we named him 'Little Guy', and as irony would have it he grew into a hulking, muscled, tom. He was the terror of the neighborhood. But indoors he was a total affection magnet. His markings were so similar to your Bob that it's uncanny. He just looks a little thinner than Little Guy was!


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





soozieq said:


> Yes luco, cats are really cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ollie sure looks splendid, posed for the camera. He likes being the center of attention obviously!!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

EDIT: Will resize pics. Forgot I uploaded them to the image host in original resolution.


----------



## soozieq

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Ollie sure looks splendid, posed for the camera. He likes being the center of attention obviously!!


 

 Yeah, he's a poser! Totally spoiled rotten. Today I woke up with him swatting my face. Luckily, his claws were retracted


----------



## HiFlight

Well, we have somehow accumulated 7 cats, with another on the way, just waiting to reach coming home size.  3 rescue cats, 1 Cornish Rex, and 2 Sphynx, with another coming.   Like they say, what's one more????
   
  In addition to the cats, we have 2 umbrella cockatoos, and 2 sugar gliders.   It is somewhat like living in a zoo!
   
  Ron


----------



## shiosai

This is Sunday, a handsome ragamuffin... have a new cat coming tomorrow, hope they will get along well.

   
  very playful...

   

   
  wonderful eyes


----------



## stang

^ Wow. Great photo's. I love that first pic :3


----------



## cn11

Sunday sure has some huge eyes!


----------



## moriez

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Well, we have somehow accumulated 7 cats, with another on the way, just waiting to reach coming home size.  3 rescue cats, 1 Cornish Rex, and 2 Sphynx, with another coming.   Like they say, what's one more????
> 
> In addition to the cats, we have 2 umbrella cockatoos, and 2 sugar gliders.   It is somewhat like living in a zoo!
> 
> Ron


 


 Goshdarnit!
   
  What are those?!


----------



## mrarroyo

Those were/are angora cats but Ron used them to test his TopKits and the poor animals were so shocked by the experiments they lost their coats.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





moriez said:


> Goshdarnit!
> 
> What are those?!


 

 They are Sphynx cats.  The lack of fur is due to a genetic mutation which was first observed in Canada in the mid-seventies.  They feel like suede.  They also have a body temperature several degrees above that of regular cats and feel like a suede hotwater bottle when holding them.   Due to their high metabolism rate, they eat much more than other cats while still remaining lithe and muscular.   They are very hardy cats with a great personalities.  Needless to say, it only takes a few minutes to bathe and dry them.   They quickly get used to being bathed and seem to like it.  Unlike other cats, they perspire, hence the need for baths.


----------



## Hadoe

This is the cutest cat you have ever seen, don't even deny it.


----------



## tasteful

That's a real cat? Okay, maybe...


----------



## Uncle Erik

And yet another cat. I recently moved to Arizona and was about to visit the shelter to pick up a new one. The other cats stayed with family in California - the kids are very attached to them and we didn't want to yank them out of familiar surroundings. I will see them every month or so and the cats are just fine.

 Anyway, I was going to find one at the shelter, but noticed a few ferals in the alley out back. I went out to see if they were friendly, but all hung back three or four feet. Except for one little calico kitten, who came out from under a car, looked me in the eye, then walked without hesitation into my hand. She started purring and let me pick her up after just a minute. So I took her inside and held her for a couple of hours.

 I'd say she is about two to three months old. Scrawny, a little pathetic and I think she's missing the tip of her tail. I've been giving her all the food she wants for the past ten days. She's put on at least a pound and doesn't look skeletal any longer. Her coat is improving, but will probably take a couple more weeks to turn glossy.

 She has already set herself up as a housecat. I get yowled at for food in the morning and evening, she picked a favorite chair, stalks me around the house, and stands over the keyboard when getting "insufficient" attention. Good kitty, though. Pretty mellow for a kitten and it seems like she'll turn into a lap cat. Which is exactly what I was looking for.

 No pics yet, I'm still on mobile out here and don't know how to post pics from the phone. But the kitty is mostly orange and black, with a white chest, paws and part of her belly. Big orange eyes and white whiskers. Very cute and I'll put up pics next weekend.


----------



## Somnambulist

OH CRUEL WORLD!
   

   
   
   
   
   




   
  This be me.
   

   
   
  I'd like some Toygers one day!


----------



## fatcat28037

Mike in the CatNip, lookin' mellow


----------



## Hadoe

Quote: 





tasteful said:


> That's a real cat? Okay, maybe...


 

  
  If you're talking about my cat, yes it most definitely is real.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## vrln




----------



## jeffreyj900

We had two cats, Abby and Mandy. Both awesome kitties. Both adopted. Unfortunately, Mandy passed Nov. 1st of last year. Strangely enough Abby has completely come out of her shell. That has been very cool to see! Love cats. We would like to get a dog at some point.


----------



## shiosai

Have two cats, they are good buddy.
   
  It's probably not a good idea to really let them drink, but this looks funny


----------



## Uncle Erik

Alright, I finally knocked off a few cat photos with the iPhone.  Not the best quality, but I want to show off my kitty:
   



   



   
  The second shot is how she tells me that she wants a belly rub.  Belly rubs are very popular.
   
  What a great cat.  I can't believe someone dumped her in the alley.


----------



## swbf2cheater

This is Anikan, he was mentally disturbed and we had to return him.  He was very bad, but he was damned cute...and yes thats his little tongue sticking out lol
  from my cheezbrgr profile
   
http://cheezburger.com/Sinty/lolz


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote: 





vrln said:


>


 
   
   
  Oh dear, someone has claimed his territory.....not sure it is too good for the amp though with all the extra warmth.....eviction may proove difficult lol


----------



## SilverCans

My cat, kind of looks like a russian blue but has orange eyes and more chubby


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





silvercans said:


> My cat, kind of looks like a russian blue but has orange eyes and more chubby


 

 What you describe exactly fits the description of a British Shorthair then.
  Russian blues always have emerald-green eyes, you can see mine here in post#99
  Fun how they love to play between the sheets!


----------



## c61746961

Cindy (she passed away a few years ago):

   
  La Chayo (she's nuts):

   
  Atreyu (he wasn't mine but lived with us, he's such a prince):


----------



## tasteful

Wow, nice cat shots. I should grab a few of our cat sometime...


----------



## the wizard of oz

*Ghibli* Our new tabby.


----------



## SleepyOne

"_Cats don't lap, they suck: New study reveals how our pets drink their milk without making a mess_"​  ​ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1328790/Cats-dont-lap-suck-New-study-reveals-pets-drink-milk-making-mess.html​  ​ Not sure about the "without making a mess" bit though.....​  ​ 


  ​


----------



## moriez

Lou(ise), a female, is a bit older now but the sweetest of rebels


----------



## SleepyOne

Cat summoned to do jury service lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1347894/Cat-ordered-jury-service-Boston-Court-rules-attend.html


----------



## El_Doug

lol that was cute
  
  Quote: 





sleepyone said:


> Cat summoned to do jury service lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Slight update: the calico kitty ended up named "Mai Tai" and she's thriving. Got her fixed a few weeks back and she continues to grow. Still a complete love. She's well-behaved and very cuddly. The only cat I've had who seems to like everyone. We just passed her around at a family party (people she had never met before) and was just thrilled with the attention. Every other cat I've had has been picky about who they like. Not this one. Mai Tai is a great cat - I can't believe someone dumped her.

One funny thing - Mai Tai was upset with Scotty (the caretaker) I hired while I was on a cruise. Great guy who cares for the neighbor's dogs and works mostly with dogs. Now, Mai Tai does not like dogs, and I'm not sure why. When Scotty came over to meet her, Mai Tai fluffed up and hid under the car - it's because he smelled like a dog. She eventually warmed up to him, though.

And I might have another pretty quick. No photos yet, but in the same alley I found Mai Tai, a little long-haired grey tabby kitten showed up. White chest and socks, too. I brought her in and fed her, then she just clung to me. She has serious lapcat potential. My Dad is taking care of her down there, and we're triying to figure out who should keep her among four family households. I might take her in since everyone else has two cats and I have one. Mai Tai does well with other cats, too, so it wouldn't be a problem.

She will have a home - a cat this nice deserves one.


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Slight update: the calico kitty ended up named "Mai Tai" and she's thriving. Got her fixed a few weeks back and she continues to grow. Still a complete love. She's well-behaved and very cuddly. The only cat I've had who seems to like everyone. We just passed her around at a family party (people she had never met before) and was just thrilled with the attention. Every other cat I've had has been picky about who they like. Not this one. Mai Tai is a great cat - I can't believe someone dumped her.
> 
> One funny thing - Mai Tai was upset with Scotty (the caretaker) I hired while I was on a cruise. Great guy who cares for the neighbor's dogs and works mostly with dogs. Now, Mai Tai does not like dogs, and I'm not sure why. When Scotty came over to meet her, Mai Tai fluffed up and hid under the car - it's because he smelled like a dog. She eventually warmed up to him, though.
> 
> ...


 


  Wow. So nice of you to take in strays.
  I wish I could find one just waiting for me.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Are you in SoCal? I can get you a stray. There are several we're feeding down in Arizona that would like a home. I can't keep them all inside, but we do feed, pet and pay attention to them. We have been getting them fixed, too.

A few are skittish, but others are nice. One that could use a home is a long-haired black female, maybe one year old. She likes being petted and we got her fixed a couple months ago. Same with a short-hair golden tabby female around six months.

If you want one, let me know. I drive from LA to Arizona every few weeks and would be happy to deliver one. Same for anyone else who wants a cat in Arizona or LA.

My family has only had strays, save for a few shelter cats. My sister's cats are from shelters - the one in (I think) Long Beach has a room where they'll bring in cats and see how they get along with them. Worked out well since she has three kids. Both of their cats lit up around the kids and have been a good fit with their family. But most of our cats have just shown up, we fed them, then they "adopted" us. Funny how that works out. Mai Tai ticks off every quality I wanted in a cat, and she just wandered over to me.


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Are you in SoCal? I can get you a stray. There are several we're feeding down in Arizona that would like a home. I can't keep them all inside, but we do feed, pet and pay attention to them. We have been getting them fixed, too.
> 
> A few are skittish, but others are nice. One that could use a home is a long-haired black female, maybe one year old. She likes being petted and we got her fixed a couple months ago. Same with a short-hair golden tabby female around six months.
> 
> ...


 
  Uncle Erik, sometimes you are too nice for words. I would have had a cat a long time ago but personally I just don't like selecting one over another in the shelter. So that's one of the only reasons why I haven't adopted one. But I'm still waiting for an unfortunate cat to show up on my doorsteps. Out of the cats you have down in Arizona, which ones do you think need the most work and care. I'll take that one  I'm sure I'll be able to make the drive down to LA. I live in Orange County now.


----------



## ramus




----------



## ramus




----------



## fatcat28037

Mike, Squeak & Joannie


----------



## zlobby

My fat cat. Huckleberry.


----------



## fatcat28037

^ A very pretty kitty. Mike is my second all gray cat, the first one, Surf, was a couple months short of 22 years when she died. Mike's a really good cat, he stands up on his hind legs and stretches up to greet everyone that comes in the front door.This is Joannie & Mike relaxing.


----------



## SleepyOne

My tabby cat does stand up straight and rub your palm with its head too but only if cat treats is awarded for his trouble....


----------



## swbf2cheater




----------



## ArmAndHammer

Nubs...he is a manx or manx mix...very cool cat and I love his stumpy tail, hence his name...


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


>


 

 Nice rig! What a cool cat!
   
  I personally don't have a cat, just a dog, but I'm an animal lover in general and I find cat's expressions in photos to be generally funnier.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've got to coax the cat into the carrier and drive her down to Arizona tonight. Should go OK - she made the drive to California without too much trouble. I'll reward her with some chicken and plan to crash with her on the sofa tonight. Good kitty.


----------



## Sil3nce

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I've got to coax the cat into the carrier and drive her down to Arizona tonight. Should go OK - she made the drive to California without too much trouble. I'll reward her with some chicken and plan to crash with her on the sofa tonight. Good kitty.


 


  Cuddly cats


----------



## Nuwidol

Heres a few various pics of mine at different ages. They're Brithish Shorthairs (Cream colour points)
   
  Ours are the two either side of the grey one 

   
  Dinner time as kittens

   

   
  A year old

   
  Cats are laaaaaaazzzzzzzzy!


----------



## balderon

Ahh the life of Riley
   

   
  A tiny 10 pound kitty under all that fur


----------



## a:xus

My first Cat Fie in the park.

   
  She is a housecat/maine coon mix. I took care of her for my ex and ended up with her after my ex's living situation got to unstable. She used to go outside, but after moving to an apartment I take her to the park in the summer. She mostly comes when I call and never strayed far away when she could come and go as she pleased earrlier.
  The Loc8or is a goodsend though http://www.loc8tor.co.uk/Store/ Makes it possible to track her quickly at 50-60m distance if she is to busy to come if I call.
   
  This is my wifes cat

  A coon/norwegian forrest cat mix. I wanted the most cheeky cat available, she wanted the cat that reminded her visually of her favourite cat growing up. Both of us got our wishes granted. The female loves to eat and sleep in my lap, he loves kicking ass and making trouble. He is extremely impulse driven and has all the classical cat mannerisms. Can be very affectionate and then get enough and turn around and scratch you (we can always spot whenever he is getting over stimulated). Runs away every chance he gets when we open the door, but is terrified at being outside. If I accidentaly step on his tail he will be leaning against my leg and purring litteraly within seconds. Likes to cuddle but only if I don't pet him or if he gets to sit on my shoulders. To many quirks to share actually. Coons/Norwegian forrest cats are def. only a cat for experienced cat owners that want a lot of trouble and tons of fun out of their cat. Love him to bits.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Mickey and Mr.Cat


----------



## the wizard of oz

Studies on high frequency electromagnetic radiations effects on the living cell are still inconclusive, but as a principle of precaution, I wouldn't put such a device on my cat. For that matter, I try as much as possible to avoid using any RF emitting device.


----------



## Nuwidol

Quote:


the wizard of oz said:


> When you cat develops cancer, you won't have to look far for an explanation. If you really love your pets, don't put a radio-frequency emitting device on them. In fact, if you love life, don't use radio-frequency emitting devices at all.
> 
> I always find it wonderful how people never question how technology works and the effect it has the living cell on the long term. They just think, hey, it makes life easier!


 


  I always find it wonderful how stupid people can be. I was under the impression that what causes cancer was still wildly unknown to man. I know there is speculation but its not preached (by many)


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> I always find it wonderful how stupid people can be. I was under the impression that what causes cancer was still wildly unknown to man. I know there is speculation but its not
> preached (by many)


 

 You're right. Studies are still inconclusive. Sorry for hijacking this thread on basis of an emotional reaction to what I wouldn't do to a cat as long as I'm not 100% sure there is no harm in it.


----------



## a:xus

I'll take my risks with putting a transmitter on my cat powered by two 3v batteries for maybe 50hours a year.
   
  Btw. unless you drop some serious pubmed articles or evidence of similar quality I am not about to be worried.


----------



## swbf2cheater

not sure if i posted these already


----------



## El_Doug

duh, that's what my tin foil hat is for...
  
  Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> When your cat develops cancer, you won't have to look far for an explanation. If you really love your pets, don't put a radio-frequency emitting device on them. In fact, if you love life, don't use radio-frequency emitting devices at all.
> 
> I always find it wonderful how people never question how technology works and the effect it has the living cell on the long term. They just think, hey, it makes life easier!


----------



## the wizard of oz

Sure, I'm a over-zealously prudent fool.
   
  And there's isn't much conclusive material on PubMed or similar sources. There isn't enough data yet, and the time frame isn't long enough. Besides, the causes of cancer are nowadays so numerous, it gets more and more difficult to pin-point one source as a contribution to it.
   
  Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## marvin

The rats in their natural habitat...(Read: Indoors, mostly camouflaged, and stealing valuable bed space.) Stubby to the left, Brownie to the right. Last time I checked, they massed a whopping 9 lbs combined.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Sure, I'm a over-zealously prudent fool.
> 
> And there's isn't much conclusive material on PubMed or similar sources. There isn't enough data yet, and the time frame isn't long enough. Besides, the causes of cancer are nowadays so numerous, it gets more and more difficult to pin-point one source as a contribution to it.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking this thread.


 


  this product contains a chemical known to the state of california to cause cancer, birth defects and other reproductive harm


----------



## Uncle Erik

I won't speculate about cancer because I'm not a doctor or vet. However, I know the RF exposure limits discussed by the ARRL (I'm an amateur radio guy) and am not terribly worried about low-level exposure. When I key up a transmitter, however, I go by the book with exposure limits.

Anyhow, another kitty turned up. I don't have pics yet, but will try to get some out.

Pathetic little thing out in the alley. She seemed completely lost and was starving. She ate a can of food almost as big as she is. I'd say she's about six weeks old. A little calico; she's almost an orange tabby, but it looks like she was dusted with black spraypaint. (No cats were painted in the making of this post. ) Very cute, lively and has a sweet disposition. She likes to be held and petted and always purrs. I think she will be a terrific lap cat.

However, I think we might try to find her a new home. My family and I are at the cat saturation point (ten amongst us all) and Mai Tai is _deeply_ offended at having another cat around. Mai Tai is really spoiled (I pulled her out of the same alley when she was wretched and pathetic) and now she's used to exclusive use of my lap and attention.

So if anyone wants a healthy, happy little kitty that's loving and would make a great pet, I'd be happy to pass her along. Drop me a PM. I can get her to Arizona or people in LA. Oh, and I've trained her to use a box (hasn't missed yet) and she eats regular food. It'd be a smooth transition.

And no, there's NO way I'll dump the kitty or put her in a shelter. If a home can't be found, one of us will keep and love her. I'd like to see her go somewhere she can have undivided attention without competing with other cats.


----------



## vrln

This is Leo enjoying the warmth (dish washer had just been on so the area is hot). He´s a spotted ocicat.


----------



## a:xus

What a cute cat. Esp like his serious attitude on the last picture


----------



## AVU

One of our two sisters.  Both Egyptian Mau kittens.  5 months old in this picture.  This is the silver, named Surya.


----------



## AVU

And this is her sister, Maya.  She's also an Egyptian Mau, but the genetically rarer "Smoke" variety. 
   
  I spent approximately 25 years wanting an Egyptian Mau, so I've been pretty excited to finally get these two.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I make their food, since they're on a raw food diet. But we alternate with the better canned food for variety.


----------



## Uncle Erik

What beautiful cats!

I found a home for my kitten. I send a few photos to my cousin to see if she knew of a home and my cousin fell for her. We had a family brunch today and my cousin came by after. She loves the kitten and will pick her up tomorrow.

I'm thrilled that the kitty will stay in the family! My cousins are wonderful. About ten years ago, a pregnant stray showed up at my parents' place and had one kitten. The kitten wasn't well (we took it to the vet) and it unfortunately died after a few days. But my cousins took the mama and have completely spoiled her. This kitten is about to get the same.  They still have that stray and a little doggie, but they should all fit in. The kitten will be able to lounge around a nice house, get tons of attention and sleep on their bed every night. A happy ending and a good life for a little kitty that probably wouldn't have made it down in the desert.

Mai Tai will be happy, too. Though she's OK with the kitten now, she will once again be the center of attention.


----------



## AVU

Thought I'd post this if any of you haven't seen it.  Don't want to start some big controversy, so if you don't agree, don't expect me to wage some battle of words.  Just putting it out there for people's info:
   
  http://www.catinfo.org/


----------



## the wizard of oz

Thanks for the input; I always wanted to know more about cat diet, and my suspicions seem confirmed. Time to change my cats' diet, even if I am buying one of best dry food for them. That water issue had been worrying me, since I wasn't under the impression they always drink enough.
   
  Now I understand why a good friend of mine goes to so much trouble to prepare her cats' food, actually taking better care of her cats than herself! But that's another story  .


----------



## c61746961

avu said:


> I spent approximately 25 years wanting an Egyptian Mau, so I've been pretty excited to finally get these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such beauties...


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'll take a hard look at the raw food diet. Looks like it can be prepared in bulk and is reasonable. Don't think I'll have much trouble getting Mai Tai to eat it - she spent a few weeks dumpster-diving before I rescued her and she's practically a garbage disposal when it comes to table scraps. (Yes, I give her high-quality food otherwise.) She plowed through leftover turkey tonight and, surprisingly, sampled an unguarded martini tonight.  I didn't think she'd actually drink from it, but she did. I got her away from it.

Gypsy the kitten was handed off to my cousin this afternoon. She saw vet this afternoon and all is well. I spent the morning with her curled up on me while I was online. I miss the little kitty, but she's in a great home and I'll get to see her regularly.

Mai Tai seemed more relaxed without the kitten around. Or maybe that was just the martini she had tonight.


----------



## RedLeader

My folks just got a kitten, I believe they called it a flame-tip siamese or somesuch. Unfortunately because of my wifes allergies I have to stick to dog-fi, and because of the apartment I only have small dog-fi. Hopefully I can upgrade soon though.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





avu said:


> And this is her sister, Maya.  She's also an Egyptian Mau, but the genetically rarer "Smoke" variety.
> 
> I spent approximately 25 years wanting an Egyptian Mau, so I've been pretty excited to finally get these two.
> 
> ...


 

 Surya is beautiful... I particularly like the smoke variety. Growing up we had a cat which was part Egyptian Mau, and part persian. The cat was off her rocker though! Heh.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Thanks for the input; I always wanted to know more about cat diet, and my suspicions seem confirmed. Time to change my cats' diet, even if I am buying one of best dry food for them. That water issue had been worrying me, since I wasn't under the impression they always drink enough.
> 
> Now I understand why a good friend of mine goes to so much trouble to prepare her cats' food, actually taking better care of her cats than herself! But that's another story  .


 

 Glad to help.  I'm not a prosthletizer, but from what I've read, it can keep cats healthier and save some very expensive and potentially heart-breaking trips to the vet.  I do a balance of canned foot (BFF, best feline friend - high quality tuna, no carbs or vegetables) that is actually quite inexpensive, just to give them some variety and on the off chance that what I've made might be unbalanced in some way. The only problem I ran into is that they love the raw food so much that will eat to excess - it's got so much more nutrition and calories than regular food (esp dry food) that you have to feed them less.  
   
  Regardless, I'm a firm believer in those water fountains rather than just a bowl. You can get one for like $30 that constantly circulates and filters the water, and anecdotal evidence suggest that cats drink a lot more with them, which is good for their system.


----------



## zlobby

My cat huckleberry hanging on my lap.


----------



## fatcat28037

Mike & Me


----------



## iCantSee

@zlobby  nice camera and cat o.o


----------



## Uncle Erik

Love your kitty, Fatcat!

I had a tabby that used to do the same.

Mai Tai typically goes perpendicular to my lap and frequently on her back - angling for a belly rub (which she gets.)


----------



## JameslB

my cat went on a "walkabout" for 7 days


----------



## c61746961

Probably just paying a visit to its other pets (aka owners).


----------



## RedBlade

Here is mine!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Awesome cat, RedBlade! I've always wanted to have an all-gray cat.

Maybe someday - I'd have to negotiate it with Mai Tai.


----------



## Wash

My cat runs on rockbox, I have an amplifier hooked up to it and I listen to it through my 225i's

My cat's purrs are all in .flac, with each "meow", I feel as if I'm travelling through a beautiful musical soundscape.


----------



## Uncle Erik

You might be onto something there, Wash.

A good recording of a purr would make excellent ambient noise. I've heard tracks of rain, ocean waves, etc. played as something relaxing to drift off to sleep to.

A recording of a nice purr would be very comforting to fall asleep to.


----------



## rroseperry

Our boys in the sunlight.


----------



## dilpal

I love eyes of cats..........., they are so HD.


----------



## Uncle Erik

dilpal said:


> I love eyes of cats..........., they are so HD.


Especially when they're standing on your chest at 7AM expecting to be fed.


----------



## swbf2cheater

My cat :3


----------



## soozieq

This is quite frankly the cutest clip I have ever seen, ever!!! Mummy cat cuddling her tiny kitty who's obviously having a dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
[size=x-small]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0&feature=player_embedded[/size]


----------



## El_Doug

I'm pretty sure the entire world has seen that video by now  
   
  Still, it is damned cute! 
  
  Quote: 





soozieq said:


> This is quite frankly the cutest clip I have ever seen, ever!!! Mummy cat cuddling her tiny kitty who's obviously having a dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soozieq

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I'm pretty sure the entire world has seen that video by now
> 
> Still, it is damned cute!


 


  I guess I must inhabit another world!
   
  But yes, it's damned cute


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

"Mom, you're smothering me!"
   
  Hadn't seen it. And yes, yes it is very cute. I miss my cat... Big, fat bugger that he is...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





redblade said:


> Here is mine!


 

 Hey I got exactly the same race! 
   
 
   
  I love cats! Always have been since a small kid. Remember when I was in the kindergarten we visited a farm where they had bunch of different animals but I spent like 30 ~ 60 mins with the cats lol, one little fella slept in my arms.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Very pretty kitteh. 
   
  I don't have many of my fuzzball but here's a good one of him in his default position:
   

   
  Though, I do sometimes debate if he's a cat. He sleeps enough to be one... But where most cats are graceful he just flops down anywhere that looks comfy, much more like a dog. Also like a dog, he will regularly demand vigorous belly rubbin's. Most cats seem to get really fussy if you pet them in the same manner you would a dog by my cat will lean into it more and start purring like a motorboat.
   
  Oh, and he's actually a bit paler than that. The color isn't perfect but the lighting sucked so what are you gonna do?


----------



## music_man

i have a blue point himmy that looks a little like that. he has white shoes. he likes his tummy petted a lot too! he also likes chin scratches. he is my only cat that likes that. the others will have none of that lol.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Mine likes that as well, oddly. Though, mostly I just scratch and he moves his head to where he wants it. It's hilarious. Sometimes I can get it where I get most of his head at once and he'll purr like a motorboat.


----------



## music_man

did you guys know they have the same "tickle spot" that dogs do? i found out on the one i was talking about lol. if i scratch him just right his tongue goes in and out and he starts kicking his paw! the real werid thing is he seems to like it! dogs can't stand when you do that to them in my experience.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well all cats have liked it when I stroke them with the fingers with the side your nails are on to the side of the head, near/beneath the ear, always starting pushing their head towards the hand. You can do both sides with both hands for double enjoyment.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Dogs under their collars. No one ever scratches there and collars are itchy. Dogs love it. I did it to a little pug the other day and I made a friend for life.
   
  Then, all cats if you scratch them on their backs by the base of their tails will usually either just push into it or start licking anything in sight. It's hilarious.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yep, Mai Tai starts licking the air when you scratch her just above her tail. Always amusing!

She sounds a lot like your kitty, otherwise. Mai Tai's favorite is when I lie down and pull a blanket over me. She stands on my chest, staring for a minute or two, before just flopping over. Then she rolls onto her back and needs a belly rub.

Other dog-like behaviors include bringing toys to me and following me everywhere.

People who think cats are aloof have no idea.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> People who think cats are aloof have no idea.


 

  
  *Have either never owned a cat or always managed to piss them off.
   
  I know people who have cats that think that, but then I see them around the cat and they shoo it away or outright ignore it when it's around. People always say, "Dogs are so happy to see you when you get back in!" so are cats. They just don't jump around like idiots. Instead, they meow, roll over, and demand attention in that oh-so-nonchalant way that only cats have.
   
  (Full disclosure: I grew up with dogs (Hereto referred as 'puppies') and love them every bit as much as I do kittehs.)


----------



## swbf2cheater

A Cute gif I made of my cat when she was about 1 year old 

   
   
   

   
  this is Anikan, he was a very bad kitten so we had to return him soon after adopting.  He was very mean and was abusing my other cat, katie.  He was damned cute though with his little tongue sticking out


----------



## SARodrigues

What race is that? They're so cute!
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Hey I got exactly the same race!


----------



## fatcat28037

I'll give this thread a boot with this great Cat & Dolphins video
   
  [size=small][size=10pt][size=large][size=18pt]http://www.wimp.com/catdolphins/[/size][/size] [/size][/size]


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

And with that, my day was made.


----------



## music_man

it is amazing how odd species get along in captivity. i have many animals that would be natural enemies but have nothing but love for each other. i have a cat that sits in the cages with rabbits and grooms them!

i am happy to report that some horrific rescues from 3 years ago finally have my full trust. people think cat's are simple. nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Most animals aren't all that simple and contrary to what sunday morning cartoons lead me to believe, they don't all hate each other.
   
  One of the most heart-breaking experiences I ever had was when we buried our cat in the back yard. Our dog and he were very close and she kept whining and trying to dig up the box.
   
  That was also the moment when I decided anyone who thought animals didn't have feelings was a complete and total idiot of the highest possible order.


----------



## music_man

that is sad. i am sorry. i know for a fact that animals feel loss. well, not for a fact but i think it has been reasonably proven by them to me. i am sure even fish have feelings. i had a very bad accident about 6 months ago where i lost a tank of prized fish. it was heartbreaking to me to watch what unfolded. i am positive they had feelings. i am a vegan so i am convinced even bees have feelings. many will disagree but i feel i am entitled to my beliefs. as far as them getting along i think it depends on each individual animal just like people. i have two cats that fight a lot but i can tell they really love each other deep down. since for one thing when they fight they never go so far as to hurt each other at all. then later they will be snuggled up beside each other.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

All animals have feelings. It just varies in complexity based on how complex their brain is. But anything capable of thought beyond a auto-chemical level has feelings. And last I heard that was actually proven by analyzing the brains of various animals.
   
  After all, we're animals and we're not all that far away from some of our closest relatives.


----------



## HiFlight

Here are a couple of my ladies staking out their territories!


----------



## RexAeterna

i am very much a cat person. i like cats cause they are very independent and prideful creatures and once you earn there respect and gratitude it's like nothing else. i do like dogs as well but it's not hard for them to like you and constantly they seek consent attention and are more dependable on others.


----------



## music_man

omg! you have sphynx!

this could start a war but i think cats choose their people, people chose their dogs. i still love dogs though. i learned today that a new kitten likes to jump off the cat tree onto my bald head and take a ride as i walk around lol.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I completely agree. Cats pick their owners - Mai Tai came out from under a car, looked me in the eye, then walked straight into my hand. No hesitation. She purred immediately, I picked her up and took her inside. After about ten minutes I realized that I had to take care of her. I didn't really have a say in the matter.  I love her to pieces and she is the best cat I've ever had.

Dogs are easy. As long as you don't kick them or anything, they'll love you. (Yes, I like dogs.) But winning one over is a piece of cake. Cats are persnickety and you have to "click" with them.

Also, cats are not independent and aloof. Find one that loves you and they're freakishly devoted and affectionate. They follow you around, demand attention and take any opportunity to climb on your lap or keyboard.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





redblade said:


> Here is mine!


 

  
  Great photo, beautiful cat, amazing eyes.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

The fact that you have to socially click with a cat is one of the things I love most about them. I know the stereotypical thing is dogs great you at the door and cats acknowledge your presence at some point, usually when they want something, but whenever I go home my cat always finds me right away. Then I pick him up, put him on my shoulder and he starts to purr like a motorboat.


----------



## anetode

That's Daft on the left and Punk on the right.


----------



## Anthony1

This is Harry the Lilac Point Rag Doll hitching a ride!


----------



## StargateRecords

I would sure like to come back as a cat when I am recycled, they look so happy and relaxed.


----------



## Planar_head

I've posted this in the Post Your Photography Thread, but I'll also post it here.
This cat can't get enough of boxes.


----------



## music_man

i mentioned before i was very impressed that the cats truly seemed to love the rabbits. now the same thing has happened with mice(pet's not vermin). my brother said i am taking a big risk but i feel they have proven themselves. i think the whole thing changes when animals have a lineage of domestication and are kept together indoors. this certainly seems to prove "tom and jerry" to be a fallacy.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

It's more learning what you're supposed to hunt is something you learn from your parents. There is a certain level of instinct involved (which is one reason cats always go for toys that are small, furry and move around a lot) but a well-fed cat who's never been shown to hunt mice will not necessarily just attack mice on sight.
   
  Which is actually pretty cool, when you think about it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I don't know. Mai Tai lit up like a firecracker when she found her first mouse.

I don't think she was taught to hunt. She was young when I found her, no mother to be found. It took a couple weeks to get her to play with toys - she gave out puzzled looks at first. She eventually warmed up to paper balls and plastic bar wristbands. As well as small objects left on my desk.

So I'd be awfully careful with a cat around small pets. They're hardwired as predators.

In other cat news, I got Birdie to come inside for a bit tonight. A haboob went through town tonight and she was panicked, but settled down pretty fast. She almost wants to get on my lap. She'll stand there and purr while being petted, but is a little uncertain about wanting to lie down. I'll convince her. 

If I haven't mentioned Birdie yet, she's an adult gray tabby probably around 1-2 years old. Beautiful cat with gold eyes and she's becoming more affectionate - I finally got her to purr tonight. Shouldn't take too much longer to turn her into a good house and lap cat. Good, since I've been wanting another tabby since Ashley died a few years back. Oh, and I call her Birdie because she sounds just like an injured bird. I've never heard a cat with a voice like that.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Uncle Erik, she might be a Maine Coon Cat. They can look a little similar to a Tabby but tend to be a bit bigger (that being said my current cat is bigger than the one we had). They're known for making a chirp noise instead of a more distinctive meow.
   
  Might explain it.


----------



## music_man

a maine coon is a lot bigger than a mixbreed domestic. in fact it is the largest universally legal house cat. understanding some places do not allow ocelot to be kept. an ocicat is usually welcome though. a maine coon also has a "m" above it's nose. that is a sure way to tell even if it is crossbred.

i have been trying to comfort a terribly abused cat. it is a very slow process. i just pray she has some happiness in her time.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

They can be, but they can also be a bit runty. The one I had was about the size of a normal house cat, maybe a little bigger. The behemoth I have now dwarfs it. No idea what he is, though. Just big.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I don't think Birdie has any Maine Coon in her. They are wonderful cats, by the way. An abandoned one showed up when I was a kid ad we had her for about ten years. Gorgeous cat, very friendly.

But Birdie is a DSH with classic mackerel tabby markings and orange eyes. Though she might have something else in her - I think tabby markings are a dominant trait. Though coming out of the alley, I don't think a pedigree can be determined.  No matter, she has a sweet personality and causes zero trouble around the house. She won't even get up on the kitchen counter or desk. Good kitty.

I need to get her interested in toys, however. I've given her paper balls, ping pong balls and toilet paper tubes, but she's never had toys and isn't quite sure what to make of them. I'll get her some catnip goodies, a paper grocery bag and something with feathers this weekend. Hopefully, she'll catch on that she can have a good time with that stuff.

It took Mai Tai a little while to figure out toys, too, but she loves them. Especially the paper balls. Roll a ball of paper between your hands and she intently stares while making little predator noises. Throw it and she brings it back.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

My cat does the same thing with tinfoil. It works well because it has some weight to it (and he doesn't chew on them) so he can bat them around the floor and race after them. It's the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## music_man

guys, you have to be seriously careful what you give to any pet! especially cat's. there are many store bought toys that are not safe. those tinfoil balls often have a rubberband around them which can spring free and lodge in the cats throat. if you are not there and quick it could be a tragedy. i have been an adovacate of safe cat toys in other places. i just wanted to point this out here since people are mentioning things like that. of course there are fine ball toys, you just need to look for what seems safe.
weird aside, i find most himalayans could care less about toys,pet beds and treats! they like all the human stuff though


----------



## Uncle Erik

Problem is that I don't have any control over what a cat decides a toy should be.

Just like trying to determine a place for a cat to sleep.


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Problem is that I don't have any control over what a cat decides a toy should be.


 

 This is exactly why I am on my fourth HD800 cable.


----------



## Uncle Erik

This is why it is so much fun to have one of the beasts around. You never know what they'll get up to.

Dogs are too easy. They generally do what you command and will love you as long as you're not kicking them. (For the record, I do like dogs.)

But getting a cat to love you takes effort and persistence. Even then, they're still persnickety. All part of the fun.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I take aluminum foil from a ****, rip off a bit, roll it up in a ball and throw it across the floor in front of my cat. Occasionally, when he's being extra lazy, I sprinkle some organic catnip in the middle before rolling it up and watching him go to town.
   
  I'm pretty careful about what my pets get their paws on.
   
  Also, speaking of catnip, does else's cat, if given a cloth sack with some some inside, pick it up in their front paws and rub it on their face? It's hilarious to watch. I swear my cat is such a little tweaker.


----------



## Msulit87

Great pics!


----------



## oqvist

For you cat owners around here. I have my tube amp very unstrategically placed by a window. Only real place I can have it on. As we all know cats loves windows. occasionally when I sit and listen to music I see a dark shadow approaching the tube amp. It´s more scary then any horror flick I ever seen! Sure they are very sure footed and do seem to take care not to touch the tubes but don´t want them there.
   
  Now what scare tactics can you use. They are immune to yellng and just give this I am innocent look plus I don´t want to upset them when their up there.
   
  Their second favourite position is on my warm bluray player... However totally uninterested in audio cables.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I guess I'm lucky with cats.

Mai Tai showed a little too much interest in a dangling HD-800 cable, but is frighteningly obediant and took "no" seriously. I keep it coiled in an cat-unappealing way when not in use, just to make sure. Besides, Mai Tai is more interested in me while I'm listening, anyway. She wants to be held and petted. Birdie is very well-behaved, too. Birdie never messes with my stuff, but Mai Tai steals stuff of the desk and does some odd things. She will take things off the desk and carry them around. Pillows are dragged to different parts of the household, and Mai Tai thinks there's something behind the books in my bookcase, occasionally pulling them out or I'll see half a cat sticking out of the shelf. I have no idea why.

Anyway, I'd recommend a heating pad to keep cats put. I put them in baskets with old thrift store blankets over them. The best part is that the cats don't know they're being manipulated. They just have a nice, warm place to crash that they always go back to. Give some positive reinforcement, too. When they're in the basket, stop by for some pets and telling them how good they are.


----------



## music_man

try a product called "skat-cat" but not very nice imo. my feeling is that if one is going to have animals it is their home and no longer yours.
my many cats have damaged everything but not my audio stuff! whew, luck eh?

i wanted to post something i am elated about. i have a cat for three years that was terribly abused. she is petrified of being touched and ultimately will bite as hard as she can if a human presses the issue. tonight for the first time she let me groom her with almost no fuss! i am so happy for both of us. she is a birman/ragdoll. so you can imagine what grooming her would be like if she were cooperative. let alone not!


----------



## oqvist

My cats has actually not been able to destroy anything. when they are in it´s just about only sleeping and eating it´s quite hard to get them going actually once they grew up. I guess all their energy goes for their hunting trips outside 
   
  That is another problem. They love to come in and brag about their catch. They do know I throw them out as soon as I get them so they often try to hide and eat them in some secluded place once they realized their misstake. They start to pin their legs faster when they noticed I see them lol


----------



## fatcat28037

I keep my headphones out of reach when they're not on my head because Joannie the cat likes cords to chew on. She's done a number on my phone headset. Not so much the cord as the headset itself.


----------



## anetode

head-fi cat-fro


----------



## music_man

i have a problem with fighting. well, it was not a problem until the two started hurting each other. i read most of what there is to read on the subject and i was not impressed with what it said. however i am taking those steps anyways. what do you guys do if any of you have this situation?


----------



## oqvist

What relationship do your cats have? Are they related. I have a mother and her son. She wanted to push him away quite early to get independant I suppose. Got really frustrated because he is twice her size and owning her all the time.  We decided to keep the son because a mother daughter relationship was said to be even more problematic. Was really interesting to see how differently she treated her kittens. The son was allowed to do just about anything and her daughter wasn´t allowed to go anywhere 
   
  Never fought to the level of actually hurting eachother was more of a play fight on his side. 
   
  We have the upstairs where the son is not allowed to go and they have learned to accept eachother decently the last years. Only time they are together is when they get food otherwise they really don´t care for eachother it appears though she is still giving him rats to chew.


----------



## music_man

they are not related. the one that was here first is twice the age of the larger one he attacks. this started recently. he was at the vet and they said he was healthy. i am worried because i read that can be a sign an older cat has a health issue. i just made an appointment to bring him again even though he was there 3 months ago. at his age things could change quickly. so i want to rule that out. i am separating them when i am not home. if i witness a fight i spray them with a water bottle. some people are against that but a human getting in the middle can seriously injure the human. plus then they both will not trust their human again. i am figuring the older cat feels the younger larger male is next in line to be alpha cat and he will lose his title. hopefully his health is still ok though. other than that all the websites basically have the same instructions for this issue. this is strange though because they show affection for each other for hours then all the sudden the bigger one gets attacked by the smaller one. i am sure their is a reason for this.even though i have kept cats for many years i am no cat behavior expert.


----------



## music_man

he has a slightly elevated kidney level. he can live years if it progresses slowly. kidney is usually the demise of exotic cats. i hope he lives a lot longer. right now he is fine. however the vet told me that small change is most likely what triggered the fighting. i am going to offer him as much water as possible. he already eats one of the finest diets. she told me kidney food is actually much worse than what i feed. she will check him again in 3 months. she said it is very possible it will go back to normal since it was only a few points high which could even be the tests margin for error. meanwhile i am giving them both plenty of attention separately so hopefully they will not fight. the fighting was not a problem to me until there were very minor injuries. i am worried about worse injuries of course.


----------



## jjinh

Say this the other day on Lifehacker:
   
Top 10 Ways to Upgrade Your Cat’s Life


----------



## oqvist

bad kidney level is never a good sign. It can often go quite fast when they develope that issue 
   
  Maybe he is in some kind of pain. Cats try to do all to hide pain since it´s a sign of weakness so perhaps he attacks when it get to much?


----------



## kiteki

subscribed​


----------



## Uncle Erik

Poor kitty. I hope he'll be OK.

One weird coincidence has turned up with Birdie. She's the gray tabby DSH who recently moved inside.

I like her because she reminds me of another gray tabby DSH I had - Ashley. Cancer got Ashley a few years back. But she had about 17 good years and lots of love.

I was set on finding another tabby until that little calico clown (Mai Tai) showed up. I love Mai Tai to pieces, but another tabby makes it even better.

To get to the point, Ashley was weirdly obsessed with my shoes. I'd come home and take off my shoes in front of her basket. She'd get out and stick her head into them for a few minutes. Bizarre, but hilarious.

Strangely, Birdie has taken more than a passing interest in my shoes. Birdie hasn't stuck her head in yet, but will hold and cuddle up with shoes, especially ones I just took off. Birdie seems to be acting more and more like Ashley. Other personality factors are similar, too. It's like having another Ashley around, which is wonderful. Add in that (highly lovable) Mai Tai oddball and I couldn't be happier. 

Best of all, Mai Tai is just over a year old and I think Birdie is about the same. Lots of years and lots of fun ahead!


----------



## music_man

i hope he will be ok. i really love him. she said his kidney level was only 3 points out of the normal range. she said it can go fast or not. she also said it is not anything to worry about today. she said it may even be back in normal range on the next test but if it goes up more than things are not good. she said the kidney level he has now would not cause him pain that would make him fight. however he may have other pain due to his age. she prescribed a mild sedative. they have not fought in three days. i am hoping after that the one starting the fight got scratched he figured maybe it is not worth fighting. i hope he is here for some time i love him to bits. she did tell me they can live with 20% of one kidney for many years and he is still almost normal. i am praying.

i don't know if i ever told the story where i was told a cat had horrible cancer. in the next 3 days i was charged thousands to help her. then i was told there was no hope and he had to put her down. then my sister informed me there was a cat that looked just like her for sale in the paper. i bought her. then they checked for a micro chip. it was my cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i consulted a lawyer but he said i could not prove it. i still have her. she was 11 when this happened she is 14 now.

i trust the current vet. that is not what i was saying. i just felt like telling that story not in relation to the possible current issue.


----------



## RedBlade

One more picture of my all-gray cat. (And also taken to test my new 50mm F/1.4


----------



## John2e

Anybody teaching your cats tricks?
   
  Although I also realize my cats have me trained (think about it, I am sure they have you trained as well)
   
  One of my two Burmese guys is pretty smart.
   
  He does up on command
  Sits
  Shakes
  Gives head buds 
  fetches
  plays dead ( I shot him with an imaginary gun and he falls to the ground)
  He will bring me whatever toy he wants to play with
   
  My other cat is even smarter.  He has *me *trained
   
  At night when its cold he taps me on the shoulder to let him under the covers. The deeper the sleep the harder he taps
   
  He wants a fresh cup of water when I go to sleep.  He would usually steel mine but I got a container with a lid.  If I forget he sits in the spot waiting and waiting. If I do not notice him he meows until he gets his water
   
  If I need some privacy I close the bedroom door.  He opens it by hanging on the knob and swinging his body.
   
  If I leave the treats in a cabinet, he gets them.  I have to store them in a canister with a clasp. He knows they are in there and I often find the canister on the floor.
   
  When he wants to be brushed, he opens the drawer and starts swatting at the brush.  If only he had thumbs
   
  If his food bowl is empty, he'll flip it around until it is refilled
   
  If I stop petting him whilst he is in full purr mode,  he will frantically position his head under my hand to get it going again
   
   
  Resistance is futile


----------



## Uncle Erik

No training, really, but there's some limited communication with the new one.

Birdie has particular vocalizations (chirps, squeaks and squeals, which are pretty amusing by themselves) for when she wants food, water, attention, and let outside. It's nice to have a cat that asks for what she wants. She also knows her name and comes when called.

And Mai Tai is just Mai Tai. She knows her name, but you don't need to call her since she's rarely more than a few feet away. She plays fetch and constantly rolls over - usually looking for a bellyrub. She is also vocal about being fed.


----------



## John2e

Funny as a fan of gangster rap, I wanted to name my guys after rap stars but my wife would have no part of it. I threw some names out and *she* picked  Marshal and Curtis.  After a few weeks I Brooke the news to her, these are the first names of Eminem and 50 cent   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Gets some weird looks at the vet when we check in next to Mr. puss puss....


----------



## music_man

my neighbor has dogs named biggie and tupac lol. the really funny thing is they do not get along too well. well actually that's not very funny but kinda sorta.

i think all animals are smarter than most people would think. i know this. the cat that was terribly abused took 3 years to warm up and has come out of her shell gradually in one month. i guess she is sure it is safe now. she had to be good and sure. now she is a sweetheart.

i have another that grabs my hand with his two front paws rolls over and puts my hand on his tummy for a belly rub. i had one that used and flushed the human toilet. i am not kidding as hard as that is to believe.

if you want to talk about smart though talk(literally) to my cockatoo's. that is no surprise though i suppose. probably what is a surprise is there many species on my farm that are natural enemies in the wild and best friends here.


----------



## John2e

Quote: 





music_man said:


> my neighbor has dogs named biggie and tupac lol. the really funny thing is they do not get along too well. well actually that's not very funny but kinda sorta.
> i think all animals are smarter than most people would think. i know this. the cat that was terribly abused took 3 years to warm up and has come out of her shell gradually in one month. i guess she is sure it is safe now. she had to be good and sure. now she is a sweetheart.
> i have another that grabs my hand with his two front paws rolls over and puts my hand on his tummy for a belly rub. i had one that used and flushed the human toilet. i am not kidding as hard as that is to believe.
> if you want to talk about smart though talk(literally) to my cockatoo's. that is no surprise though i suppose. probably what is a surprise is there many species on my farm that are natural enemies in the wild and best friends here.


 

 I mostly lurk around here.  After a few years of reading, I am able to form pretty accurate opinions on people.  Lets just say the forum and your animals are lucky to have someone like you....


----------



## music_man

thank you. that makes me happy. all our animals are rescued from bad situations. i only work so i can use the money to help the animals. the farm is my true calling. i wish i could help every abused animal in the world. i am a vegan too. they are all that really matters to me.

on another note, the fighting cats have all but stopped, i am pretty sure the older one is ok. at least i pray so. i do not know if it was the medicine or the fact that i started petting them while the other was not nearby. i just love them all so much.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Good for you on the rescues.

Every cat I've had has either been from a shelter or just showed up.

Birdie continues to unwind. I thought she was a little high-strung, but it might have just been nervousness. She started sleeping more while inside and is also lounging on her back for long periods.

It's still hot down here, so she rolls onto her back on the lineoleum where the AC hits.


----------



## music_man

that's a thing about cats. most of them love lying on their back. i find it very cute.


----------



## Lex2

I will be getting a 2 month old Persian cat at the end of the month. Does anyone know the minimum recommended vaccinations for such a cat (core versus non-core)? I've talked to two or three different vets and get conflicting advice as to what is required and what is optional. There seems to be a lot of controversy regarding this. What is your experience? Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I know nothing about medicine or veterinary science.

But I dump the full load of stuff on each beast.

Anecdotally, it seems to work. I give them good food and they all seem to hold on for 15-18 years. Two my parents have are 16 (they're sisters) and are sill active, healthy and take a lot of interest in eating.

Mai Tai got shot up with one of everything about a year ago while getting fixed. She wasn't particularly happy about it, but is doing great. I'll have to dig out the photos of her in the Elizabethan collar. Not a popular fashion accessory.


----------



## Lex2

Thanks. I don't mind dumping the full load, as long as she can handle it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

They can handle it. Cats are tough and there's that nine lives thing.

The way I see it, a vaccination is cheaper than sending one back to the factory for repair. 

All of them are groggy for a day or two after, but they recover quickly and are back to themselves in short order.


----------



## oqvist

Never vaccinated a cat but then ours wasn´t caught in the wild. The only thing you have to do is to give them medicine for worms at times since they eat rats, birds and what not. They are a total nightmare about it though. Blending the medicine in the food they don´t even have to taste the food realizing it´s there. You can have them hungerstrike for days. They can be so persistent. Sure they do eat some but they are not fun to have around demanding better food getting infront of your legs and what not. You would wish they where children you could tell them it´s for their own good.
   
  Method B trying to get it down their throat manually is not that easy. Even if you bend their jars open they just play with the tongue to get it out. Using needles not much more success. They don´t seem to be upset about the whole process though everything is fine when you let them go they just don´t want to take the medicine lol.
   
  When they have a tick they have endless patience with you grooming them to remove it.


----------



## music_man

actually there is a lot of science now that suggests vaccinations can cause cancer in cats. if a cat is indoor only as they really should be(honestly) they require very little vaccination. in some parts rabies is the law and possibly 3-1 but that is all that is needed. if they go outdoors they not only need the full shabang they also need frontline, it is cheaper and safer to keep a cat indoors even though i know they want to be outdoors. trust me on this i had a cat live 27 years! the longest on record is 41 years. of course i have to be honest i also had one go to cancer at 9. the vets are now pushing frontline for indoor cats as well. i get the idea that mosquito's can easily come inside. however is is not real healthy for them. on the other hand heartworm will kill them. i am just throwing the debate out here. i feel that nowdays in this economy the vets will try to sell anything they can. on the one hand i can't blame them. they need to stay in business with the people that will spend it. on the other hand a few of them here and there can be very dishonest. if anyone tells you you "must" have a vaccination other than the ones the law requires go somewhere else. of course if your pet is sick and after a second opinion you are still told they need surgery etc. i'd heed that advice. kittens do need kitten shots though. after that they are more sturdy then you'd think. as said, they have nine lives. you must get all the kitten shots to build up their immune system. look up the problem of "feline injection site sarcoma's".if they are not outside they certainly aren't getting rabies. if they are outside they certainly are exposed. i guess it is a toss up what one decides to do. over vaccination is not a good thing though. remember the vaccinations contain the antibody of the virus they protect. thats how they work. also, if you bring home any new cat to a  home where there is already a cat you must "snap" test them for fiv-felv.


----------



## oqvist

Strongly disagree about cats should be indoors only. It´s not natural even for domestic cats which leads to sick businesses like declawing cats and trying to substitute live prey with toys.  It depend on your environment of course sometimes you have no choice. If you live in the middle of a concrete jungle. If there is rabies or tons of stray dogs around but otherwise no. Of course they can have good lives still but have never had any cats that by free will choose to be inside hundred percent. Summer or winter doesn´t matter though summer it´s 75 % outside which include sleeping time on the porch and winter shorter stints and all sleeping inside.


----------



## fatcat28037

I've got one of these form giving my cats pills. It makes the job much simpler than using fingers.


----------



## music_man

i live on a very rural farm. it is ok to let them outside supervised. where most people live i don't think it is good. they can get hit by a car,stolen,get hurt by a larger predator etc. even here they must be supervised even in a fenced area. people that just let their cats roam and never let them in i don't even know how they can call that their cat. it is sort of a feral cat really at some point. indoors does not mean stuff like declawing except for people that don't belong having cats. i can't stop anyone from whatever they wish to do. i am just saying what i do. i am not preaching to anyone either. just making suggestions.
   
  i have lots of pill poppers. i find it is much easier to put the pill in their mouth,hold their mouth closed and gently blow in their nose. that has always taken 3 trys at the most. luckily no one has been sick for a long time. i brought in a cat that had 5(!) parasites unknown to me. i nearly lost 3 other cats! this is the other problem with having cats just roaming.
  they do not vaccinate for all those parasites and they can easily get many of them outdoors. eating prey,drinking from streams,ponds etc.
   
  indeed they want to be outside. it is a decision each cat parent has to make.
  please let's not have an argument about it though. this has been one of the better threads thus far.


----------



## andrewberge

Our cat is forced to stay inside because of the town laws (can't leave the yard unless it's on a leash).
  But my dad made a cage (i dunno, 3x4 feet, maybe?) outside one of our basement windows and put a little door in the window. The cat spends a lot of time out there.


----------



## music_man

there is no denying cats want to be and belong outside. the problem i was addressing where most people live you have to really think about their safety. plus the safety of what they might prey upon. a cage would be a great idea for a lot of people. or even better a leash which you hold. i really would just not let them roam free. for a lot of reasons. we domesticated them. they may retain wild tendencies but they are no longer wild animals. thus should not really be treated as such. this is just imo. i would not try to stop anyone from doing what they want. i am merely suggesting.


----------



## Modo

Meet the neighbours' cat. The neighbours think they own it, anyway--they get to give it food. I get to provide the couch for a good day's sleep every now and then. (Apparently two not neutered cats in one apartment is one too many. This being the smaller brother, it's often chased out, and I don't mind the company.)


----------



## chef8489




----------



## Uncle Erik

Mine insists on going outside for a few hours each day. It's a safe area and a quiet street, so I don't worry too much. She's closing in on two (I think) and spent most of that outside, so she knows what a car is.

Though now that it's cold, she's inside 15-20 hours a day. She always stays in at night, with the warm blanket and bowl of crunchies.


----------



## music_man

cars and jerks worry me. i have a bunny that is not like average bunnies. she roams the entire home and gets herself into no trouble. the vet told me last week i am just asking for one less bunny. makes me think. you never know. if you don't let them be free than they don't have much of a life though. a dilemma.


----------



## Mozu

My rabbit had free reign of the house as well. He passed away at almost 8 years old. That's pretty good for a little old fella.


----------



## music_man

i have had a bunny live 5 years and another 16 years! i think the average for the smaller ones is 8-12 years. it depends largely on what they are fed,medical care and exercise. of course there are other factors beyond our control.
the oldest cat currently alive(last time i checked) is 42 years old! i do not see why cat's cannot live 50 years domesticated. i blame this on a terrible lack of veterinary science. the filed is not advanced to the point i wish it was. i guess they are just going to put a lot more money into human health research. there is not even a lot of pet animal research. the vets just work with what they know. it is not like human medicine where there is big time research on almost every serious ailment. i am very sad about this because i wish my animals lived much longer. i am positive many of them have the potential. the science to realize that potential is just not there at this point. i had a gold fish live 32 years! boy was i sad to see him go after that long. of course most of them die within days because people don't know their proper care. interestingly there is much more research on fish because the oceans are very important to us and it trickles down to hobby fish.


----------



## the wizard of oz

42 years!?! I thought quarter of a century was the maximum, but close to half a century, that would be amazing!


----------



## music_man

you meant half a century! i saw this on a wall of "seniors" at the vets office. it says animals are living longer because veterinary science is improving however, that being the oldest one of record says for now that is highly unusual. i wish they knew a lot more about animals health now. some cats don't make it long, into the twenties is fairly common with mixed breeds. 42, i thought it was a joke at first. you just don't see that.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





music_man said:


> ...you meant half a _century_!


 

 Typo corrected; yes half a century I meant to write, like you were saying.
   
   


  Quote: 





music_man said:


> I saw this on a wall of "seniors" at the vets office. It said animals are living longer because veterinary science is improving; however, that being the oldest one of record says for now that it is highly unusual. I wish they knew a lot more about animals health now. Some cats don't make it long, into the twenties is fairly common with mixed breeds. 42, I thought it was a joke at first: you just don't see that.


 
   
  Yes, into their twenties isn't that uncommon nowadays, especially when fed & cared for properly by their "owners". Well, who knows how old my cats will get.


----------



## oqvist

Had a couple of rabbits as well. As mentioned if you let them roam free they seem to loose the little domestication they have. You give them a little finger and they will want the entire hand . First rabbits we got was some brothers. It was very clearly them against the world. Master escape artists. no barb wire or stones to seal the door could hold them in. Where a bit big to have in just a small cage inside. Not totally unexpectedly but the slightly wilder and leader escape artist did get hit by a car probably. Other rabbit that usually went along for the ride seemed to be in chock. Tried to give him water but the morning after he was dead in his cage. Rabbits have weak hearts so it couldn´t take the loss it appears. Otherwise I can´t say rabbits have impressed me in their abstract thinking but who knows...
   
  Got another rabbit smaller rabbit later on. Mostly kept in doors and single so seemed to at least like you a little bit . Having her out in the garden and see the leaps of joy they don´t do inside is amazing. And she did come home initially when you yelled for her.
   
  But the more we let her outside the harder it got to call her in getting the taste for freedom. Widened the circle and started to resist arrest as well. As we all know life is tough for rabbits.  She survived one cat attack as a baby and later on a dog attack but the most evil one was some magpies trying to get into the cage we had outside at the time. Had her inside after that but she was clearly not to happy about that. Not sure what happened but she was found in an acre south of our house by some dog.
   
  Was cats after that. Harrassed by birds occasionally as well for very good reasons. Come in with bird poo in their fur quite frequently from those dive bombers.


----------



## music_man

off topic but..... bunnies are very fragile. if left outside they need a lot of consideration or they will escape/be eaten. as said when one looses it's partner they usually also pass within a few weeks. which would suggest in at least one way bunnies are much higher functioning than most people think. it is not a low inteligence animal that suffers heart break. in this case, usually literally.

sort of on topic. i find purebred cats either respect or are afraid of bunnies. i think it is due to them being so domesticated. on that note a purebred cat is not really one to roam the outdoors. it will meet it's demise early one way or another most likely. all the "tiger" has been bred out of most of them. i have rescued ones that were loose only a few weeks and in very bad shape already. a very mixed breed on the other hand usually does fine outdoors and will kill a bunny. actually, they really don't need humans at all. hence the huge population of ferals. many feel that is due to human neglect but i personally really have no opinion on that. they get along fine without human intervention. the real problem is then humans see them as vermin when there are a million of them in a neighborhood. at least if a cat is let outdoors spay/neuter it. there are already more cats than humans on the planet. which is fine with me until people start complaining about it.


----------



## oqvist

Not sure if I misread you but It´s a well known scientific fact that rabbits do have weak hearts. It´s a side effect of their amazing reaction times which is necessary to keep them alive I believe. Working hard all the time. Natural cause of death for a rabbit that isn´t eaten by something is heart attack. May seem tough but rabbits are far down in the food chain and they seem comfortable with that. None of the rabbits have ever shown any sign of wanting to stick to in doors if there is a choice despite being awhare of the dangers. As mentioned it´s not the easiest task chasing down a rabbit


----------



## music_man

oh yes, they do indeed have weak hearts. they are also down on the food chain. that is well known and obvious. that is why i have personally decided to offer them protection. perhaps it is not the course nature intended. however they are not exactly caged either. just my rabbits have a several acre enclosure. i do realize most people don't have acreage. so it is up to them what to do. as i said i have no opinion on that.


----------



## Uncle Erik

My sister had a rabbit for a bit when we were children. One of the cats took care of it, however. Very strange because the cat was not attacking it. The cat was carrying it around by the scruff, tried to jump up on a wall and dropped it. The fall was what killed the poor thing.

I wasn't crazy about the rabbit. Nice enough, but not anywhere as cuddly as a cat or dog. I like animals that enjoy being held and petted. Cats and dogs are wonderfully affectionate. You can also play with cats and dogs. The rabbit always seemed nervous, didn't want to be held and it had no interest in tennis balls or dangly strings. The rabbit couldn't be trained to use a litterbox or ask to be let outside, either. Rabbits would probably be OK on a farm, but aren't really what I'd consider a pet. A pet should interact with you and show affection. Last night, the beast jumped up on my chest and carefully touched her nose to mine. Then she flopped over, purred for awhile then fell asleep. A rabbit wouldn't do that.


----------



## music_man

well, this is a farm lol. i agree there are better pets. if i had to choose it would be a cat! cats are on a different level entirely but rabbits have their place. people make the mistake that a rabbit is a cheaper/lower maintenance pet than a cat. you just get a more rewarding relationship with a cat for caring for it. caring for a rabbit is generally thankless.

anyhow, we can keep discussing cats here. i think this sidetrack has established why we we were discussing cats in the first place. i doubt we are going to see rabbit-fi since in fact they are not much of a "pet".


----------



## oqvist

Cats are the sweetspot for me. Very independant but they don´t forget about their caretakers like rabbits appear to do.Mine are not that cuddly though.. They don´t jump up in the lap that often enough with 15 minutes a day and check me up. Seldom minds being picked up though. Just about never sleep in my bed and has never been wakened by them ever.. But been away two days now and have the older cat all goofed up wanting to play and looking all funny and the younger stalked me so he could jump up in my lap and make me smell like a cat again lol.
   
  Wonder what the best cat friend would be if I would get another. Dog should be enough of a challenge I would believe but I don´t have time for that. Can´t say any of my cats shown any sign of being happy of the other being around so no one cat or none since there really isn´t much of a territory to split.
  Rat would be fun but wonder how they are with cables and if there is any that is really domesticated enough to live outside a box. I suspect they will poo around rabbit style lol. Maybe a parrot


----------



## music_man

it is amazing to see how species that never would be together interact. the cats take turns sharing the bed with me all night. none of them stay very long. actually the cats make more of a mess males spraying etc then my indoor bunny does. she is a very unusual bunny though. she is completely potty trained. i had a cat that passed and she used and flushed the human toilet! i am not kidding.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Caught this gem whilst video chatting....why Katie...why


----------



## andrewberge

Awesome pic! And the answer: Because she can.


----------



## LiIy

Removing the manhood of kitties, one dress at a time.


----------



## the wizard of oz

RIP Boris, our trusty and so affectionate natural point tonkinese. He was a great companion.


----------



## Mozu

Sorry to hear it, Wiz. They leave an awfully big hole for such a small critter when they're gone, don't they? 

We lost our baby girl of 18 years a month ago or so. Not a day goes by that I don't miss her like crazy.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Boris was around 18 too; he caught some damn disease. Visits to the vet & medication treatments weren't enough. On the positive side, he didn't seem to suffer at all; the weather had been really nice & mild until very recently so that he was able to enjoy sunbathing every day. And he only lost his appetite the last day.
   
  Sorry to hear about your loss, Mozu. What was her name? Yes, they do leave such an empty space. I always expect him to appear around the corner, looking for a stroke; he was very sociable, adored company, and not a thread of aggressiveness. In fact, I don't recall him ever getting angry about anything. If there ever was a conflictual situation with another cat, he would adopt his usual phlegmatic, diplomatic & authoritarian attitude, & things would just smooth out. He commanded respect & admiration somehow. A very elegant cat.
   
  I'll post a pic of Boris when I get access again to my other hard drives. The Mobo of the computer that they were connected to died recently too. I have yet to deal with that.


----------



## Mozu

Yeah, Chux dealt with early-stage kidney failure like a champ for a number of years (weekly vet trip for fluids, etc.), but she deteriorated extremely quickly at the end, which is probably for the best, heartbreaking as it was for us. And I know exactly what you mean. I keep expecting to see her everywhere I look, still.

I'll drink a bourbon in Boris' honor later. Post pics when you get it sorted.


----------



## grokit

Cosmo was born with blue eyes
   
   

   
  But then they turned yellow


----------



## GreatDane

I'm sorry to read about your losses guys. My oldest cat made it to just 18. She had been going blind but could still get around. We knew she wouldn't last long. She never seemed to be in pain but one night I was alone with her in the kitchen and she decided to lay down in the middle of the floor. I kind of knew it was her last night. I laid down with her and put my head close to her body and could hear/feel her heart slowing until it stopped. I was sad but also glad that she passed quickly without obvious pain. It's hard to forget. RIP Shelby.
   
  Dec 1, 2005 . Her 18th Bday.  She was tiny.


----------



## Texpect

Aida & Amadeus, 6 months


----------



## oqvist

Seem to go along well. My cats could never be arranged like that except while eating of course 

  
  Quote: 





texpect said:


> Aida & Amadeus, 6 months


----------



## GreatDane

Is Amadeus the one laying?? He looks totally chill. Beautiful cats.
   
  Here's a quick pic I took minutes ago. Cody and Isabel(Black). These guys are close buddies.


----------



## andrewberge

This is Kitty. A big fluffy blob, but easily our best cat for behavior and friendliness.


----------



## music_man

cat's are not so great at listening to being told what to do sometimes. they are however great listeners in other respects. i love to talk to them even though they don't say much  better than my parrots even which do happen to talk back.
oh, i don't mind at all that they think for themselves either.


----------



## grokit

Mark Twain (Sam Clemens): river boat pilot, journalist, essayist, short story writer, novelist, public speaker, world traveler, devoted husband and father,
 *~~ POOTIE LOVER ~~*  Boy and man, Twain lived with numerous cats and often spoke and wrote about them. "Some people scorn a cat and think it not an essential; but the Clemens tribe are not of these." "When a man loves cats, I am his friend and comrade, without further introduction."
   
  http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/11/29/1028429/-A-Pooties-Guide-to-Mark-Twain?via=siderec
   
  (scroll down for quite a bit more on cats)


----------



## rroseperry

grokit said:


> Mark Twain (Sam Clemens): river boat pilot, journalist, essayist, short story writer, novelist, public speaker, world traveler, devoted husband and father,
> *~~ POOTIE LOVER ~~*​
> 
> Boy and man, Twain lived with numerous cats and often spoke and wrote about them. "Some people scorn a cat and think it not an essential; but the Clemens tribe are not of these." "When a man loves cats, I am his friend and comrade, without further introduction."
> ...




And it's Mark Twain's Birthday today (see Google's homepage)


----------



## music_man

i had loved reading mark twain. some of my favorite books when i was younger. i have not read one in years but now i think i will dust one off!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> And it's Mark Twain's Birthday today (see Google's homepage)


 

 Wow that sure worked out cosmically, I had no idea!


----------



## swbf2cheater

I thought it was weird that my cat was possessed by Mark Twain this morning...makes perfect sense now!


----------



## keph

Didn't know that there was a Cat-Fi around here...her name is Mimi she is a British Short Hair (lilac color) and she was 4 months when i took her pic while playing with my HD650..she is now 7months old..its winter now so she is shedding a lot of fur now..TT TT


----------



## cn11

Hey, where's mine??


----------



## Uncle Erik

Mine has a bit of the devil in her today.  I had to run to LA yesterday and only got back tonight.
   
  I left her inside with plenty of food, water and a clean box.  No mistakes and there was food and water left when I got in.
   
  But she is not happy with me.  She tore around for a good hour and broke a photo frame.  Not like her at all - she's either sprawled over my lap or loungin on her back somewhere.
   
  Looks like I have some making up to do.


----------



## Texpect

Yeh, that's Amadeus. Amadeus and Aida like to be close each other.
  
  Quote: 





greatdane said:


> Is Amadeus the one laying?? He looks totally chill. Beautiful cats.


----------



## music_man

my 23yo, his kidneys are just starting to go. i pray it is very slow. it is encourgement that recently cats have lived 40 years or more. i understand that is not the norm but it is something to strive for.


----------



## Mozu

Get him on weekly/bi-weekly fluids ASAP.


----------



## music_man

he already started last week when i found out. thanks for telling me though.


----------



## Mozu

I sorta figured after I'd posted. Glad to hear it, though.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I wish I had a cat, but we won't get another one. We have a chihuahua, since our last two cats, Zack and Zeek, went out our door one day and supposedly got ate by the local wildlife, coyotes, mountain lions, possibly a bear...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





mozu said:


> Sorry to hear it, Wiz. They leave an awfully big hole for such a small critter when they're gone, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ugh, sad. Looks exactly like my cat except a smaller face. 
   
  http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt154/Deathdeisel/IMG_0119.jpg
  http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt154/Deathdeisel/IMG_0090.jpg


----------



## jtaylor991

Here's my little gray Garfield (read: fatty kitty! three years ago was like q5lbs who knows what it is now lol)
   
  https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=680dd1a57b6855db&resid=680DD1A57B6855DB!133&parid=680DD1A57B6855DB!105
   
  We found him while raking leaves, he just popped out. He was scrawny then, and he is not really a domestic cat, he had no owner, just neighborhood stray. He has been in lots of fights. When we found him (Mom and I) he had no hair on the part of his right ear that's on his face, not the ear itself (you can see in the pic). He also has a bit chipped from one ear, haven't paid any attention to which, and I think left eye it is has a ripped tear duct so he has tears coming out all the time and they dry up on him 
   
  The only think keeping apart from being a full on French Chartreux cat is his eye color apparently. He has the dog like behavior (drinks from toilet, follows you around, my mom even found him chasing his own tail once lol) and the thick, gray fur. He's a nice cat, we even trained him to retract his claws when he wants to play when we say "Be niice!"  He loves to knead all over me though and come sniff my food so I can't keep him inside. I wish I could spend more time with him, but he just takes up all of my space. I hope to begin to do better soon.
   
  You can see how both of his ears have chips off of them around the edges and his right (viewer of pic's right) eye has tears running down from the ripped tear duct.]
   
  https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=680dd1a57b6855db&resid=680DD1A57B6855DB!131&parid=680DD1A57B6855DB!105
   
  One cool fight story..you know how animals roll around in the dust on the ground in cartoons? I watched my cat do this with a local Bobcat near my house (my mom claims it was a bobcat, it was some kind of dangerous wild animal like a wolf or bobcat, something in the same ballpark) and win  My cat also will attack raccoons and they just run away. He even scared a golden retriever towards a tree and scared another dog up to the top of my some 9ft. tall fence, which he can jump and walk on with one jump. One epic cat!!


----------



## RexAeterna

i don't have pictures but my cat had 3 kittens last night. she wanted me by her side the whole time(seriously),so i sat there all night watching over her to make sure nothing happened. i finally got to chance to fall asleep at 4:30AM(i usually wake up this time cause i love waking up early to work-out).happy everything went well. but man,she seriously did not want me going anywhere. kept peaking out the box to see if i'm still there and the moment where i went to fill my water bottle up so i can fill her water bowl as well(i carry gallon jug with me cause i like to stay hydrated) she hopped out looking for me. everything went well though. 

her box and her is in my listening room since my room is ''dead'' sounding from loads of 6'' and 9'' thick rigid fiberglass as acoustic treatment i used(don't worry all covered up of course) cause i heard they need quiet area to stay in. won't be using speakers for long time but i'm cool with that since i can deal with headphones.

Sadly i will not be able to keep the kittens, but will keep them long as possible cause i refuse shelters. kinda like a pride/conscience thing where if i can't take care of someone or something i feel empty inside and a failure. i would like to see them off at a good home when they become old enough. gonna try to put ads up as soon as they hit the right age.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Congrats on the kittens!  Have you gotten a look at their colors/patterns yet?  Wha are they?
   
  My sister found homes for a mama and three kittens earlier this year.  The mama showed up at her school and gave birth in the lost and found box, so she took them home.  Her strategy was to bring people over ostensibly to "see" them bouncing around.  People were sold before they even knew it and all got nice homes.
   
  They kept a sweet little orange guy, though.  He loves everyone in the family and has been with them since day one, so he had to stay.


----------



## RexAeterna

thanks! yea. one is black with dark grey stripes and the other one is white with black markings(like a pattern) and last one is just white with like a black dot on it's head. i think though the patterns will come in more when she/he(haven't checked yet) get older. right now they're hanging out in my area and when i'm home,always able to watch over them cause my other cats get curious and don't want fights starting since she is still very protective stage. also it's my main area i always hang out at cause very peaceful/quiet,is another reason why i can keep an eye on her.


----------



## wotts

I was pointed over here from another thread (thanks Art!) and I wanted to share my two kitties:
   
  Orion - Bluepoint Dollface Himalayan
   

   

  Mr. Sophie - Flamepoint Himalayan

   
  Orion was 'helping' me solder my b22. Everytime I got out of my chair he was hopping back in it. And Mr. Sophie is in one of his favorite positions, doing his favorite activity. He loves to prop his head up on anything and then sleep. I have a shot of him doing that to an old laptop somewhere.
   
   
  I read through the entire thread, and I absolutely love the picutres. And I wanted to pass along to those who have lost a furry little friend my deepest sympathies. When I get my raid drive going properly, I'll get some more pictures up and share where their names come from.


----------



## oqvist

Nice story. Drinking from toilet seem to be classic cat behaviour though. They don´t like to have the water beside the food and and rater drink straight from the crane or even better toilet or other sources with rinning water. Some chemicals has been suggested but dunno about that in our case.
  Wonder if it´s a desert thing where standing water means possibly polluted or something.
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Here's my little gray Garfield (read: fatty kitty! three years ago was like q5lbs who knows what it is now lol)
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=680dd1a57b6855db&resid=680DD1A57B6855DB!133&parid=680DD1A57B6855DB!105
> 
> ...


----------



## RexAeterna

my cats love drinking water out the tub. i always keep the water dishes clean and put fresh water in it everyday but they insist the tub instead.


----------



## swbf2cheater

My cat lolin'


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





wotts said:


> I was pointed over here from another thread (thanks Art!) and I wanted to share my two kitties:
> 
> Orion - Bluepoint Dollface Himalayan
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, that's adorable. Makes me want a cat more and more everyday.


----------



## wotts

Because I recently moved, both cats are still living with my parents. My mother didn't want me to take them, which is fine. I only moved a block away so I see them regularly, but it's not like having them RIGHT here. I may get a cat of my own in the near future.

  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Ah, that's adorable. Makes me want a cat more and more everyday.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





wotts said:


> Because I recently moved, both cats are still living with my parents. My mother didn't want me to take them, which is fine. I only moved a block away so I see them regularly, but it's not like having them RIGHT here. I may get a cat of my own in the near future.


 


  Yes. I really miss my cats as well. I like them so much better than dogs. But, I still love my chihuahua.


----------



## fatcat28037

Mike thought he might like to be mailed along with Christmas gifts to Hailey, ID, but right after I shot the picture he reconsidered.


----------



## grokit

You mean this guy?
   

   
  Cute.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So many beautiful cats here. I want one so bad.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Why don't you go get one at the shelter?  There's bound to be one that's crazy about you.
   
  You can also try leaving out a dish of food and see what turns up.  There's always a stray that needs a home.  A lot of strays are dumped pets who would love to have a new home.  Mine was dumped.
   
  When I get home, I sit down and Birdie automatically hops onto my lap.  Few things are better.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just don't wanna get into one when I can barely feed myself, lol. One day though.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Check to see if there's a pet food bank in your city - we have one here.  Free pet food if you meet the income guidelines.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Why don't you go get one at the shelter?  There's bound to be one that's crazy about you.
> 
> *You can also try leaving out a dish of food and see what turns up.  There's always a stray that needs a home.  A lot of strays are dumped pets who would love to have a new home.  Mine was dumped.*
> 
> *When I get home, I sit down and Birdie automatically hops onto my lap.  Few things are better.  *


 


  Ah, man. That would be awesome. warm up my heart in seconds if I were to witness that!


----------



## Uncle Erik

It's great, and a lot of cats are that cuddly.  Mai Tai (who was "borrowed" by my parents) likes to perch on Dad's shoulder.  Mai Tainalso spends a lot of time upside down in laps.  She needs belly rubs.
   
  Though there are occasional downsides.  I was asleep on the sofa the other night and 15 lbs. of cat jumps onto my stomach.  I panic and sort of convulse while Birdie shoots about three feet into the air.  It was OK - she calmed down pretty quick and settled in on my legs for the night.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> It's great, and a lot of cats are that cuddly.  Mai Tai (who was "borrowed" by my parents) likes to perch on Dad's shoulder.  Mai Tainalso spends a lot of time upside down in laps.  She needs belly rubs.
> 
> Though there are occasional downsides.  I was asleep on the sofa the other night and 15 lbs. of cat jumps onto my stomach.  I panic and sort of convulse while Birdie shoots about three feet into the air.  It was OK - she calmed down pretty quick and settled in on my legs for the night.


 


  That makes me want a cat even more than I already do (and I want one really bad). You see, my Chihuahua is a very small short haired one, so he doesn't shed a ton, and he sleeps with me 70% of the time. While he is quite a cute and well behaved little dog, every time I got to a friends house, I can't helm but crave kittens. They're really cuddly, soft, and when they purr it's just so awesome!


----------



## autoteleology

I have/had six kitties, and they're all quirky as balls.


----------



## music_man

try six or more at once lol. of course if you live on a rural route. probably not ok in a city :rolleyes:

putting out a bowl to see what turns up may work against you depending where you live. possibly racoons but bears are not furry and cuddly. ok, well they are furry but trust me they usually don't get on too good with humans. i am just saying what would come here first. ymmv.

on a side note. i went to see if my bird feeder was empty. it was not and i scared away like 20 poor birds. i hope they come back. btw, in the country letting the birds themselves actually have at the bird feeder is a feat in itself. a bear turned the last one into a pretzel lol.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Free pet food if you meet the income guidelines.


 

  
  I would say do not buy a cat, if you have to go to the food bank, you probably shouldnt be owning that cat unless nessecary or you already had it for a long time. Just imo.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I respectfully disagree.  If a food bank can give an animal a home instead of being euthanized, it's better off.  I also think people are happier with a pet.


----------



## Austin Morrow

uncle erik said:


> I respectfully disagree.  If a food bank can give an animal a home instead of being euthanized, it's better off.  I also think people are happier with a pet.




I respectfully agree, Uncle Erik  My dog makes me much happier and it's always good for a pet to have a home than rather be euthanized, unless of course that animal is in such a bad condition that it needs to be put out of its misery, then the scenario changes.


----------



## RexAeterna

mad lust envy said:


> I just don't wanna get into one when I can barely feed myself, lol. One day though.




i can barely even feed myself sometimes but i always make sure they have a bag of cat food. i don't mind eating noodles,pasta and peanut butter all the time. kinda like having kids. teaches you how to take responsibilities and learn to make sacrifices when needed. depending how many cats you have a big 13lb bag for around 10 bucks will go long way. don't need to be buying fancy cat food or anything. sharing people food is not bad thing sometimes if you can. people food won't harm them.


----------



## jtaylor991

You sure about people food and cats? I know it can definitely make dogs sick after a while.
  
  Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> i can barely even feed myself sometimes but i always make sure they have a bag of cat food. i don't mind eating noodles,pasta and peanut butter all the time. kinda like having kids. teaches you how to take responsibilities and learn to make sacrifices when needed. depending how many cats you have a big 13lb bag for around 10 bucks will go long way. don't need to be buying fancy cat food or anything. sharing people food is not bad thing sometimes if you can. people food won't harm them.


----------



## RexAeterna

depends what you give them. meat obviously isn't a bad thing. giving them like junk food can make them sick. things like rice too is okay to give them. i knew my one cat loved cooler ranch diritos lol. just common sense is all you need when choosing food.


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> depends what you give them. meat obviously isn't a bad thing. giving them like junk food can make them sick. things like rice too is okay to give them. i knew my one cat loved cooler ranch diritos lol. just common sense is all you need when choosing food.


 

 Our cats get sick if I give them any raw meat. Last time we gave them some raw minced meat and they puked for two weeks.
   
  They're pretty sensitive I guess.


----------



## jtaylor991

My cat will eat string cheese and likes to lick my popcorn but he can never pick up a piece off the table when offered so I don't anymore. I assume string cheese is junk food as the more cheese the more constipation and that's humans what about such small digestional systems? ... I only do that every once in a while so yeah...


----------



## kiteki

I like cats!


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree it teaches you how to take responsibilities & make sacrifices, especially after large surgery/treatment bills from the vet! I however disagree on the food aspect: cats are very sensitive animals, & although they might seem to take ordinary cat food or human food quite well, they will have health issues in their old age if not given an appropriate diet.
  I have found that out the hard way.


----------



## RexAeterna

texpect said:


> Our cats get sick if I give them any raw meat. Last time we gave them some raw minced meat and they puked for two weeks.
> 
> They're pretty sensitive I guess.




no raw meat! i never gave a cat raw meat before. i gave them cooked meat sometimes(not all the time). just make sure it has nothing added like any spices or anything. spices are not good for them.


----------



## RexAeterna

the wizard of oz said:


> I agree it teaches you how to take responsibilities & make sacrifices, especially after large surgery/treatment bills from the vet! I however disagree on the food aspect: cats are very sensitive animals, & although they might seem to take ordinary cat food or human food quite well, they will have health issues in their old age if not given an appropriate diet.
> I have found that out the hard way.




well i don't give them people food all the time. maybe sometimes like piece of left over turkey or sometimes i let them have some tuna(the stuff with water. i know the one with the oil is bad to give). they eat regular cat food most of the time always but usually sometimes i just give in and give them a piece whatever i eat sometimes.


----------



## oqvist

Desert animals they are quite tough by nature. My picture of cats is that they can tolerate a lot they are really not that sensitive. Takes way way more for my cats to get a cold or anything it appears. You see them sneeze once or twice a year or so which is amazing since they are out in any weather more or less and wounds heal in no time.
   
  Except for rat, birds etc minch meat they get all nutty about. Especially when younger they could eat so they could hardly walk but they never got sick of it. I don´t spoil them though so it´s not often and limited amount. Afraid of more hunger strike periods otherwise from that disgusting cat food of theirs. Fresh elk is a feast as well. Chicken only one cat really likes. The guy eat it with bones and all. Perhaps some male macho thing. Fish they all like to smell but none thing it´s even worth a taste.


----------



## RexAeterna

oqvist said:


> Desert animals they are quite tough by nature. My picture of cats is that they can tolerate a lot they are really not that sensitive. Takes way way more for my cats to get a cold or anything it appears. You see them sneeze once or twice a year or so which is amazing since they are out in any weather more or less and wounds heal in no time.
> 
> Except for rat, birds etc minch meat they get all nutty about. Especially when younger they could eat so they could hardly walk but they never got sick of it. I don´t spoil them though so it´s not often and limited amount. Afraid of more hunger strike periods otherwise from that disgusting cat food of theirs. Fresh elk is a feast as well. Chicken only one cat really likes. The guy eat it with bones and all. Perhaps some male macho thing. Fish they all like to smell but none thing it´s even worth a taste.




chicken is good. i think though some of my cats are vegans lol. i have couple don't like any meat really. i know cats are very adaptable like people but cats have no issues with eating random stuff cause their saliva acts like an anti-body and cats, and other animals produce their own vitamin C. people have to receive vitamin C through food. we can't make our own. we do make our own hydron peroxide though what i find interesting.


----------



## Fugue

My cat Athena when she was 5-6 weeks old:
   

   
  (I play classical guitar--hence the long nails!)


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> no raw meat! i never gave a cat raw meat before. i gave them cooked meat sometimes(not all the time). just make sure it has nothing added like any spices or anything. spices are not good for them.


 

 Yup, we tried both. Cooked and raw. Like ten years ago we had another cat which liked them both a lot. New cats don't. 
   
  Only cat food now and they seem satisfied.


----------



## music_man

the thing is you guys are talking about highly domesticated cats through the breeding process. cats are strictly carnivores. hence the carnassial tooth still present. quite capable of eating raw meat but not the best idea at home. i mean if they had too.the best cat foods have no grains and a actual animal as the first ingredient. not a byproduct. problem is these foods are $45+ for a 15lb bag. chocolate can kill a dog or cat within hours of ingestion. as well as asprin. i would in general be careful what people stuff i gave animals. that being said most of the worlds cats eat friskies and 9 lives and get on just fine. for a house cat any product labeled actual cat food should suffice. of course there are different grades of it just like human food. there is ground round up to fillet mignon. don't be fooled by some pictures though. usually the finest cat foods come in a plain paper bag. since they are made by very small companies. i am not telling anyone they need to feed that though. that is entirely up to you.


----------



## Fugue

Are you folks familiar with this site? It's just full of cute pictures and videos:
   
  http://lovemeow.com/
   
  I apologize if someone already posted it--haven't had time to read all 26 pages of posts!


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





fugue said:


> Are you folks familiar with this site? It's just full of cute pictures and videos:
> 
> http://lovemeow.com/
> 
> I apologize if someone already posted it--haven't had time to read all 26 pages of posts!


 


 Hasn´t seen that before :


----------



## jtaylor991

Aww, thank you! Something to do today 
  
  Quote: 





fugue said:


> Are you folks familiar with this site? It's just full of cute pictures and videos:
> 
> http://lovemeow.com/
> 
> I apologize if someone already posted it--haven't had time to read all 26 pages of posts!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've considered putting the cat on a raw food diet.  Still might, but she gets Iams and Fancy Feast wet food.  I also share chicken with her once or twice a week when I eat it.  Thing is, my family and I have had a number of cats who live 15-20 years and eat regular cat food.  It seems that adequate food, plenty of water, shelter, and occasional vet visits keep them going.
   
  If everyone can keep a secret, I'm planning to buy Birdie some kind of kitty condo for Christmas.  I think she'd enjoy a little carpeted hideout.
   
  There's a Target, Wal-Mart and a Petsmart in town.  Any recommendations?  Nothing too big, just a little place to sneak into.


----------



## wotts

I had the perfect one in mind up until "Nothing too big", haha. My girlfriend recently purchased a really nice condo from Pet Supplies Plus (might be a local chain here) and it's rather big. But her two cats love it. It's roughly 78" tall and has multiple levels and 'houses'. I'll have to snag a picture of it.
   
  As for what you are looking for, just check construction materials to make sure Birdie can't/won't tear it to pieces. I tend to look for how the carpet is attached and to make sure there are no nails or staples the cats can hurt themselves on. Many of the taller units will have rope wrapped around the posts to give cats something to scratch on instead of the Ethan Allen sofa. Any of those stores will probably be ok, but for the cost, and if you have time, a DIY condo is many times cheaper.
   
  Quote:


uncle erik said:


> If everyone can keep a secret, I'm planning to buy Birdie some kind of kitty condo for Christmas.  I think she'd enjoy a little carpeted hideout.
> 
> There's a Target, Wal-Mart and a Petsmart in town.  Any recommendations?  Nothing too big, just a little place to sneak into.


 


 A question for everyone: Do you have problems with cord chewing kitties? If so, how do you combat it? Also, what all have you done to "kitty-proof" the house? I just moved in, so I want to make sure I have a safe environment for my next cat. I've never really had to think about either issue before, and none of my cats have really chewed on cords.  Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Thanks!  I might give Birdie a big tree/condo to enjoy, but I'll probably DIY it once the shop is together.  I just want a little hideout that will be cozy with bosdy heat during the cold winters here.
   
  I haven't had a cord issue with Mai Tai or Birdie.  They're exceptionally well-behaved.  Mai Tai showed a little interest in the HD-800 cable, but I kept diverting her to actual cat toys and she "got" the message.  If your cat shows interest, get it a few toys and stop listening and play with the cat using legitimate toys.  My experience is that cats actually want to please you.  Give them something fun (catnip helps) and they'll choose it instead of cables.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Thanks!  I might give Birdie a big tree/condo to enjoy, but I'll probably DIY it once the shop is together.  I just want a little hideout that will be cozy with bosdy heat during the cold winters here.
> 
> I haven't had a cord issue with Mai Tai or Birdie.  They're exceptionally well-behaved.  Mai Tai showed a little interest in the HD-800 cable, but I kept diverting her to actual cat toys and she "got" the message.  If your cat shows interest, get it a few toys and stop listening and play with the cat using legitimate toys.  My experience is that cats actually want to please you.  Give them something fun (catnip helps) and they'll choose it instead of cables.


 


 My experience with cats is that they weant to give you an idea they are obedient. But let them run free for some days you will soon notice a certain cat not being allowed upstairs taking liberties and all sudden there is a cat licking on the cake on the dinner table she would never attempt with anyone nearby 
   
  Love the innocent look they give afterwards doing something bad. Me???? Don´t have to yell or anything they know the rules. I guess this is the difference to a dog. He is pleased pleasing you the cat only do it to avoid consequences or get some rubbing or warm knee to sleep on .


----------



## Fugue

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Aww, thank you! Something to do today


 


  Be careful--it's easy to spend a lot of time looking at cute kittens! They are on Face Book, too. If you "like" them you'll get daily updates of new pics/videos.


----------



## music_man

the best condo i saw on amazon. make sure there is not a ball on a rope inside the cubbie hole. or cut it off. they can get strangled. i only had kittens chew cords. amazingly they put teeth marks in them but did not get to bare wire. if you have an issue "split loom" tubing is the answer. home depot has more for less money than radio shack.


----------



## LiIy

That is too awesome lol


----------



## fatcat28037

This is Joannie, I've posted her pic here before. I dropped her off at the Vet's this morning for surgery tomorrow. without going into detail she tore a ligament in her left hind leg. The alternative is to just let it heal but the consequences of that is discomfort and early onset of arthritis, not an acceptable 2nd choice in my opinion. She'll be home Thursday.


----------



## wotts

I hope everything goes well. I think I need to take Mr. Sophie in. He's not making the jump onto the bed all of the time now. He's getting on in years for a pure-bred with other health issues though. I'll go snap a new picture of him to post.


----------



## Jupiterknight

The famous Anfield cat is now up for adaption!
   
  If someone missed it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61JghVsYm10
   
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4126319/Anfield-cat-is-looking-fur-a-new-owner.html


----------



## Swatcsi

I'm thinking about getting a Bengal Cat, but I was wondering how do they fare with dogs, and whats their general temperment like? If you guys have any suggestions for cats that get along with people/pets and are low maintenance feel free to post (I don't really want to join a cat forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## jtaylor991

My cat:
   

   
  He looks like he is crying, missing a patch of fur on his ear there and has some chipped pieces of his ear from previous fights before we found him. He has a ripped tear duct. He looks all frosty and sparkly because I got this great shot all in focus and zoomed correctly by accident when he came insidr from being outside in the frosty air.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> This is Joannie, I've posted her pic here before. I dropped her off at the Vet's this morning for surgery tomorrow. without going into detail she tore a ligament in her left hind leg. The alternative is to just let it heal but the consequences of that is discomfort and early onset of arthritis, not an acceptable 2nd choice in my opinion. She'll be home Thursday.


 


 I picked up Joannie this morning. She wasn't home 3 hours and I had to take her back because she tore out she stitches. The Vet stapled her up and put a collar on her. She is not a happy camper. I must keep her in a cage, I borrowed a 2'x3', and let her out for 10/15 minutes at a time 3 times a day, Ice the leg and keep her from jumping. This schedule is suppose to go on for a couple weeks. Lord please shoot me.


----------



## RexAeterna

i really like the table finish there and very nice looking cat. well i don't know how many people live in south jersey around here but by the end of this month i be trying to find homes for 3 kittens, 2 are white males with black markings on the head and the other is a female tabby. all kittie litter trained. very friendly and love-able and playful. i would love to see them go altogether and not be separated to be honest. i would keep them but my house is only so big and can't keep anymore(only if i owned a farm i wouldn't care so much), but i be willing to keep them long as possible till i find them a good home. 

they will be about 12 weeks old by end of this month (i was told by many cat breeders and read online it's good to keep the kittens till 12 weeks cause that's when they be fully wined off and the mothers milk cause it has a special protein or something that can't be emulated and put into kitten/cat food for healthy brain development and is very important for a kitten to grow properly. it also has a special protein or something that strengthens the immune system of the kittens that can't be found in kitten/cat food. that's what i read/heard).


----------



## the wizard of oz

Ghibli, Ginger & Tasha portraits, taken last month; I will have to take one of Djema, and I'm still looking for one of Boris in the archive.


----------



## jtaylor991

I love them! ^
   
  ^..^ peeking kitty, I thought you guys might like that lol


----------



## grokit

Cosmo the American Shorthair.


----------



## OK-Guy

Misty my British-Blue


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> Ghibli, Ginger & Tasha portraits, taken last month; I will have to take one of Djema, and I'm still looking for one of Boris in the archive.


 

 Shes so pretty, i want a cat like her color/breed some day. So used to my black and white cuddle ball.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## wotts

Ok....that just made my day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


>


----------



## grokit

^ cute!


----------



## swbf2cheater




----------



## SleepyOne

Quote: 





draygonn said:


>


 


  Way good! Cheers!


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> I picked up Joannie this morning. She wasn't home 3 hours and I had to take her back because she tore out she stitches. The Vet stapled her up and put a collar on her. She is not a happy camper. I must keep her in a cage, I borrowed a 2'x3', and let her out for 10/15 minutes at a time 3 times a day, Ice the leg and keep her from jumping. This schedule is suppose to go on for a couple weeks. Lord please shoot me.


 


  Well the collar thing lasted about 2 days but by then the incision had healed enough that it didn't need help. recovery has been slow and she limps, more dramatically at the end of the day, after she's been on it for hours. I still keep her in a cage at night to limit her movement and give the leg a rest.


----------



## SleepyOne

Seen this one on youtube, quite funny.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Wow, that cat is insanely cute


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

My reaction would almost certainly have been, "Exposed belly. Initiation tickles. GO!"


----------



## DeathDomokun




----------



## Fugue

It's hard to beat a tiny kitten for sheer cuteness!


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





fugue said:


> It's hard to beat a tiny kitten for sheer cuteness!


 
   
  so true...
   
  They also pick their owners... here's mine at the breeders stamping on her two brothers stating 'Oi you !!!, you're my new human pet'.
   

   
  this is her 'I'm cute really' pose.....


----------



## Fugue

^ very cute.
   
  Not mine, but still cute!


----------



## jtaylor991

Does anyone here have a cat that opens doors? If a door is cracked open, my cat will examine the door, and stick his paw through nice and stiff and push the door open. He seems to prefer my help if I'm there though.


----------



## Fugue

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Does anyone here have a cat that opens doors? If a door is cracked open, my cat will examine the door, and stick his paw through nice and stiff and push the door open. He seems to prefer my help if I'm there though.


 

 No, but mine opens my night stand drawers! I couldn't figure out how she did it, but one day I caught her in the act. She stands on her hind legs, hooks her paws around the T-shaped handle, then walks backwards until it's open far enough for her to hop in and start investigating! One night my wife and I came home to find both nightstand drawers and two dresser drawers open--it looked as if we had been robbed! (She crawls under the dresser, arches her back, then slides open the bottom dresser drawers.) Now, if she would just learn to close them...
   

   
  (She's strictly an indoor kitty, but one day she snuck out and my wife found her sunning in the garden as if she owned that rock!)


----------



## Fugue




----------



## jtaylor991

Hehe cute kitty!  ^
   
  ^..^


----------



## Fugue

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Hehe cute kitty!  ^
> 
> ^..^


 


  Yeah, I love the way they hop around like that!


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Does anyone here have a cat that opens doors? If a door is cracked open, my cat will examine the door, and stick his paw through nice and stiff and push the door open. He seems to prefer my help if I'm there though.


 


 Both of my cats open doors. When im sleeping i always leave my door cracked open so she can enter or exit whenever she likes, they just literally put their nose in the crack and push open the door with their face lol.


----------



## swbf2cheater




----------



## DougofTheAbaci

"Nooo... Not Beeber!"


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Both of my cats open doors. When im sleeping i always leave my door cracked open so she can enter or exit whenever she likes, they just literally put their nose in the crack and push open the door with their face lol.


 

 Cosmo can actually hook his paw around part of the screen door and PULL it open if it's not latched


----------



## rera

My little whale named Felix, caught in one rare nice mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Otherwise it's a pretty nasty cat


----------



## Deathdeisel

So question, my cat seems to be grooming/shedding a lot, so much that her back/tail area is going baldish. Any ideas what cause it or how to fix it?


----------



## El_Doug

Can be anything from illness to stress - I'd definitely visit the vet


----------



## dacmo

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> So question, my cat seems to be grooming/shedding a lot, so much that her back/tail area is going baldish. Any ideas what cause it or how to fix it?


 
   
  Is she an indoor or outdoor cat. Sometimes can be caused by over-grooming due to stress. If it's an outdoor going cat, then it might be a flea bite that's causing an allergic reaction.
   
  Either way El_Doug is right, take her straight to the vet to see what they say.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Welp i called them and told them whats going on, and they thought it was probably fleas, as in texas weve been having a lot of flea issues this year. Shes an indoor cat, but we live on a ranch, and have 2 dogs that come in at night. So odds are its fleas, stress wise, she has no stress. Lounge around, eat food, get pet. Rinse, Repeat. Anyways went and bought all the animals flea guard stuff. Hopefully it helps, cost 100$.


----------



## swbf2cheater




----------



## fatcat28037

What's the deal with cats and suitcases?


----------



## Neurofunk

sepp  our 15 week-ish birman


   
  Luna  our 10 week birman x maine coon ( sorry for the quality ipod cam sux)


   
  sleepy time ;D

 We also have 2 older cats a black half persian and one american short hair from the animal shelter


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

So I mentioned to my roommate that I had been strongly considering getting a cat. I expected him to veto the option almost immediately. Instead? "While not saying a complete yes, I would be open to getting a cat." Last I spoke to my landlord he was already on board.
   
  I may soon have a kitty to add to the list of cuteness we have in here...


----------



## Kasazn

Oh my God, I love this thread to pieces! I am a cat person and I wished I can keep them as pets but I am not at home (working) always, mom and dad don't like them so I am out of luck!
   
  This thread has so much win~


----------



## grokit

I hate computers, I wanna play with a real mouse.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## wotts

That just made my day. Thanks!


----------



## razminr11

I am a cat person, and I do have one cat (just to lazy to post pictures), I also thought that the people in this thread would get a kick out of this: http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/humor/otherhumor/dog_cat_diary.htm.


----------



## soozieq

Quote: 





razminr11 said:


> I am a cat person, and I do have one cat (just to lazy to post pictures), I also thought that the people in this thread would get a kick out of this: http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/humor/otherhumor/dog_cat_diary.htm.


 
   
  That is HILARIOUS!!!! I loved this bit...
   
Day 983 of My Captivity
   
My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. 
They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. 




   
   
   
  Quote: 





fatcat28037 said:


> What's the deal with cats and suitcases?


 
   
  They're hoping to go to the Canaries!


----------



## razminr11

EDIT: SPOILER ALERT!!! (If you haven't read my other post)
   
   
  Quote:


soozieq said:


> That is HILARIOUS!!!! I loved this bit...
> 
> Day 983 of My Captivity
> 
> ...


 
  [size=medium]  I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released, and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously dumb.  [/size]
   
  This was my favorite part.


----------



## Magicman74

Charlie rocking his Denon & Polks


----------



## 5aces

Nick Swardson's Pretend Time and the Comedy Central millionaire cat Mr. Stitches,that speaks via laptop.


----------



## grokit

"Hurry up and load this thing!"


----------



## fatcat28037

Mike has taken an inordinate interest in my new Beta.


----------



## jtaylor991

My cat. He seems so much like a french "Chartreux" but I don't think he has the right eye color. Besides that, I think he was spot on for the description last I checked (which was a long time ago)


----------



## TrollDragon

This is Toby our little Prince, and I say this with a very sad heart, as he went to the Rainbow Bridge in 2010.
   

   
   
  Now there is a beautiful little girl in our home, and her name is Neena!
   

   
  In her tube... (Sorry for the bad HTC photos)

   
  Sitting in her chair...

   
  With her Maker's Mark Bear!

   
  And visiting with Toby...


----------



## Astrozombie

I just saw cat leashes at Target, i am getting a pair and taking our cats walking the next time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wait until i get a Husky and sport my Ultrasones down the street, people will be like What?


----------



## fatcat28037

From my experience cats don't like leashes.............at all.


----------



## anetode

Cats flat out reject compromise, so taking them out on a leash is a learning process.


----------



## Draygonn

[VIDEO]www.youtube.com/watch?v=isie2VF3VGw&feature=player_embedded[/VIDEO]


----------



## rroseperry

Two of our four. They're brothers and hardly ever get along this well.


----------



## jtaylor991

My cat passed away last week (Tuesday) unfortunately 
   
  Found the poor guy having a heart attack outside, the vet said there wasn't much they could have done even if we got him there before it happened (virtually unpredictable).
   
  The saddest thing is, he didn't quite fit in the carrier, so I had to hold the door shut with his leg sticking out, and he was fidgeting a lot, and he finally got loose in the car. I thought he had been in a fight and was sick with something so I was scared when he got out, so I got out of the car as quickly as possible. I think he was just trying to have one last moment with me :'(
  R.I.P Little guy...
   
   
   
   

  (this is a pic of him napping)


----------



## soozieq

jtaylor991 - so sorry to hear about your cat passing away. My friend's cat also had a heart attack recently, which, as your vet said, is totally unpredictable. Very very sad. He looks gorgeous in the photo. I think you're right about him wanting to have one last moment with you. It's nice (if that's the right word?) that you were with him at the end and that he wasn't alone. It must have made him feel much safer.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





soozieq said:


> jtaylor991 - so sorry to hear about your cat passing away. My friend's cat also had a heart attack recently, which, as your vet said, is totally unpredictable. Very very sad. He looks gorgeous in the photo. I think you're right about him wanting to have one last moment with you. *It's nice (if that's the right word?) that you were with him at the end and that he wasn't alone. It must have made him feel much safer.*


 
  I'm sad because I really wasn't, as I said when he tried to come towards me I got as far away as possible, but that's because he seemed kinda delusional at the moment and from a glance it looked like his mouth was kinda messed up, so I thought he'd contracted something from a fight and I didn't want to be near him in fear of getting bit and infected myself. I guess I can't blame myself for thinking that, but now that I understand that, that I basically ran away from my cat in his last moments of life, trying to cuddle with me somehow, it's just a real stab in the heart, you have no idea :'( That cat loved me beyond understanding, he even came back after I was mean to him every time (I didn't treat him the best; sometimes I would get a little too frustrated with him and lash out a bit, and I always apologized and petted him for a while and he understood). He loved using my turntable as a landing pad for getting up onto my desk...ooh how that frustrated me!


----------



## wotts

I'm sorry to hear about your little guy, jtaylor991.


----------



## rroseperry

Sorry for your loss, jtaylor991.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Lost our Tonkinese Boris last autumn, but spring has brought a newcomer : Wedhi!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

My cats - all rescued domestic shorthairs. They all arrived separately, two as kittens, but I couldn't resist any of them. Vet probably thinks I'm some sort of psycho.
   



   
   

   
   

   
   
   
  My friends' ragdolls :


----------



## LOVEPIXY

Nice cats


----------



## TrollDragon

I iz ready for mai closeup naow.


----------



## SleepyOne

Very beautiful coon!


----------



## oqvist

Two weeks ago the older of my former cats was locked in for a week in a guest house. My parents are not always there and they have always been very good taking care of themselves if they only got food. I got home about six days after it happened. Most times she does show up sooner or later but it wasn´t really all that alarming she hadn´t shown up while I left despite me calling for her. As I went I did hear some kind of see trout sound from the acre below it seemed. Nothing all that unusual I suppose but it sounded like some new bird I never heard or something but was 110 certain it was a bird sound. Visited my parents and mentioned she wasn´t around when I left there.
   
  They went home the next day and when she still wasn´t to be seen they started to search and heard her jelling and found her in the guest house... Must have been her I heard but it really didn´t sound like her or any cat I ever heard before.  Truly a call of desperation... I moved the lawn like 20 metres away as closest but maybe she was sleeping deeply until I was about to leave.
   
  Anyway she did start to drink instantly but one week later it appear that she is really not eating anything just drinking. She has always been super fit not one extra g of phat anywhere but now she moves on like an ultra stiff skeleton and weights virtually nothing. Hope she just got some constupation or something and not some serious injury from the starvation. My parents mentioned here eyes looked really weird but they are at least back to normal now from what I can see. Except I miss that angry I don´t have time nor care for you look. As mentioned she is about 20 year old so not really a youth anymore. Tried to bribe with minch meat but she won´t eat. Off to the vet tomorrow and if it isn´t something simple like constupation or what it´s called may just have to decide to let her sleep in. Doesn´t appear to be in any pain just absolutely no energy from the looks of it. I doubt she would land on the feet if I dropped here it´s like it doesn´t matter what you do. Still energy to curr  for whatever reason though.


----------



## jtaylor991

I hope everything turns out alright, oqvist!!


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





sleepyone said:


> Very beautiful coon!


 
  She's missing a few traits to be a Maine Coon, she's too small and the top ear tufts are not there.
  Neena's just a Domestic Medium Hair with Tabby markings!
   
  But yes she is very beautiful, Thanks!


----------



## SleepyOne

oqvist - fingers crossed everything OK. Feed it milk or better still the cat friendly milk in the meantime so at least there is sufficent vitanim. Could you bride it with cat snacks?
   
  TrollDragon - it was the hair at neck


----------



## grokit

He may be dehydrated and not eating because of a bad hairball or other obstruction?
   
  My old cat got a piece of soft foam stuck in his esophagus, he almost died. It happens more often than you would think.


----------



## oqvist

Back from the vet now. Liver had given up and the prognoses was really bad so we decided to let her sleep in instead of trying to temporarily save her.
  Feels awful... It´s just a damn cat but been here for 17 years or so. It went really quick though. Some sedative and she went away in a minute or two. Then the stick to the heart. No flinch no nothing.


----------



## SleepyOne

I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## grokit

Yes very sorry for your loss.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Aww... sorry to hear that. Yes, one gets very attached to those little furry purry beings... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TrollDragon

Very sorry for your loss oqvist.
  It's never "just a damn cat" in my humble opinion.


----------



## rroseperry

So sorry, ogvist


----------



## the wizard of oz

Another pic of Wedhi. Now she sure looks cute here, but she's quite the devil and the house's bats' worst nightmare. Yes, most people have cats that catch mice. She catches bats. Strong the force is with this feline Jedi.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

So sorry for your loss oqvist. At least try to find solace in that your cat must have had a happier life with you than without.
   
  Quote:


trolldragon said:


> It's never "just a damn cat" in my humble opinion.


 
   
  They never are. I still mourn for this notorious, huge, muscle-bound tom that used to steal food off my cat's outdoors bowl, even pushing him out of the way with me standing right there, but I grew to love that cat. After he learned that I'm not out to kick his ass I got to the point that he would sleep under my lawn chair while I'm on it, and on it when I'm not using it. He was one of the best outdoor cats ever, until I just found him with what looked like canine puncture marks on his skull, next to my neighbors' gate. Their dog was nice to the stray cats in their yard, but I imagine they were all females and this tom might have tried to get close. He had a liver condition that would make anesthetic reaction unpredictable, thus neutering was impossible.
   
  I called him "Meathead" because of his huge head; and then one time I came across this article on Love Meow and here's a kitty similarly named for the same reason. My Meathead looked a lot like hers, except he was white, and his limb muscles were so defined and his ribs showing (plus his fur was short) he looked more like a maneless albino lion who hadn't had zebra in a long time.
  http://lovemeow.com/2010/05/from-fear-to-trust-story-of-a-feral-cat/


----------



## Magick Man

My wife's baby, Shiva.


----------



## wotts

Beautiful!!


----------



## LordShad0w

Wow! Awesome kittehs one and all 
   
  I shall have to ask my lady for the photos she has of our guy Cinder. He really is MY cat, but he tolerates her too 
  He is a Spinx and is all grey with gold eyes and huge ears. I think he is a handsome little fella even if not in the traditional sense.
  Most loving friend I have ever had. He sleeps in the crook of my arm at night and loves to hang out with me and "help" while I am working on the computer. lol


----------



## EpicPie

Professor Cats PhD, he likes to be held upside down. lol


----------



## the wizard of oz

Young Wedhi decided to go explore the linden tree:


----------



## EpicPie

^ I like the fourth picture the most. (Bottom right)

 Here's a new picture of The Professor, he fell asleep on my chocolate bar. lol


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> I like the fourth picture the most. (Bottom right)


 
  Then you might like this one too, although not perfectly in focus*:

  Ain't she cute?!
   
   
*I really need to get myself a modern automatic focus lens; my dad's old manual lenses are hard to handle with fast action like a cat jumping from branch to branch!


----------



## grokit

Way too cute:



more here


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## wolfetan44

Can one feed a cat with regular food? I always feel bad for my friends cat as she gets cat food and that is not very good food.


----------



## rroseperry

Cats need to have food that's made for them, if they're not hunting. Cats need taurine and human food may not have enough for them Feeding them from the table could lead to some nutritional deficiencies. There are good, though not cheap, cat foods out there.


----------



## rroseperry




----------



## wolfetan44

rroseperry said:


> Cats need to have food that's made for them, if they're not hunting. Cats need taurine and human food may not have enough for them Feeding them from the table could lead to some nutritional deficiencies. There are good, though not cheap, cat foods out there.


 Oh, damn. I also don't like the smell of it. What is some good cat food?


----------



## rroseperry

Cat people are crazy. This looks like a good and not too wacky discussion of the different food options out there.

http://www.myhealthycat.com/cat-food.html


----------



## wolfetan44

rroseperry said:


> Cat people are crazy. This looks like a good and not too wacky discussion of the different food options out there.
> http://www.myhealthycat.com/cat-food.html


Thanks! Now if I could just get a Bengal Cat.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Can one feed a cat with regular food? I always feel bad for my friends cat as she gets cat food and that is not very good food.


 


 Most dry food brands have nutrients for cats that they might not find in human food, aside maybe from fish (if they don't get enough taurine their vision deteriorates more as they age). As for everything else in the cat food, well...those might actually be worse, considering some cats get old healthy enough living off generous restaurant owners (that or they get run over). 
   
  As for wet food...well, try not to feed the cats while nursing a hangover. I've managed o plunk down the liver spread on my cat's bowl and spread the Fancy Feast (whatever flavor that was) on my bread. Good thing I noticed my liver smelled "fishy," literally. (Could be the orange one, Salmon) With or without that blooper though take into consideration that wet food tends to have more meat (as opposed to grain, as dry food is effectively cereal) and nutrients but since they're moist are also more saturated with preservatives.
   
  One trick to  giving cats human food and keepign it both convenient and healthy is when buying fish, buy extra for the cats, then integrate the prep for their food with yours. When I'm cooking milkfish for soup, I boil all the fish, and before they cook through I take out the cats' food, then drop in the spices/vegetables for mine.  When I'm pan grilling tuna or salmon, I just sear theirs first (mostly to kill off bacteria, it's not like I get my fish from a sushi-grade market) in as little butter as possible, let it cool then cook my steaks; by the time we eat their steaks would be cool. When I do fish cakes, I boil extra fish, then after pulling them apart and separating the bones and heads, feed the cats before I mix in the spices and bread crumbs (fish heads and tails go to the stray cats outside). If you plan to make a huge batch just boil fish all the way through then store in a Lock n Lock (or similar container) in the fridge.
   
  I try to avoid this with poultry and even red meat though since they tend to have too much fat and/or spices to go along with the cooking process; steaks that I don't season with anything mroe than salt and pepper are just too expensive. Ocassionally however I have to give in; my cats like my bacon-wrapped pork and beef meatloaf too much that even if I lock them away so I can do my prep, by the time the smell  wafts out of the kitchen they all start going nuts, more than if I was cooking meat sauce, ribs, or just about anything that isn't fish. Worse is it doesn't stop with my washing the dishes (not like showing them an empty pan makes them understand it's all gone) so I really just have to share the dumb bacon before the neighbors think I'm going all Michael Vick with some bobcats. At the very worst, that was fat and some black pepper in the ground meat; but at least it's real meat without preservatives (I prefer fresh, uncured bacon for this dish anyway, so no sugar).
   
  Basically, if you want really healthy food for your cats, you either spend a lot of cash, or you just eat more fish, and I don't mean "Chicken of the Sea" sandwich spread. This actually makes me wonder whether sushi chefs' cats are healthier.


----------



## EpicPie

I feed my cat bacon.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





epicpie said:


> I feed my cat bacon.


 
   
  It's no wonder they're both popular on the internet actually. But since I managed to grow a rescue cat here to a size I've never seen on even the biggest stray toms I started worrying about his liver and kidneys. Then again, that hasn't stopped me so I suppose they should live a little, too.


----------



## EpicPie

He only gets fed freshly cooked bacon every once in a while when he's been good.


----------



## fatcat28037

Tabitha, adopted from the County Animal shelter. She joins Mike & Joannie.


----------



## wolfetan44

fatcat28037 said:


> Tabitha, adopted from the County Animal shelter. She joins Mike & Joannie.


So cute!


----------



## oqvist

Raw mince meat the cats I had ate like there was no tomorrow. They don´t like fresh fish at all unless in cat food! They like the smell but they won´t eat.
  I am always amazed at why cat food must stink so much regardless of what´s in it.
   
  I am adopting my old cat that I left at it´s original home for a couple of weeks. Wonder what I can do to make the transition easier for him. He is castrated but I am still afraid he will feel the need to pee in every corner to make sure other cats understand it´s his home. He can get lazy at times once in a while figure that this cartoon look like a litter box. I guess it´s a male thing his mother never ever got such an idea she would rather die then pee out of order 
   
  He is a free runner though the lazy kind mostly sleep in whatever sofa he finds. After his mother died he hasn´t got much rats  So don´t think that will be to much of a problem having to be a 100 % indoor cat.


----------



## EpicPie

Most cat foods smell aweful, close the to the smell of vomit when they start munching on it. ._.


----------



## jtaylor991

I miss this thread...awkward silence after the nasty cat food?


----------



## wotts

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I miss this thread...awkward silence after the nasty cat food?


 
   
   
  Me too. Anyone have new pictures? On a side note, I've begun the search for two little buddies. I wanted to wait until my kitchen remodel was done, and now I think it's time. Picutres of the cats I had posted before are truly my folk's. When I moved, I wasn't able to take them.


----------



## jtaylor991

Sometime when I can afford it I'll be looking as well.


----------



## TrollDragon

Neena and the Amazing Porta Pro's. She was wondering what all this Deadmau5 stuff was about. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrollDragon

Daughter's Kitteh... Chico Horhay Ramirez

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Planar_head

Here's a not-so-recent photo of my cat. She makes a great subject for portraiture.


----------



## wotts

Hooray for kittehs!
   
  But really, nice cats! I really dig the b/w photo.


----------



## stang

Thought I would post a picture to keep this thread alive


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

:3


----------



## fatcat28037

Mike & Joannie

   
  Tabitha


----------



## TrollDragon

Neena, sleeping with a twist.


----------



## Sauntere

There was a study done a few years ago on the architecture of cat's brains. Apparently the physical shape of a cat's emotional center i uncannily similar to humans. That might explain why so many of them have a F*%#@ U attitude and why they are harder to win over but when you do they are incredibly loyal. I have owned two awesome moggies and it rings true for me. Dogs are all "hey boss, look at me boss, where is the food boss" whilst cat's are like "yeah !! So what, i'll let you know when i am interested"


----------



## grokit

I don't care if your Stax cables are high voltage. They're also delicious!


----------



## MiLKMAN

Some old pics of humaneatingtiger.


----------



## IronLung




----------



## lee730

Micah chilling on his back .


----------



## duncan1

Great photos of cats! I love them had ours for 20Yrs pampered beyond belief. Anybody that looks after their pets as the photos show cant be a bad person.


----------



## SleepyOne

.


----------



## gikigill

Storm and Princess, a diet of best quality meat and attitude as you can see.


----------



## SleepyOne

Body language in cats   





   
  Check it out!


----------



## IronLung

Chewbakka cat
This is my cousin's cat, she took her from the street. Someone throw this kitty away. Beatches. 

This is beautiful monster.


----------



## mvrk10256

this is like the reddit of head-fi.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ironlung said:


> Chewbakka cat
> This is my cousin's cat, she took her from the street. Someone throw this kitty away. Beatches.
> 
> This is beautiful monster.


 
   
  She/he should have named it Ewok instead. It really looks like an Ewok lmao!


----------



## IronLung

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> She/he should have named it Ewok instead. It really looks like an Ewok lmao!


 
  Hah you're right, very similar. Her name is "Cheepah".


----------



## Zarrick19

Hahah, guys, Cat-Fi, I would expect anything else on Head-fi than cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey! I got a Cat-Fi too!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

A couple of stray cats around here. First one is a tom named "Zorro" (just look at that mask!) - people here are scared of him because he's huge, and his build is really muscular. However, once you gain his trust, he's actually docile as an indoor pet. I suspect he might have been someone's pet but got loose, again...I encountered him as a kitten back in 2010, left him in a box and assumed his mom cat picked him up, then he reappeared sometime in late 2011/early 2012 as a huge, clean tom "knocking" on (actually, grabbing and shaking) the screen door on my terrace. Dumbass me opened it and he ran into my bedroom and slept under the bed, only to find it occupied (my indoor tomcat was right freakin' there, I nearly had a heartattack thinking they'd be at each other's throats). I pulled him back out, set him on an old basin with an old blanket in the terrace, and gave him food. He sleeps there every afternoon, if not on my car's roof if I'm home; sometimes he stays there at night looking down at the street instead of prowling ground-level. He's kinda gruffy right now, but if no one in the neighborhood responds to posters for him, I'll have him neutered, bring him indoors and clean him up (which will take more than a bath; might need a few weeks on Omega Magic on top of the NutriPet I'm spiking his food with), and find him a good home.
   

   

   
  When I first ran into him, he was a kitten...then he disappeared for over a year.

   
   
   
  This one I called "Grungie," as a "nicer" way to refer to the dermatitis on her face when she first showed up over here - bald head, dry, red, flaky skin - but it's cleared up well enough with a more proper diet of fish meat (even if just heads and tail meat left-overs). I'm arranging for some people to take them in, and I'll have them neutered/spayed on my own dime, just to get them into good homes. I'd not see them around but otherwise knowing they're in good homes, than getting scared whenever they don't show up for meals.
   

   
  ------------------------------------------------
   
   
  The neighbors' "rescue" (as in they picked them up off the street, had the vet check them, no adoption fee) cat who runs out of their house after breakfast then sneaks in snacks over at my house before their real dinner at around 10pm. They call her "Mewmews," but my aunt next door calls her "Cat_pao_" and her white rescue sister "*Sio*meow," after *Sio*_pao_ -  the steamed, meat stew-stuffed buns that for the longest time were said to have cat meat in them. They're no longer taken seriously over here, but some people remind us that back in the mainland people actually do eat cats, and petnapping is lucrative especially when they can nab some exotic pets in Shanghai then sell the meat elsewhere.


----------



## wolfetan44

Aww, your one nice maniac! Anyways, is it true cats pee smells awful?


----------



## lee730

Definitely. Especially when they are not neutered. It's best to get them neutered before they get older or they could get into bad habits of spraying. I didn't get my cat neutered until he was an adult but he was always kept in the house and he only started spraying when the neighbors brought cats to the property and didn't take care of them. I can't stand people who don't take responsibility to neuter animals and then let them lose.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways luckily he was neutered in time where he didn't get into the habit of spraying so he stopped. He also gained some weight. Still as feisty and playful as ever though.
   
  Also being as lazy as I am I recommend this litter box. Makes it so much easier to clean up compared to the old fashion pooper scooper mess. Also those electronic machines don't touch this litter box IMO. Factor in the price it's a steal of a deal. I use to dread cleaning. Now it's not bad at all. Just make sure not to pull on the tabs. Hold the base of the litterbox when flipping it over and such as if not you'll break the clips. Other than that is works really well (Omega Paw). I suggest getting the full size box.
   
  Note: Do not put too much litter in it as more is actually less lol. You use less litter and you won't have issues. Litter last much longer as well. I clean his litter box daily. As simple as flip it over and empty the canister. That's it!
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Omega-Paw-Self-Cleaning-Litter-Large/dp/B000LVGL1A/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1376613301&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=omega+paw+litter+box
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Omega-Paw-Self-Cleaning-Litter-Regular/dp/B0002DK2A8/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1376613331&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=omega+paw+litter+box


----------



## wolfetan44

Aren't you supposed to get your cat neutered at 6-8 months? Or is that just dogs?


----------



## lee730

I think you can neuter them generally around 8 weeks. I'm not sure about females though.


----------



## grokit

I have been using that litter box for years now!


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I think you can neuter them generally around 8 weeks. I'm not sure about females though.


 
  8 weeks! Anyways, would you recommend a cat or dog? Specifically a pug or russian blue


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> 8 weeks! Anyways, would you recommend a cat or dog? Specifically a pug or russian blue


 
   
  That's not up for me to decide but you. With dogs they are more needy and if you want the responsibility of having to give that extra attention and care then go for the dog. But if you like lower maintenance and still have the companionship of an animal a cat is also a great choice. It's also not really fair to say which is better. It just depends on you and the animal. All animals have their own personalities and will act differently. My cat actually is quite needy and acts more like a dog. Even attacked Mark when he entered our house with no one home lol...
   
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I have been using that litter box for years now!


 
   
  Totally agree. Otherwise I don't think I would have been willing to have continued taking care of this cat since the move. I'm just not into spending days cleaning litter boxes the old fashion way lol. Still it's great to have him and most definitely a stress reliever in that regards.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Neena, sleeping with a twist.


 

 She looks so much like a cat my folks had once.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> 8 weeks! Anyways, would you recommend a cat or dog? Specifically a pug or russian blue


 
   
  Personally, whenever anyone is unsure if they want a cat or a dog, I'll always say go for the dog. Dog people end up getting frustrated with cats at some point, more so now because many tend to realize that owning a cat isn't anything like a YouTube highlight reel of having a cat around, but at some point when they've gotten used to caring for an animal some do decide to add a cat to a home - just be wary that some dog breeds are better off being added to the home as a puppy _after_ the cat has been there a while, generally the dogs closest to the wolf and dingo, and some toy dogs (of course individual animals' temperament can make for exceptions either way).

 By contrast, cat people will just always go crazy over cats. Even my friends who always buy from breeders to control for general behavior of the breed tend to be the ones who, for example, walked around campus with a baggy of salmon dry food feeding the strays, back in college. Or as I did, tossed bits of grilled salmon or tuna sashimi or even grilled pork skewers at the school maintenance crew's cats (our crews aren't anything like Mr. Filch - we usually bum lighters/matches from them, then they feed the sports finals like the NBA finals plus our own PBA finals, World Cup and the Superbowl, into the Science College auditorium's 100in projector display when no one's using it). You might start later on, but when you do get a cat, thing is you won't be choosing between a cat and a dog and really just go for the cat. I grew up only with outdoor guard dogs (my mom has an allergy), but after my parents migrated and left me our house here, I decided I'm more scared of rats than I am of a home invasion. Besides, I lock my bedroom and the computer room, and I have an arsenal under my pillow (don't tell my mom), so the only valuables that are easily accessible are my fridge and oven (good luck hauling those) and a couple of abstract paintings.
   
   
  Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Aww, your one nice maniac!


 
   
  I'm like one of the sucker pre-history farmers who ran out to the bushes in the middle of the night thinking there's a baby in there, except I already know it's a kitten. Just did that during a heavy downpour this week, and I'm fostering the kitten until my friend gets him this Sunday. She has a horde of Persians in different colors in her house, but lots of rescues guarding her restaurant from rats. Pet beds are out back just for the cats. In return, I got the flu and an extremely pissed grown tomcat, thanks to the kitten running up to him and trying to hide under his belly all the time. Had to keep the kitten in a separate room.
   
  Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Aww, your one nice maniac! Anyways, is it true cats pee smells awful?


 
   
  Yes, godawful yes - but to be fair to them, the only advantage dog piss has is that healthy dog piss is closer to healthy human child piss in terms of odor (which, of course, isn't anywhere near pleasant still). Neutering doesn't make a difference by my nose in terms of the piss quality, but in terms of quantity of what doesn't go into the litter box, the difference is that if they're neutered they don't spray hormone-loaded piss everywhere. That's why I have the litter box farther from the main areas of the house, and right now I'm using a fan blowing from the opposite end of the room to cool and pass through the litter box at the other end which is just below a window.
   
  Depending on your home design, an exhaust fan will be better (not here since the hot midday weather requires a fan to move air anyways). Just run a ventilation tube (train your cat to NOT climb on it) over the box to the exhaust, then maybe install some kind of tray/cage outside and put charcoal (cheap stuff, don't waste Kingsford Mesquite on this) on it so you minimize the chance your neighbors will complain about it. Trust me on this one though - an unattended litter box going through an exhaust higher than head-level can be worse for them than a stray tom who just sprayed the petunias in the backyard.


----------



## lee730

I actually found the cats urine to be noticeably more foul before getting him neutered. It just had a stronger smell to me. Now it's not really an issue as long as I empty the box and don't let it just sit all day.
   
  The key with the dogs is you're gonna want to have to deal with a lot more maintenance. Washing them constantly (they stink), taking them out to **** and piss and exercise (actually a good thing when you think about it). It was fun when I was a kid but not so much anymore. Not that I don't like dogs just I don't like having to deal with the upkeep. That's also why I got rid of my 55 gallon tank. Because I got lazy and it's not fair to the fish .


----------



## wolfetan44

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## duncan1

The reason for the strong cat pee is down to original DNA--cats are territorial and to let other cats know its their territory they pee in various land markers to let other cats know . Just the same as the big cats in Africa and elsewhere. A survey of where cats that went out at night went to was done in the UK not long ago using satellite tracking devices as collars . The cats followed the same path  day after day It was funny to watch on the screen.Some traveled miles. Some cats got fat.  It turned out they were visiting other cat owners houses going in the flap and eating the  food laid down for the owners cat in that house or were just given food when they went to several houses. One lazy cat only went to its next door  neighbor went in the flap and eat the cats food left for that cat by the owner. --Keep the pictures coming I love cats!.


----------



## SaLX

Murphy-Fi - the f**cked up Persian.


----------



## wotts

I recently took in a brother/sister of Siamese. They are about 7 years old.



Karma (sister), front and Khaos (brother) rear. She mangled his ear when they were kittens. They have been an absolute riot to have.


----------



## IronLung




----------



## TrollDragon

Bra Head Kitteh is not amused.


----------



## jtaylor991

My sister got a litter box that uses these small cylindrical pellets (like 1/3 length of your finger) that dry out the poop and you just scoop it right out, and then the urine goes through the bottom onto an absorbent pad you just toss out (prevents clumping that apparently some cat urine can do when mixed with litter). Works alright, it seems.
  
 Whoever had the grey cat named Storm..looks just like my cat!! I thought he was a Chartreux, but maybe not. I never knew, but oh well. (Had a heart attack a bit over a year ago, poor guy..)


----------



## gikigill

Storm owner chiming in. Not a Chartreux for sure but lovely all the same.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

jtaylor991 said:


> My sister got a litter box that uses these small cylindrical pellets (like 1/3 length of your finger) that dry out the poop and you just scoop it right out, and then the *urine goes through the bottom onto an absorbent pad you just toss out (prevents clumping that apparently some cat urine can do when mixed with litter)*. Works alright, it seems.
> 
> Whoever had the grey cat named Storm..looks just like my cat!! I thought he was a Chartreux, but maybe not. I never knew, but oh well. (Had a heart attack a bit over a year ago, poor guy..)


 
  
 Actually, clumping is intentional, that way it won't soil all the litter, but still I don't follow the 3inch+ layer of cat litter since they "superclump," but NEVER fast enough. It spreads out and wastes a lot of the litter, whereas I was able to score a bunch of plastic storage cases for about $1 each that aren't far off from the dimensions of our actual, $20 litterbox. Then on top of scooping out twice a day, every two days I scoop the fresh litter _into_ a fresh box, then leave the soiled one with Lysol dissolved in water floating in it. I rotate about six of these, plus the original litter boxes I have, with two in use at a time. They're a bit light but since they're sitting in a corner, they don't tip over; slightly higher three sides also means less kicked out litter, although the fourth side is too high for kittens I "foster,"* so when I have some I have to leave the real litterboxes to them.

 BTW, what brand's that litter box?



 *More like found in the bushes somewhere, or as was the case one time, the mall dumpster where I was smoking a cig, and instead of stressing out shelter staff who are out of space (and I can't even adopt from them) I use Facebook to find people to take them. The downside? If they stayed too long though my cats would get used to them, then act nuts for a few days looking for them in every nook and cranny. I found of them had torn the sofa apart when I got back from my kitten delivery run (I normally meet people at my vet's).


----------



## the wizard of oz

Since I've never found it difficult to source / produce large quantities of sawdust / woodchips, I've always used that as litter, either for when my cats were kittens, or for when the weather is so bad they just don't want to go out. A natural, locally produced and free product.


----------



## lee730

You guys should really look into the omega paw cat litter box. That thing is  a life saver. My litter also lasts a lot longer than the conventional litter box. I buy the 25 lbs buckets of litter from costco for like $8.00 a container. 2 Containers last me well over 2 months. Before I'd have to throw a lot of the litter away due to the waste contaminating the fresh litter. It's the easiest litter box I've had to maintain and it only takes me 30 second to clean everyday . BTW clumping of litter is intentional and that is something you should want for urine and feces as it prevents the urine from ruining the rest of the litter.
  
 Just be sure when you clean the litterbox that you hold the litterbox from the base and not pull on the top as that will break the tabs that hold the top portion of the litterbox to the bottom portion. Follow that easy step and the litterbox will last for years.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

No go for me on that one. Tried something similar and my cats don't like pooping and pissing in a confined space, or probably I need something bigger. I have two rescue shorthairs at around 5kg each, and one at around 4kg, and they're the ones who hated it (the 2.5kg female had no issue with it).


----------



## lee730

I got the large box. My cat is big lol. I'd say he's just under 20 lbs.  The box fits him well. If I opted for the regular size box then yes even he would have not fit it.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

lee730 said:


> I got the large box. My cat is big lol. I'd say he's just under 20 lbs.  The box fits him well. If I opted for the regular size box then yes even he would have not fit it.


 
  
 I got a large one like it back then too, they didn't like it because when they crap, they have their hindquarters squatting in the box, forepaws on the box sides, and their heads way up in the air.

 Yep, they're kinda weird, and I love 'em to bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (And not it's not from a digestive issue, they just got used to that)


----------



## lee730

lol when my cat goes # 2 he stands on the boxes entrance with his body sticking out of the litter box. Basically how cats use the bathroom on toilet seats . One time he got crap on his tail and he never forgot that lol. Ever since that he has gone # 2 this way. Smart cat. He has shame .


----------



## ProtegeManiac

lee730 said:


> lol when my cat goes # 2 he stands on the boxes entrance with his body sticking out of the litter box. Basically how cats use the bathroom on toilet seats . One time he got crap on his tail and he never forgot that lol. Ever since that he has gone # 2 this way. Smart cat. He has shame .


 
  
 Speaking of shame, my cat charged a stray cat by the door last year, and I was smart/dumb enough to grab him to stop it. Which was really dumb, because he was on full attack mode, and his jaws clamped my arm and all his claws went deep all along it. I carried him inside and sat down, his sharp parts still buried in my arm, then he calmed down. Gave me the most confused look on his face, and the whole time I was washing my arm, he was rubbing his head on my elbow. Whenever I flashed him my arm he'd bow his head and give me a "sad" look.

 Now if only he'd do the same thing when I waved the hospital bill at his face, which was much more expensive because, shots in him or not, the doctors weren't taking any chances and gave me every anti-bacteria, anti-rabies shot they had (including that jelly-like stuff). Which would have hurt less if the pretty doctor wearing leather boots administered the shots and commented on my pain tolerance, instead of the burly male doctor working on his residency, but no.


----------



## lee730

Cat scratch fever!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

lee730 said:


> Cat scratch fever!


 
  
 I was hoping for a different set of cat scratches, but apparently she must have thought I'd start frothing at the mouth or something. I actually thought of coming back for one of the other shots with toothpaste gargling in my mouth, then push it through my teeth, but decided against it after I realized how many people are into The Walking Dead and they might get the guards to tackle me.


----------



## ThickGlasses

This here is Gigi (yes, like from Kiki's Delivery Service), he is 11 and EXTREMELY lazy. 

 (Sorry for bad quality)


----------



## ProtegeManiac

I picked up two losers last October, and I've been playing with them ever since. Just gave 'em the ride of their lives today after deworming. I call them Loki and Thor. One (left) is shy, very quiet, but then gently strikes me with a paw or play bites when I'm not looking, then runs away. The other is very lively, very eager to run out of and lead the escape the door whenever the main door of the house is opened. Loki is nearly as close to my female cat as the tom, but Thor is always following the older toms around.

  
 Anyways, here's the (idiotic) story of how they ended up with me. I heard something in the bushes last Halloween or so, and I went to investigate. After brushing the leaves aside I found cute cow cat lying belly up, and I immediately responded with a loud, "HEEEELLLLLOOOOOOOOO!!!!" at which point she popped out three kittens (all within a minute) and ran the hell away, leaving the wet kittens _and_ her freakin' placenta. I put the kittens on a basin with a freshly-washed kitchen rag on it, then covered them with another one. Mama cat didn't come back by next morning so I wiped them and brought them inside, to the delight of my two tomcats. As fond as they are of them though I have to find homes for them - my house is getting too crowded and that might piss off the toms when these two grow big enough. Still, it was cute that after their first bath last weekend, they ran to my grumpy tom and buried their heads under his neck; he responded by putting his forepaws over the grey kitten. He even sat on the kitty carrier this morning when these kittens were in it.
  
  
  
 -------------
  
  
  
 EDIT : Left a box from a grocery trip by the door. The (by now expected) happened - I found two of my rescue cats in the box. Too bad the younger female crawled out towards the camera; she was so cute cuddling with the big tomcat.
  
_Little kitten apparently was more interested in the camera than staying warm next to her second-favorite tomcat_

  
  
_His eye's acting up again; I wipe it with a damp hanky every morning then it goes away for days, then back again._


----------



## White Lotus




----------



## Depechetraff

Here's my little deaf girl...
  

  
 And here's the bully brother...


----------



## karloil

love to watch all of those jordan clips!


----------



## ProtegeManiac

A female stray (that I've been feeding) just gave birth in my parking garage* or more specifically, the laundry half. I left a box that I used for groceries on the table where we fold clothes, and next morning I found here in there, bloody and with two cute kittens. This one survived.
  

  

  

  
  
 I posted a photo of this tomcat before, but I haven't captured our daily routine until now. He sits on the second floor terrace, so when I step out onto the hallway, he'll meow begging for his treats. The downside? He's brought dead rats and put them near the door; the stink (and the sight of a toothy, 6in long stiff rat) nearly made me toss my dinner.
  

  

  




_*No it's nothing like an American "garage," which is usually an enclosed storage area unless you have a classic car - it's a parking slot with a roof over it and has its own gate, sides have bars to prevent people from jumping over the wall then stealing my car's audio equipment._


----------



## gikigill

Get them neutered and also get them a forever home, preferably yours.
  
 Very cute cats.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

gikigill said:


> Get them neutered and also get them a forever home, preferably yours.
> 
> Very cute cats.


 

 Local shelter's got our area lined up for a TnR operation. In the meantime, same SOP for that kitten - I'll take him in once he no longer needs as much milk, and I'll pay for his immunization until somebody takes him. Aside from free milk, the other reason why I haven't brought him in is he enjoys the garden too much. Runs around everywhere then jumps on people's feet, then runs back into the bushes. Even my aunt plays with him every morning, sort of. She chases him with her hose without actually hitting him, then stops, then he runs back out onto the driveway asking for more, then they repeat it until the kitten gets tired and crawls back into my side of the property. He still sleeps in the same basket and the tomcat up there stays near him (until the mom comes and drives him away).
  
 I really want to take them in but I've reescued and neutered enough older cats, plus some younger ones I didn't adopt out because the older ones were too fond of them, that 1) I'm spending a lot of cash on their food, and 2) I'm a few cats away from going on Animal Hoarders. For the past year it's all "Hey people I found this little guy blah blah blah I'll pay for his immunization and de-worming if you pick him up at my vet blah blah blah" FB posts. One of them I brought to a friend's house in my Mazda, then went to her vet later day in the family Lexus LS. Talk about a "better life" when they get adopted out! Another one went to my friend's farm, but actually she locks him up in the country home because she's paranoid about King Cobras (I've told her they're north of Manila but she won't take chances). When she's in the city their farm chief's wife takes care of the cats (and they have a few more in their house downtown).
  
 I've been told to post in a local cat owner group with a FB page, but I'm apprehensive given the sorts of posts I see from some people. Generally a lot of them spot what I'd consider a serious condition on the cat, like yellow skin and Mountain Dew-yellow pee, and instead of taking the cat to the vet, they post on the FB page _asking_ _if it's serious_. What, people - I've picked up sick stray cats (not just the kittens), put them in a cage and in my car (parasites be damned, I fumigate afterwards), and brought them to the vet at the animal shelter and later neutering/spaying. I didn't pick up kittens so they'd get worse medical care in a new home than if they lived in the neighborhood and showed up sick or injured at my door. Unfortunately I'm running out of landed gentry friends to send out cats to (unless I specify they should let them loose in the farm to hunt rats), and my capitalist friends have half a dozen rescue shorthairs or pure breds at home already.


----------



## gikigill

Great job there mate. I wish I could do the same but all the cats in my locality are well kept and no stray to be found anywhere.
  
 The Mazda to Lexus story is funny though.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

gikigill said:


> The Mazda to Lexus story is funny though.


 
  
 It gets worse, kind of. My Mom called from CA a few days after that, told her my friend said "hi," so she asked why we met up (I didn't detect the excitement in her voice at that point), so I told her the story, all the way to the Mazda 323 (Protege) to Lexus LS430 upgrade. Her response was along the lines of, "I was hoping YOU upgraded to a girlfriend (who looks like Marion Cotillard)." And damn Facebook, we've been having conversations there after she broke up with her guy, Mom was all over me on the phone about why I'm not making any moves. What the fudge, Mom. Apparently a Mom's "I like her for my first-born son" kind of crush lasts longer than all my other girlfriends. I just thank God my Mom doesn't butt in on FB and a screen cap of it will make it to Fail Blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In any case over here I don't rush the City or the non-gov shelter to do the TNR program for the same reasons why Felis Silvestris (or its ancestor) turned into Felis Silvestris _catus_ - rats. As much as a stiff rat will stink up wherever the strays leave them, I'd  rather they're dead than crawling around outside of the sewer. When I was in Anaheim back in 2012 I thought I'd be far away from them, but then I took out the garbage and opened a dumpster only to be face-to-OMG what is that face with a couple of possums. I never missed our neighborhood strays as much. 
  
 Quote:


gikigill said:


> Great job there mate. I wish I could do the same but all the cats in my locality are well kept and no stray to be found anywhere.



  
 The strays here actually aren't in too bad shape, save for when they get into fights or really get sick (like the one I brought to the vet and fed water with that hydration powder in it). Generally, although we'd still do TnR once in a while, generally the strays look healthy enough to seem like outdoor pets who might need a bath next week (yeah, not even immediately). Neighbors leave food on their porch, even making this sound with their tongues (it's hard to describe but in this country everyone uses it to call cats), and it's usually fish or chicken. At some point someone asked why and apparently they're doing it for the exact same reasons: a cat sitting or sleeping on their porch keeps the rats coming out of the sewer away.
  
  
  
  
*EDIT :* One more example of why I'm apprehensive about trusting a local cat FB group to take in kittens that I've rescued. One lady just posted about how an airline told them they had no space in the luggage hold for her cat, and told her they can put her in a _cargo plane_ departing two hours after them. She picked up from the tarmac a stiff cat with its mouth wide open and tongue all out. I recommend she sue the airline, but even I know why the hell Tom Hanks was sitting in the cockpit (and therefore survived to become friends with a volleyball), and how that 747 cargo version isn't the same as the 747 Harrison Ford was skulking around in while shooting Russian ultranationalists. I understand how painful it is for her, but still, come on - I'm no engineer but I know it has no real oxygen and temp control system. I've picked up wet packages before, and since that was at the airport, it's clearly condensation and not a leaky FedEx container van.


----------



## IronLung




----------



## lee730

lol cat looks pissed...


----------



## White Lotus

ironlung said:


>


 
  
 Amazing


----------



## IronLung

lee730 said:


> lol cat looks pissed...


 

 haha


----------



## Honkytime

mighty bright out these days


----------



## ThickGlasses

Found this thread. I have cats. You have cats. We like cats. I feel a connection.


----------



## sevendeuce72

Great thread! A video of one of my cats. He's pretty fat.


----------



## IronLung

Sweet kitty


----------



## Lauriehvr

I wish I had not left the tag on my cat 24/7. She just died of a cancer on her neck, right where the tag was! They are good devises but don't leave them on all the time! Just hope this will save another cats life.


----------



## lee730

lauriehvr said:


> I wish I had not left the tag on my cat 24/7. She just died of a cancer on her neck, right where the tag was! They are good devises but don't leave them on all the time! Just hope this will save another cats life.




Thats too bad to hear...  My cat never like wearing a collar. He always figured out how to get out ot it. Guess it's a good think I didn't force him. Just give him flea medication.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

lee730 said:


> Thats too bad to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd use a chip, unfortunately over here the government doesn't have readers. If someone who picks up the cats takes them to vets and animal rights NGOs, they'd likely scan them (even if they have to borrow a scanner), but if they end up in the city pound, good luck. For those who live in countries where the local governments aren't still living like they don't know what technology is, go for a chip.
  
 When I take my cat outside I prefer the body harness over a collar when I use a leash. I don't want him to associate the leash with pressure on his precious little neck, but a tug spread out over his torso.


----------



## BobG55

Grisboy (bilingual name, First part of his name : Gris = Gray, don't pronounce the s & the i sounds like "ee") I'm French & my wife is English = everybody's happy.  His nickname is "mon ti-gars" = "my little guy".  Got him from a woman where I used to work (retired now) when he was 4, he's now 8 so he's had me for 4 years now


----------



## ArmAndHammer

No longer with us....


----------



## BobG55

armandhammer said:


> No longer with us....


 

 Ah man, that's a shame.  My son lost his cat Heidi last year.  He had her since he was 6 & she lived to be 16.  He was 22 at the time, a grown man & when he phoned to tell us I could tell he had been crying.  Some people don't understand what a pet means to owners.  Really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## gikigill

Well as cats have 9 lives, your kitty just showed up as a shelter kitty somewhere near you. He wants the same food bowl, the loving arms and the same house he was the owner of. 

So run and get him back, he's missing his human already.


----------



## wotts

ArmAndHammer, I'm terribly sorry to hear of your loss.
  
  
  
 Quote:


gikigill said:


> Well as cats have 9 lives, your kitty just showed up as a shelter kitty somewhere near you. He wants the same food bowl, the loving arms and the same house he was the owner of.
> 
> So run and get him back, he's missing his human already.


 
  
 That is the best thing I have ever read.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

gikigill said:


> Well as cats have 9 lives, your kitty just showed up as a shelter kitty somewhere near you. He wants the same food bowl, the loving arms and the same house he was the owner of.
> 
> So run and get him back, he's missing his human already.


 
 I'd love another cat. Right now we don't have a good place for a cat. We live in town and too much risk letting a cat outside and no way my dog would take to a cat being an inside cat. He likes to try and eat them (not what happened to the cat in the pic...he passed before I got the dog). So...for the time being I have to stick with the dog and neighborhood cats that come around until we get out house built on the property we have that's not in town. That is an awesome thought and I'd definitely be up for taking on a shelter kitty in the future.


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

ive got a small black and white shorthair. i named him albert after my favorite author albert camus.


----------



## gikigill

Very alert and very dapper man.


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

oh he's dapper alright, but he's straight gangsta too. when he was a kitten he used to have a penchant for olde english. if i left my glass of beer on the table, he'd be all over it. i think it was the malt or something... ive since stepped up my game to tetley's english ale, he knows better now..


----------



## BobG55

xsk3l3t0rx said:


> oh he's dapper alright, but he's straight gangsta too. when he was a kitten he used to have a penchant for olde english. if i left my glass of beer on the table, he'd be all over it. i think it was the malt or something... ive since stepped up my game to tetley's english ale, he knows better now..


 

 What a cute cat.  Just looking at him the word "personality" jumps to mind.  BTW just finished La Peste & L'Etranger by Camus.  Waiting for "Noces" , ordered a couple of weeks ago.  He was some writer, very deep.  Personally I believe he needs to be re-read to understand fully or try to some of his writing.  Anyways, this is a cat thread.  Again, cute little guy.   Mine can be seen on the previous page.


----------



## analogsurviver

I lifted this one straight out of Facebook - but it also belongs here:
  
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10882127_1521917798057544_8557544911649586452_n.jpg?oh=1370d1178a6943384a34c1d8c67b3ef8&oe=55892C78&__gda__=1434798354_46385e1875eda342fb04687ae9b045e6


----------



## analogsurviver

Another one from FB - LOL : https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=856461974399526&fref=nf


----------



## lee730

Micah. Good stress reliever.


----------



## KT66

New kittens! Linus and Lucy - he's too cool for school, she's psycho bitch from hell.
  
 They are joining our existing glorious cats - Ernie and Burt (now both 14) - Ernie is my best friend, Burt is lovely too
 but scared his own shadow
 the pic after shows how big just their tails are compared to Linus and Lucy, the kittens.
  

  

  
 Ernie has great taste in Turntables! on my dusty Mana'd Linn LP12


----------



## gikigill

Oh turntable, you understand me!!


----------



## lee730

Lol lovely pics


----------



## 520RanchBro

I've got three amazing cats. Brett is the goofy Chartreux in the second pic, he's a rescue so I don't know his pedigree (nor do I care at all) but he looks and acts just like one. My two others are Britta and Brek (third pic) who are also rescues and are probably at least part Russian Blue. Break was a feral kitten who took months to adapt but he's turned in to such a sweet guy. His mom, Britta, is Brek's mom and the most loyal cat I've ever met. Follows me from room to room, sleeps right next to me every night and whenever I go to the bathroom she follows me in and incessantly meows until I turn the faucet on so she can drink from it.
  
 I'm sure I'll be posting more pics in here eventually. Love this thread.


----------



## gikigill

So much SASS!!

Russian Blues are very sassy cats and yours are upholding that tradition.


----------



## 520RanchBro

gikigill said:


> So much SASS!!
> 
> Russian Blues are very sassy cats and yours are upholding that tradition.


 

 Britta is a total diva, will absolutely scream at you to pet her or put more food in her dish. She does not take schiit from the other cats but will still groom and cuddle with them no problem.
  
 The Charteux just grunts a lot


----------



## JefferyK

I adopted Seymour from the pound around 14 months ago -- this is one of the pictures the pound used to advertise that he needed a home. He was 8 years old then. Nobody seems to want to adopt adult cats, but he has been an awesome companion.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

jefferyk said:


> I adopted Seymour from the pound around 14 months ago -- this is one of the pictures the pound used to advertise that he needed a home. He was 8 years old then. Nobody seems to want to adopt adult cats, but he has been an awesome companion.


 
  
People tend to underestimate older cats. From my experience older stray cats once they get acclimatized to getting fed actually are more demonstrative of their appreciation for the human than for the ones rescued as kittens, likely because while they have a memory of being hungry and exposed to the elements - or in the case of your cat and many similar cases, of living a year or more in a shelter's cage - and now they associate their human with everything that isn't any of that.
 
The one problem however despite their tendency to be more demonstrative is that in most cases they are also less likely to appreciate having the human being demonstrative in return. Kittens I rescued or raised are more docile for getting petted and given baths, but the ones I rescued as adults will rub on people's legs all the time _but _will resist petting in return and worse will really bite when you try to clean their wounds (it doesn't help that the wound in question is usually in their nether regions after they've been neutered).


----------



## lee730

I agree with you on most points above. We had a cat that we adopted. He appeared out of nowhere. We fed him once and that's all she wrote. Named him Snow White. A very loving cat. Would accompany me to the mail box and to the cloths line all the time lol. He was a big white cat with very light orange tabby markings. He hated water and him being as big ad he was was virtually impossible to bath him.

Micah on the other hand was raised with us since a kitten. I bathed him often as a kitten. Due to that (and his intelligence), he won't give me any problems bathing him. He's also a very big cat lol.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

lee730 said:


> I agree with you on most points above. We had a cat that we adopted. He appeared out of nowhere. We fed him once and that's all she wrote. Named him Snow White. A very loving cat. Would accompany me to the mail box and to the cloths line all the time lol. He was a big white cat with very light orange tabby markings. He hated water and him being as big ad he was was virtually impossible to bath him.
> 
> Micah on the other hand was raised with us since a kitten. I bathed him often as a kitten. Due to that (and his intelligence), he won't give me any problems bathing him. He's also a very big cat lol.


 
  
The cats I have that are the best of both - being affectionate _and_ don't mind humans (well, _one_ human, me) who are - are the ones who went through the worst. One of them was a starving, ant-infested kitten who slumped on my then-girlfriend's office heels while she was waiting for a cab near the financial district, while the other was a kitten who crawled under our gate after some crummy kids tossed him around and injured his hind legs (he was dragging his poop-stained hind quarters all over the driveway).
 
As much as I like how they cuddle not just me but every other cat I've taken in (and were the most vocal when I left with any and didn't return with them, as I usually meet up at our vet's for adoptions), I'd still wish they didn't have to go through what they do. The cat my ex picked up for example isn't all that sweet - everytime he's at the vet I need to put a towel over the carrier, as he always erupts into Wolverine/Badger/Bobcat mode when dogs are around. Didn't matter if it was a cute and curious Pomeranian, a sweet Lab who entered the waiting room and just licked my cheek out of nowhere, a smiling (big) Spitz (looked like a Shiba) sniffing his carrier, or a giant Malinois who just took a quick sniff at his carrier - he really just goes nuts around dogs. I suspect stray dogs stole his food, or pet dogs chased him away from people he wanted to get help from. Hell even the nasty stray tom around here took to the neighbors' dogs (at least, the ones that don't bark at him) with headbutts. I even found my other huge tom (the one injured by kids) sleeping at the neighbor's driveway right next to their German Shepherd after I left the window open, and when I brought him in my racist (spiecist?) cat snarled at him until I gave up keeping him away and just gave the dog fur-laden cat a bath.


----------



## grokit

Here's my American Short-hair, from a neighbor's litter.
  

 He had blue eyes when he was small
  

 They turned yellow later


----------



## gikigill

Very nice kitty.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Six years with me today, and he's miraculously cooperative. Well, not really - I was cleaning the house and sprayed Lysol all over the kitchen walls, and when I was about to go over this section, he wants attention. Fine - went upstairs and got my camera.


----------



## atarione

This is Fitz...   He is a sweet cat, he use to belong to my old neighbors but he decided to become our cat instead.    My wife is doing well now, but she is a cancer survivor while she was at home feeling quite unwell from chemo,  Fitz who had always come around our house to say hi started coming in the house and laying down with my wife on the couch and keeping her company all day.  Soon Fitz just started staying at our house 24/7 after talking the situation over with his orig people ... they gave Fitz to my wife (which was very nice of them).   Fitz adores my wife and jumps up on her as soon as she sits down and headbutts her glass off ...   Cat use to bite quite a lot (and hard) me at least... he has gotten better about it now...
  

 as you see he is getting ready to do his podcast here... since he was so sweet during my wife's illness he can jump up on my desk and get on my stereo stuff and or pretty much do whatever he wants.. he is actually a very well mannered cat and doesn't scratch or in other ways damage anything .. he shreds about 3x scratching posts a year all to heck however.


----------



## wotts

Hello MR. Fitz! It's pretty awesome he uses the scratching posts like that. When I took in my two, they had all claws removed already, so they are indoors only.


----------



## atarione

my phone takes generally **** photo's
  

 Fitz likes to try to nom my hand..
  

 He also likes to give the nod to my choice of Watches.
  


 Tonight he is helping me browse the internets.


----------



## oqvist

wotts said:


> Hello MR. Fitz! It's pretty awesome he uses the scratching posts like that. When I took in my two, they had all claws removed already, so they are indoors only.


 
 Sorry but that is just cat abuse


----------



## atarione

oqvist said:


> Sorry but that is just cat abuse


 
  
 the way it is worded ... I think maybe they adopted the cats that had been previously declawed..  I do agree that practice shouldn't be done it, I am in favor of a ban on it.
  
 Cats generally will use a scratching post instead with a little encouragement.    I have never had a problem with cats scratching when train when little not to do it... other than the cats my wife had when we met... she had let them scratch whatever they wanted.. and her couch was in shreds..    I was frustrated I eventually got them to knock it off however..
  
 Fitz was an adult cat when he moved in... he was well trained he doesn't scratch at the door frames or carpet... he is a very well behaved cat in general


----------



## ProtegeManiac

atarione said:


> Cats generally will use a scratching post instead with a little encouragement.


 
 I take mine to the post and move their paws the way they'd scratch it. Best to do it by interrupting them scratching something else.


----------



## John2e

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## John2e

Brothers from the same litter
Always together
They follow me around everywhere
I sit, they are on my lap
I sleep, they are under the covers the three of us spooning 

I have them trained to do tricks (Up ,sit laydown, rollover ,paw ..Etc..)
They have me trained as well


----------



## Fugue

​I have sisters from the same litter. Then:
  

  
 and now:


----------



## atarione

my wife has apparently taught Fitz to recognize when I'm trying to shop for headphones on Amazon??
  
 and have him jump up and get in the way... lol


----------



## ranfan

lurking this thread


----------



## BobG55

He's turning 10 this year.  His name is Grisboy.  First part Gris is french for grey  (Gr"is" is pronounced "ee" as in "see") & boy because he's a male.  I'm French Canadian & my wife is English Canadian so we found a bilingual name for him.  He's not just pretty, he's also affectionate and very mild mannered.  He won't drink from his bowl of water no matter how many times I make sure he has fresh water.  He only drinks from the bathroom tap water.  He'll jump on the counter, put his two front paws in the sink and meow out loud so that someone comes over and turn the tap and get the water running.  I just love that cat.


----------



## addylo

This is Cocoa, my constant companion for 16 years.  I had to put her down two years ago and still miss her to this day.  She was the sweetest, most loving cat who ever owned me.
  

  
 Her favorite spot.


----------



## Mantygre

Behold my gorgeous Mizu, now a bit older than in this photo (17 years old already!) and diabetic... A cat with a strong personality!


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## ostewart

Meet Lola


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> Meet Lola


Hey, you got a cat! And a very cute cat!


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Hey, you got a cat! And a very cute cat!



She is very sweet, about 7 years old, it was a case of a cat came into the vets where my girlfriend works and needed a home... now we have her. She is quite needy and likes lots of attention, but she like cuddles which is good.


----------



## Ross H

This is Totoro from last year.  A teacher at my wife's school found him wandering around a busy street and took him in but couldn't keep him.  My wife asked if we could have a cat (we already have 4 dogs) and I said "no", so we have a cat.


----------



## cr3ativ3




----------



## FrankFHuang

Cats forever.


----------



## cr3ativ3




----------



## Mightygrey




----------



## John2e (Jan 10, 2020)

New guys arrived yesterday. Already acting like they own the place    My older cat fell in love with them after two days


----------



## oldmate

View attachment upload_2020-1-30_8-58-35.jpeg


----------



## rtm33

White is 10 and brown is 5 months old


----------



## Mightygrey (Jan 31, 2020)

Weezer (L) and Potato (R) warming their little butts on Class-A / tube heat. Both from Sydney Urban Kitten Rescue.


----------



## Allegro maestoso

Echo, female sealpoint. Yoshi, male flamepoint. Both are domestic longhair cats adopted from the local Humane Society.


----------



## cr3ativ3

Mightygrey said:


> Weezer (L) and Potato (R) warming their little butts on Class-A / tube heat. Both from Sydney Urban Kitten Rescue.


you share your hobby with them , in one or another way


----------



## Allegro maestoso

I rearranged my rig so I could more easily open up the Audio-gd R-28 to tweak the settings. The new open space has had a side effect: Echo has discovered that I always leave the R-28 on and that it's warm. She is hanging out there quite often to warm up her little bum.


----------



## VictorBLR

Castiel


----------



## VictorBLR

Sorry reattached image


----------



## metric1

Mightygrey said:


> Weezer (L) and Potato (R) warming their little butts on Class-A / tube heat. Both from Sydney Urban Kitten Rescue.



Love this, great shot! 

That is a great headphone rack solution - where did you find it?


----------



## Huntersknoll

This is my Odin. He has a bit of channel imbalance but he is puuuurfect in his own way


----------



## ostewart

New kitten is in the house, meet Hela!

She is on instagram if you fancy following: helakittycat


----------



## cr3ativ3

ostewart said:


> New kitten is in the house, meet Hela!
> 
> She is on instagram if you fancy following: helakittycat


Bring your cables to safety


----------



## ostewart

cr3ativ3 said:


> Bring your cables to safety



Tell me about it... She's tried to chew through my work headset cable already. I have to be super careful when using good headphones when she's around. She also makes it impossible to work from home, climbing over my keyboard and attacking the mouse cable (wireless mouse might be the answer)


----------



## ThanatosVI

I finally found the best head-fi thread ever!


----------



## lord_tris

Athena


----------



## Kukuk

My family and I love Persian cats, so they're usually our main cats. Here's Mochi, she's a full persian.








And here's Mango: he's half-Persian.


----------



## Dmitry89 (Sep 28, 2020)

This is my personal happiness!) She found me when I was returning home late at night from a party. She sat right in front of me and looked into my eyes, as if to say - take me with you, except for us there was no one on the street. It was autumn and it was already cold outside, so I could not refuse her and took her with me. Since then we have been inseparable)
Since then we have been together for 7 years.


----------



## atarione

My wife and I got a new kitten ... who is amazing and very handsome... here is young Harvey


----------



## Sebasistan

In both of our defense, the lighting and me interrupting her mid-grooming to take a picture probably add a whole other cat. She's chonky, but not THAT chonky. Sixteen pounds of cat.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Sebasistan said:


> In both of our defense, the lighting and me interrupting her mid-grooming to take a picture probably add a whole other cat. She's chonky, but not THAT chonky. Sixteen pounds of cat.


You instantly get the urge to cuddle her, very cute.


----------



## Lazysnakes

ostewart said:


> Tell me about it... She's tried to chew through my work headset cable already. I have to be super careful when using good headphones when she's around. She also makes it impossible to work from home, climbing over my keyboard and attacking the mouse cable (wireless mouse might be the answer)



My cat has destroyed at least 300 dollars worth of gear, most of it insured I am now limited to buying headphones and IEMs with replaceable cables and use Kevlar cables.

Notably, if you feed your cat food like salmon with bones the satisfaction of chewing on the hard surface will change the cats drive to eat cables. she cat now sit and be with me with most of my stuff without wrecking it.


----------



## caltx01 (Feb 11, 2021)

This is Maxsie, our Maine Coon cat and very much the head of our household!  She was a young kitten when this picture was taken.


----------



## ThanatosVI

caltx01 said:


> This is Maxsie, our Maine Coon cat and very much the head of our household!  She was a young kitten when this picture was taken.


Beautiful <3


----------



## oqvist

Lazysnakes said:


> My cat has destroyed at least 300 dollars worth of gear, most of it insured I am now limited to buying headphones and IEMs with replaceable cables and use Kevlar cables.
> 
> Notably, if you feed your cat food like salmon with bones the satisfaction of chewing on the hard surface will change the cats drive to eat cables. she cat now sit and be with me with most of my stuff without wrecking it.



My old cat eat chicken bones and all. Nothing left. I was kind of worried but seem to be able to handle it. Current cat chew but she has not learned the killing bite it seems so they tend to survive the mild abuse. She has big problem killing mouse she just stresses them to death lol. Has not quite figured out they are food it seems just toys.


----------



## tkam

Jax:



Sam:


----------



## Kukuk

Found some old pictures of Mango. He's kind of a special cat...




And even older.




His mama had a lot of really pretty kittens through the years.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Kukuk said:


> Found some old pictures of Mango. He's kind of a special cat...
> 
> 
> And even older.
> ...


So adorable


----------



## DarginMahkum

The upgrade loop in the cat world.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Yuki



Ame



Kaze


----------



## DarginMahkum (Apr 8, 2021)

Look, I had nothing to do with your cable, alright? I am into paper and tissues, not cables!


----------



## Kukuk (Apr 8, 2021)

Persians are so majestic...


----------



## Kototo

Maya


----------



## ThanatosVI




----------



## Kototo

Momo


----------



## moriez

Dmitry89 said:


> This is my personal happiness!) She found me when I was returning home late at night from a party. She sat right in front of me and looked into my eyes, as if to say - take me with you, except for us there was no one on the street. It was autumn and it was already cold outside, so I could not refuse her and took her with me. Since then we have been inseparable)
> Since then we have been together for 7 years.



It's a beaut and happy that you're happy together but I can't help but think that if there ever was one, the original owner might be heartbroken. Hopefully this doesn't apply.


----------



## Kukuk

I actually managed to get a flattering picture of Mochi.


----------



## oqvist

Kukuk said:


> I actually managed to get a flattering picture of Mochi.


Never seen such red eyes on a cat


----------



## atarione

It is hard to believe this little ding-bat is nearly a year old now (week~ or so till his birthday)  Harvey is about the nicest cat on the planet he is a sweet cat.


----------



## yeldarb17 (May 27, 2021)

My Blue Russian, Ashley, showed up in my rhododendrons about 2 years ago.  She was a tiny kitten.  My outdoor cat wouldn't make friends with her, so I brought her in.  She is an independent thing and no lap cat.  Last year she got her claws into my Fostex drivers on my horns.  Either thought the shiny cap was a bug, or just didn't like the sound.  I was going to do a capectomy but she also got the surround, so I bought 2 new drivers.  The old model was not available so I got newer drivers.  I chewed Ashley out big time.  Previously, she wouldn't stay in the room if the system was playing.  After I fixed the speakers, she came in the room while it was on, and stayed, as if to say "now it sounds better".


----------



## earmonger

Slight channel imbalance but excellent crossover...


----------



## Light - Man (Jun 11, 2021)

Some great photos on this thread!

I am not really the biggest cat lover under the Moon, but this kitten is quite cute, until it starts to kill birds out of boredom or instinct?

Do most cat owners think that it is acceptable for their cats to kill garden birds for fun?

Maybe magpies should be the only ones to eat birds?


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Bytor123

One of my black cats went AWOL for a week...he won't say where he went...we opened a tin of tuna to celebrate his return 👍


----------



## Kukuk

Bytor123 said:


> One of my black cats went AWOL for a week...he won't say where he went...we opened a tin of tuna to celebrate his return 👍



I find myself wondering where cats go when they disappear. I had a cat that would disappear for weeks, or even months at a time, and just randomly show back up like nothing happened.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Bytor123 said:


> One of my black cats went AWOL for a week...he won't say where he went...we opened a tin of tuna to celebrate his return 👍


I would die inside.
Glad he is back home again


----------



## Gorf

Coojee in hunting mode, British Blue shorthair.


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## chrisgtl

Walter (White). Aka Walt. Aka fat-boy.

Walter has a sister. We rescued her too. She is Winnie aka win-bobs.


----------



## ThanatosVI

chrisgtl said:


> Walter (White). Aka Walt. Aka fat-boy.
> 
> Walter has a sister. We rescued her too. She is Winnie aka win-bobs.


Lovely


----------



## ryanmatic

This is the look Tycho gives me when I say "I think these headphones may be my endgame."


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## Bytor123

Nero the black cat has gone AWOL again...😏 Is he having a laugh? Or is there better snap somewhere?


----------



## named name

Proudly protecting the headphones.


----------



## Light - Man

My cat is grown up now, he recently left home but has since developed some bad and dangerous habits!


----------



## Whazzzup

Licking, sleeping the quas on YouTube.


----------



## Whazzzup

It does move


----------



## Whazzzup

Few more quasi vids on the quas channel


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Soul Shinobi

Goofy boy I'm babysitting


----------



## HWB3 (Nov 10, 2021)

> Tom and Dewey. Thirty five pounds of feline.


----------



## HWB3

Tom is the king of the house. He and his sidekick Dewey.


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## DarginMahkum




----------



## ThanatosVI

DarginMahkum said:


>


Best thread in existence!
They are so cute


----------



## Kukuk

My cat Mochi is so weird: whenever she's in heat she has a habit of petting herself. She'll just lay there pet herself...



It looks a little like she's cleaning herself, but she's not.


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Jan 9, 2022)

Tuckered out and sleeping under the desk while I tweak EQ settings...Apricot loves to be near me at all times, but is not a cuddle cat per se.


----------



## X62503

Mrs. X62503's cat, Fmndgn, on her chair by the fireplace.


----------



## ThanatosVI

X62503 said:


> Mrs. X62503's cat, Fmndgn, on her chair by the fireplace.


Beautiful cat, but I really struggle with the Name pronounciation.


----------



## Bytor123

ThanatosVI said:


> Beautiful cat, but I really struggle with the Name pronounciation.


'Cooking Fat'


----------



## Kevbo

Audeze LCD-3F: Featuring Owen the audiophile cat


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## HWB3

My daughter's cat helping her with the baby.


----------



## bobmysterious

BK and Sophie


----------



## Willehallem

My favourite kitty just disappeared somehow <3


----------



## lord_tris

Willehallem said:


> My favourite kitty just disappeared somehow <3


Hat Cat.


----------



## lord_tris




----------



## bobmysterious

BK on some light reading material…


----------



## lord_tris

bobmysterious said:


> BK on some light reading material…


Beautiful siamese i have one too shes mucho old though.


----------



## lord_tris

Athena and Princess Si.


----------



## lord_tris

This is Mr Gray. Bottle fed this monster when he was kitten hes only 22lbs now.


----------



## Willehallem

What the hell. My kitty weighs about a fifth of that lol. Gorgeous monster though!


----------



## lord_tris

And then we have Diablo.. hes a bit of a goof though.


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## named name

My 2 half siblings.


----------



## lord_tris

Willehallem said:


> What the hell. My kitty weighs about a fifth of that lol. Gorgeous monster though!


Yea that is about the difference with Athena and Mr Gray they get alone the best to lol


----------



## Bytor123

Willehallem said:


> My favourite kitty just disappeared somehow <3


Dr Seuss...


----------



## Whazzzup

Sorry but she’s being cute


----------



## Whazzzup

Do any of your cats do this?


----------



## Draygonn

While I was moving stuff around Bella decided cherry mx blacks and topre were soft enough for a nap.


----------



## Whazzzup

it’s not all about the quas or is it?


----------



## craiglester

Fluffhead looking cute


----------



## atarione

Harvey loves doing this.. he did this with in 10mins of when we brought him home from the rescue (he was 4mos).. jumped up between my wife and I an got super comfy... Harvey is one of the nicest cats I have ever seen. 
NOW 16~lbs Then Tiny (not honestly sure but he was hella smol).


----------



## Trihexagonal

This is Tut, my Service Animal and seeing-eye cat. 









I can't watch behind me when I'm sitting outside at night so he sits where 
I can see him and looks that way. I watch him for a reaction if somebody tries to sneak up on me. 

He's an outside cat who lives by us at the new Caprini-Green.

​


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Sep 26, 2022)

My late beloved little demon, Neo (after Matrix Reloaded ! 😇😎) :



Shadow eyes by Dave StarWalker, sur Flickr

He past away two years ago. 18 years old I guess. 😢

He was the nicest cat of all the nicest cats. 😥🐱


----------



## Trihexagonal

I brought Tut inside last night. He was afraid at first but alright after he saw I was here with him and he had a dish of chocolate milk.

In 30 minutes he was domesticated and after in an hour he was asleep on the bed laying next to me all night. He was doing that kitten thing with h9s paws they do when they're feeding even when he was asleep.  







He sounded like he had to go potty this morning. I don't have a litter box and he didn't want to come back inside., but I'll bring him in before Winter hits.


----------



## Whazzzup

Farm cats


----------



## Light - Man

*Chocolate can be lethal for cats & Dogs*. Although most cats won't eat it on their own, they can be coaxed to eat it by owners and others who think they are giving the cat a treat. The toxic agent in chocolate is theobromine. It's in all kinds of chocolate, even white chocolate.

*Adult cats can technically drink milk*. Just because cats can drink milk *doesn't* mean they should, though. Cats should only get milk as a rare treat as opposed to an everyday item. Adult cats are drawn to the creamy allure of milk, but only some can drink and digest it.


----------



## Whazzzup

some farm cats just want to flop and roll


----------



## Kukuk

Just try to tell me this cat has a single trouble in the world.


----------



## Whazzzup

more kitties


----------



## DaveStarWalker

No one is more classy than a cat.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Light - Man said:


> *Chocolate can be lethal for cats & Dogs*. Although most cats won't eat it on their own, they can be coaxed to eat it by owners and others who think they are giving the cat a treat. The toxic agent in chocolate is theobromine. It's in all kinds of chocolate, even white chocolate.
> 
> *Adult cats can technically drink milk*. Just because cats can drink milk *doesn't* mean they should, though. Cats should only get milk as a rare treat as opposed to an everyday item. Adult cats are drawn to the creamy allure of milk, but only some can drink and digest it.


How Much Theobromine Is In Milk Chocolate?​Milk chocolate contains *44 mg of* theobromine per oz.
How much theobromine is toxic to dogs?​The lethal dose of theobromine is reported to be 100-500 mg/kg of body weight in dogs.
How many mg of theobromine is in a chocolate chip?​Milk chocolate contains 44 mg of theobromine per oz. (704 mg theobromine/lb milk chocolate) Semisweet chocolate chips contain 150 mg/oz.

https://www.sweeteventsbayarea.com/chocolate/faq-how-much-theobromine-is-in-milk-chocolate.html

I've given him choco milk on at least 3 other occasions. He probably got less than 1 oz this time in a small Occupied Japan saucer.


----------



## Light - Man

Everything in moderation I suppose!


----------



## jairhifi

She is NINA (Hagen)


----------



## MooMilk

Meet the mighty Furion


----------



## schsieh

Best friends!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Cute


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Chubby Apricot trying to be cute for belly rubs.  Then she attacks.  I'm wise to your tricks, Apricot!

[fluff, fluff, fluff, OW!]


----------



## Whazzzup

Only child quas misses other cat love, but gets my hair head as substitute.


----------



## Light - Man




----------



## Bytor123




----------



## Whazzzup

Sorry for more quas but she’s doing resting bitch face


----------



## Bytor123

...the cats I live with love tuna...but they can't use a tin opener, so I'm still useful...


----------



## Trihexagonal (Nov 4, 2022)

Tut is a house cat now. I brought him in last night and spent the day here with him to bond some more. He was a little more uneasy about being inside this time but he likes the bed.

Especially when I'm in it so he can lay on me. We stayed in bed all day and he slept all day.

He can rest easy now. The Humane Society won't pick him up, he won't get hit by a car or have to be outside in the cold this winter. He was in a fight the other night and his face shows it a bit around his mouth.


----------



## Shane D

My occasional assistant...


----------



## Trihexagonal

B. F. Skinner, the Father of Behaviorism, taught pigeons to play ping pong. I've been a Behaviorist since 1975. 
If my Dad can teach pigeons I can teach Tut to use the toilet. Here's how to do it. 



Most importantly, always use copious Positive Reinforcement for appropriate behavior. 
Don't draw attention to or use negative reinforcement for being a bad kitty.​


----------



## Trihexagonal

Shane D said:


> My occasional assistant...


Which pair does kitty like best? And how well do they fit? Any trouble listening when kitty has their glasses on?


----------



## Shane D

Trihexagonal said:


> Which pair does kitty like best? And how well do they fit? Any trouble listening when kitty has their glasses on?


The GH2's rule. The Hemp's will be moving on. He loves the Cocobolo dark wood.


----------



## Whazzzup

Looks like neither to me


----------



## Trihexagonal

I know what I'm Thankful for...














An aluminum turkey roaster with rounded corners is what I used. His litter box stays by the toilet and I showed him what it was but didn't force him, leaving his box in place so he'll have time ot get iused to it. But we're going to fast track this. 

He's been inside one week today and stopped crying in the morning 3 days ago. He has really enriched my life.​


----------



## sacguy231

My baby girl absolutely loves to help me with my audio gear.  She's 15 and spry. Always helping me with cables, twist ties, and she loves to snuggle and listen to music with me


----------



## Bytor123

sacguy231 said:


> My baby girl absolutely loves to help me with my audio gear.  She's 15 and spry. Always helping me with cables, twist ties, and she loves to snuggle and listen to music with me


15? Looks lovely 👍


----------



## ThanatosVI

sacguy231 said:


> My baby girl absolutely loves to help me with my audio gear.  She's 15 and spry. Always helping me with cables, twist ties, and she loves to snuggle and listen to music with me


Beautiful


----------



## Trihexagonal

Tut has been inside with me now for 3-4 weeks. I've been here with him the whole time and I'm the only one he's had contact with. I opened the blinds so he could sit in the window and look out. That's the hearter too so it's warm sitting there.





He's never had it this good.





Look at that fat belly!





Wha... I didn't see you there.





Oh, you're making fun of me...





Well, how's about you fix us something to eat?​


----------



## Bytor123

Well, how's about you fix us something to eat?

Said every cat... 'saves me going out and catching something' 🙃


----------



## ReiSam

Trihexagonal said:


> Tut has been inside with me now for 3-4 weeks. I've been here with him the whole time and I'm the only one he's had contact with. I opened the blinds so he could sit in the window and look out. That's the hearter too so it's warm sitting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, so cute!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 5, 2022)

He loves the laser pointer... He knows the sound it makes when you click it, even if there are no batteries in it.
He knows that "bug' has something to do with that thing I hold in my hand and if he see that I have it will start looking around for the dot.

It's never too early or too late to play and if he wants to play will come sit by me. I paint it in small circles around him and get him to chase his tail till he's dizzy and starts to fall over. At first I thought he might puke, he eats a tonne, but he loves it and being an outside cat gives him something to hunt indoors.

I bought the one I have now at Family Dollar after I bought the other one on ebay. Before that I had a video game called "CatAlone" on my Android and he could play with one on it. I have a case on my phone and just put it on the floor for him.

I looked at some of the pix took when I first brought him in and he looks a lot better. His coat is nice and he is getting heavy.
Somebody has spoiled him, I don't know who...


----------



## moriez

Trihexagonal said:


> Somebody has spoiled him, I don't know who...



You're a good man. Those pics are telling of his sweet character and GREAT company


----------



## Trihexagonal

He's the best cat I've ever had and has made such a difference in my life. He jumps up in the bed when I lay down and is cute as can be when he's sleeping. I haven't worked on him using the toilet but he uses the pan thing that will go in the toilet faithfully.

I have to take him to the vet to get his shots so I can clear him with Housing and had a woman ask her vet about him. I don't want to get him neutered but will do what it takes to take good care of him.

He loves the laser...










​


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Trihexagonal said:


> He's the best cat I've ever had and has made such a difference in my life. He jumps up in the bed when I lay down and is cute as can be when he's sleeping. I haven't worked on him using the toilet but he uses the pan thing that will go in the toilet faithfully.
> 
> I have to take him to the vet to get his shots so I can clear him with Housing and had a woman ask her vet about him. I don't want to get him neutered but will do what it takes to take good care of him.
> 
> ...


I love Orange cats!

A few recommendations:

1) Get a water dish with a recirculating pump.  Cats love fresh, filtered, running water.

2) Dry food only.  Keeps their teeth from rotting.  Wet food gets stuck in between their teeth.  

3) Feed the highest quality food you can afford - cats diets are very finnickey.  Their tastes are also.  Buy small bags at first, and when you switch brands, mix it slowly into the old food over the course of a week.  Cats don't like instant changes.

4) Cats don't always let you know when they're sick.  You need to monitor their waste from time to time, checking for blood in the urine (UTI) or runny stool.

5) Watch out when playing for when the ears go flat....someone is ready to pounce!

Enjoy your new fluffball!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 26, 2022)

Since you mentioned it, I noticed in his mouth, on his gums, there are small dark spots that look like melanin deposits. I didn't notice them till I got him inside and when I posted the first photo of him thought it was from hjim getting in a fight.

I looked it up and orange cats have what it called feline freckles, or lentigo:

"Why Do Orange Cats Have Black Spots?

The most common reason for these dark spots is lentigo, a genetic condition in which there is an increase in the number of epidermal melanocytes. As these pigment-producing cells multiply, small black or brown spots appear on your cat’s face.

Orange cats are not the only color affected by lentigo. Black spots can also pop up on tortoiseshell, calico, yellow, and flame-point cats. Middle-aged to older cats are most commonly affected, but lentigo can appear in cats as young as a year old.

What Are the Signs of Lentigo in Cats?

When lentigo first appears in cats, it often pops up on the lips as tiny dots, before spreading to the eyelids, gums, and nose. As the cat ages, the spots will become more widespread and may grow larger. Often, a small cluster of spots will grow together to form a large patch of pigment.

Small lesions may appear close together, discoloring a larger area. The lesions are either brown or black, small in size, and are usually flat, but may appear raised. With a clearly defined border, there is no redness or other skin changes surrounding the lesions. Cats also appear to be comfortable with these “freckles,” as they do not seem to be itchy or irritating.

What Are the Causes of Lentigo in Cats?

While freckles are associated with sun exposure in people, the exact cause of lentigo in cats is unknown. The appearance of these feline freckles does not seem to coincide with increased sun exposure.

Regardless of the underlying trigger, lentigo spots result from pigment-producing cells called melanocytes making more melanin than the surrounding skin. It is thought that the gene that codes for orange coat color is unstable and reverts back to its more natural "non-orange," dark gene over time, but this theory has not been confirmed.

How Is Lentigo in Cats Diagnosed and Treated?

Veterinarians often diagnose lentigo based on a thorough physical exam, the presenting clinical signs, and by checking for any other health conditions. Occasionally, lentigo spots can appear similar to melanoma, so your veterinarian may take a fine needle aspirate of a suspicious spot to search for cancerous cells under the microscope.

Lentigo is not a form of cancer, nor will it grow to become cancer. The only concern is that lentigo spots can mask melanoma spots, which makes routine veterinary exams critical for monitoring. If you notice a raised black spot on your cat, contact your veterinarian, as raised spots tend to be cancerous more often than flat spots.

Since lentigo is a benign, cosmetic condition, like human freckles or age spots, there is no need for treatment—simply enjoy your kitty’s freckles."

https://www.thesprucepets.com/orange-tabby-black-spots-nose-lips-3384890


It worried me that it might be cancer at first but he doesn't act like it hurts or he is in pain. He had some soups treats tonight for Christmas. but I don't think I can get a shot of them unless I catch him yawning.


It's just the two of us and he likes to be near and sleep close to his Dad, the big Shotokan tiger. Dad will be taking his little boy to the vet after the 1st for his shots and will mention it.




​


----------



## Trihexagonal

Isn't he precious...



​


----------



## David A Silva (Dec 26, 2022)

Trihexagonal said:


> Isn't he precious...
> ​


Very handsome! Is he a red point Siamese kitten?


----------



## Trihexagonal

No, I don't think he's Siamese. He was born 2-3 years ago in a litter of 3 to a cat that lived in the Public Housing Complex here. I don't know what kind of cat either of his parents were or seen the other two that were born with him. He's lived outside the whole time, is an alley cat and came around when he felt like it nights when a guy would feed him and a female cat that he considers his.

The little boy kitty took a liking to me this Summer and climbed up on my lap a few times, which he didn't do with anybody else but everybody liked them both. That guy sugested I take him in for the Winter before it got cold. Somebody else said don't do it, that neither of them were litter trained, the other one went potty on somebody's bed when they tried taking them in before, wouldn't stop crying and it didn't work out. He didn't take the other cat in.

I figured the worst he could do was walk on my laptop keyboards. He tried that once and we set up some limits to define which of us is Boss, My turkey dinner is not your turkey dinner and I buy your food too, little boy, so don't bother climbing up to check mine out from a vantage point height

But only loves comes from this mouth and these hands so he doesn't know anything but that from me ond never has to be afraid. I tell him I love him when I pet him and he'll meow once when I do to answer me.If he mepws while I'm doing something else I always talk to him and he pretty much gets what he wants. Too much Christmas goodies for a boy over the weekend and he threw up this morning, so Dad cleaned it up and baby talked him.

He's not going back outside...


----------



## David A Silva

Great story! My best cats over the years were feral outdoor cats that for some reason chose me and my house. Sounds like a great friendship to me! Congrats!


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## ThanatosVI

Whazzzup said:


>


Cuteness overload


----------



## Trihexagonal

Did you know the song Pi by Poppy is about her cat? That's his name and he goes on tour with her. *whew* Barely made it through that...



> Pi is a male chocolate sphynx cat. He has dark-green eyes. He is completely furless aside from the fur on the bridge of his nose. Poppy regularly dresses him up in clothing to keep him from getting cold.




​

I wouldn't get off the computer to play laser bug with mine so he said Watch how I can use my claws to run up the back of this couch and all over the apt, Dad. He's never done that before...


----------



## Trihexagonal

I take my baby in to get his vaccinations today so he can be cleared for Public Housing, Three months into living here, 15 years for me in March. He'll be scared and want out when we get downstairs cause this was his outdoor home.

I'm trying to keep him from being neutered. He's my little boy and us boys got a thing about our boy. He's never going outside again unless it's in a carrier like today.


----------

